# FMS - Flinders Mines



## fryzie (12 April 2006)

Has had some good announcements over the past week and had a huge rise today. This should pass 3 cents tomorrow. I think this is a good one to keep watch over.


----------



## Prospector (13 April 2006)

*Re: FNL - Flinders Diamonds*

Is this FDL?  Just wondering - have been waiting a while for it to do something other than fall!  Someone else mentioned that diamond shares were rising too.


----------



## Prospector (13 April 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Well, that correction to the header made my post look blonde, didn't it :


----------



## fryzie (18 April 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

guys up 42% today
they got another annuncement coming up

should get up to 4 cents very soon


----------



## coladuna (27 April 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Is anyone following this stock?
Took a massive loss (relatively speaking) on this due to recent falls. Since I was a complete newbie, I bought it when the share price was going bonkers. Hope it recovers from some of the losses. When the hell are they going to release the results of the survey, which according to their annoucement was due to be completed by 21st April?


----------



## Prospector (27 April 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

I'm betting that some people already know what it is and hence the fall!


----------



## coladuna (28 April 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

The stock's doing pretty well today, recovering .4 cents so far.
Their quarterly report should be out today. Hopefully, it'll have some good news to give it a nudge towards the right direction.


----------



## Bobby (28 April 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

I took a position around 11pm , in at .026.
Why did I ?  Liked the numbers !.   

Bob.


----------



## Bobby (9 May 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Looks like FDL may have started a run today !

Will add tomorrow if order book has the numbers  

Bob.


----------



## fryzie (25 July 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Guys friggen watch out for this
Their new drilling results have struck the biggest kimberlite in aus
its in testing now...

fingers crossed


----------



## pharaoh (25 July 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Looks interesting.
can someone give me a quick rundown on fdl pls?

May pick some up in the morning.
Cheers


----------



## Realist (1 August 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Well something is happening today.  It is up to 0.028 today. And a few more buyers than sellers.

To date four of the eight 20kg samples have been treated and concentrates from two have been sent to Perth for x-ray diamond recovery. First results are expected early August.

Watch this space.. Expect an announcement in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Sean K (1 August 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

This has happened a few times in the past 3 months. Needs to break the range around .025c for anything sustainable to occur. Say, above .03c.


----------



## Realist (1 August 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> This has happened a few times in the past 3 months. Needs to break the range around .025c for anything sustainable to occur. Say, above .03c.





With all due respect the price at the moment is largely irrelevant.  It is the testing results that count.  And they are due soon, people are either betting on them or possibly are in the know before we are. I'm hoping for the latter.


----------



## Sean K (1 August 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

I know what you're saying Realist.

I just believe that SP factors in all that the market knows including speculation. It does over and undershoot, and day traders influence things, but overall, I believe price action indicates market fundamentals and sentiment.

So, when the price moves out of the trading range it's in, either way, this is an indication that they have either discovered some diamonds or those things you buy at Kleins. What are they? Cubic Zirconians or something....

How are you anyway? No job yet? Still bored?


----------



## Realist (1 August 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> So, when the price moves out of the trading range it's in, either way, this is an indication that they have either discovered some diamonds or those things you buy at Kleins. What are they? Cubic Zirconians or something....
> 
> How are you anyway? No job yet? Still bored?




Well I own 40,000 FDL shares, as a punt. Which is actually bugger all.

I'm betting on the results - not charting.

I'm good, all is well.  I am working fulltime but will be out of a job in 2 months, been in this one 2 years and I get paid out so no problemo. I get the summer off will go to Europe, Thailand and Fiji.  Yeah I am bored cause I know I am leaving here. 

How was your trip anyway?


----------



## Sean K (1 August 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Well, I hope the results are good. I've had it on a watch list for long time. Hope they go to $1 for you. That'd relieve some boredom! 

My trip was OK. Was work with the Army actually. I'm in the reserves and sometimes get called up to assist with stuff.

Fiji. Awesome. Go to Oarsman's Bay Lodge on Nacula in the Yasawas. Has one of the best beaches on the planet. Behind Whitehaven of course.


----------



## Realist (1 August 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Mmm thanks I may very well do that.

What is fiji like in summer (Oct to Dec) ?


----------



## donjohnson (2 August 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Anyone hold any FDL options? (FDLOA)

They're trading at around .008 today, and i'm thinking about jumping in for a bit of fun.


----------



## havingfun (2 August 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

dont own any options or stock for that matter.Just be aware that the share has to go to 10c to make the options worth 1c. They had a big trade day 3/7/06 where they did 10mil in volume up to .008 then settled back down to .006.Also keep in mind these big trade days in volume represent only about 80k in dollar terms.


----------



## fryzie (3 August 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

ANN TODAY - THEY FOUND DIAMONDS
woohooo

Further results in next month and further bulk sampling later in 2006.


----------



## Realist (21 September 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

This one has been beaten like a narc at a biker party recently.

.014 now.  

I reckon it is a speculative buy at this price... We'll see


----------



## Sean K (21 September 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> This one has been beaten like a narc at a biker party recently.
> 
> .014 now.
> 
> I reckon it is a speculative buy at this price... We'll see




Why do you say that Realist?

Chart? Some fundamentals? Realtive price movement? I've got this on the watchlist and had my finger primed numerous times only to hold off. Not sure why. I'm also thinking takeover by someone like RIO to add to their diamond collection.........


----------



## Realist (21 September 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Why do you say that Realist?
> 
> Chart? Some fundamentals? Realtive price movement? I've got this on the watchlist and had my finger primed numerous times only to hold off. Not sure why. I'm also thinking takeover by someone like RIO to add to their diamond collection.........




Hmm...  it is a gamble.

No diamonds were recovered from FBS 1,2,6,7,8.

The market reacted strongly and FDL has dropped to have a market cap of under $4M.   

It is cheap!!! Considering there was talk of it having the largest Kimberlite pipe in the world a few months ago.

Compare it to Kimberley Diamonds which has a Market cap of $340M - nearly 100 times Flinders. Yet they have virtually no cash, and lost $16M last year alone.

Now, samples 3 & 4 did recover 30 diamonds, and 26 kimberlites are being analysed in Canada.

They have found diamonds, we are waiting on results, as a punt it is cheap to get in at 1.4c.

Only time will tell...


----------



## Ken (24 October 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

i am putting my next months pay cheque on em.

costs of diamonds will rise...


----------



## kerosam (25 October 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

ken, i'm a fan of diamonds.... but would you expand a bit more?


----------



## Realist (25 October 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



			
				Ken said:
			
		

> i am putting my next months pay cheque on em.
> 
> costs of diamonds will rise...




Do they have diamonds though Ken?  

Please elaborate...


----------



## Ken (25 October 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

I read in the Australian Financial Review that Diamonds were in big demand. It was a major article on Rio Tinto after they found a pink Diamond valued at a million dollars.  Basic story is the price of diamonds had not risen as much as other commodities.

That was about 4 months ago.

If you look at diamond producing companies NAD are one of the cheapest around. Will be doing more research into Flinders.


----------



## Prospector (25 October 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

But if FDL doesnt have any diamonds the price of them is irrelevant!


----------



## Sodapop (25 October 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Yep - they haven't shown much thus far and the worlds largest kimberlite pipe may be interesting to the geologists - but until it shows up economic diamonds - forget about it...

That said though - the Argyle Diamond mine came out of nowhere, risky drilling and clever guessing (and some luck as well) turned up what is still the worlds biggest diamond mine... i wouldn't put it past FDL but the chances are  just infinitessimally small - that said if it comes to pass... there will be a lot of wealthy FDL holders out there (if they sell right)...


----------



## Realist (25 October 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

I just hope they find one diamond, any crappy diamond even if it just fell out of ladies wedding ring, so the share price can go up to what I bought it for.


----------



## Prospector (25 October 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Know what you mean!  I am in the same boat!  I hope I dont have more diamonds on my finger than they do in the ground! :


----------



## Realist (25 October 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

I think FDL have exactly the same number of diamonds that I have on my wedding finger!


NONE!


----------



## Ken (3 November 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Please do not act on this advice

however I have been informed that flinders diamonds will be going into production mid 2007.

expect some big volumes before xmas.

NAD are also in a good position and are expected to be making further positive announcements. Stage 3 of their Merlin  project will be starting well ahead of expectation.


----------



## Bobby (3 November 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



			
				Ken said:
			
		

> Please do not act on this advice
> 
> however I have been informed that flinders diamonds will be going into production mid 2007.
> 
> ...



Hello Ken,

Are you talking about there W.A. operations.

Bob.


----------



## Ken (3 November 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

yep, hamersley project located in pilbara region


----------



## Bobby (3 November 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



			
				Ken said:
			
		

> yep, hamersley project located in pilbara region



Thanks Ken, 

Understand now !   

Cheers
Bob.


----------



## Bobby (20 November 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Check out the action on FDL in the last hour !


----------



## Prospector (20 November 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Thought it was going to be in a trading halt til Wednesday!


----------



## Ken (20 November 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

i am on em....


only bough $600 bucks worth though .14.....  % 21 up

they will be 3 cents in no time.... get on em.


----------



## Sean K (20 November 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



			
				Ken said:
			
		

> i am on em....
> 
> 
> only bough $600 bucks worth though .14.....  % 21 up
> ...



Why should they go to 3 cents Ken?


----------



## Ken (20 November 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

have you read the announcement...

they are way undervalued at 1.7 cents

:


----------



## Sean K (20 November 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



			
				Ken said:
			
		

> have you read the announcement...
> 
> they are way undervalued at 1.7 cents
> 
> :



So why not 5 cents, or 10? Don't tell me that you have just taken an absolute pluck in coming up with 3 cents. Has it got something to do with market cap v resource potential? pe ratio's? price to sales ratio? T/A target?


----------



## Sodapop (20 November 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



			
				Ken said:
			
		

> Please do not act on this advice
> 
> however I have been informed that flinders diamonds will be going into production mid 2007.
> 
> ...




Maybe this is where Ken gets his optimsm (Btw i like the disclaimer followed by the shameless ramp - 10 for effort)...

FDL may get lucky - but microdiamonds are merely indicators next is to find any macro diamonds and then decent (as in VERY decent) quantities... This one is some way off... 

FDL (and their own major shareholders) have jerked the market around a while now while making countless raisings - they have a limited window of opportunity imho - the Flinders Ranges and Gawler Geosyncline (i think thats what its known as) were always theoretical plays founded on some circumstantial/incidental diamond finds during gold mining...

I will watch this one because of the fact that there has been almost no modern-day exploration for diamonds in the region and it does have amenable geology - but only when they start pulling out real diamonds... Investing now is too risky - wait some time before chipping in you might not be able to say you got in at .017 - but if they do have diamonds buying in well above current prices will still result in obscene profits - it isn't out of line to refer to an economic kimberlite pipe as a "licence to print money" - first ya' gotta find it tho.


----------



## constable (20 November 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

yep.... these are going to 3 cents and if its good enough for my mate kenny 
who slaves all day over portable toilets its good enough for me.


----------



## Ken (20 November 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

I am just going on what i have been told.  

I was told they are valued at 3 cents.

Production in mid 2007 to drive share price.

Was told FDL are moving fast on the project they have.

I have read price of diamonds expected to rise also.

Do your own research, I will endeavour to gain more sound information.


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

20 Nov: 



			
				Ken said:
			
		

> i am on em....
> 
> only bough $600 bucks worth though .14.....  % 21 up
> 
> they will be 3 cents in no time.... get on em.




Seems to be stuck around $0.017....volume way off. Ann has provided no momentum. Although MACD looks to be creaping up consistantly. 

This is the problem with claiming price targets based on nothing but the desire to ramp a stock and suck in the unsuspecting newbie.

I hope I am wrong and this goes to $1.00 for anyone who took a punt because someone who claims to know a stock has pumped it up. 

Good luck!


----------



## Sean K (24 November 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> 20 Nov:
> 
> Seems to be stuck around $0.017....volume way off. Ann has provided no momentum. Although MACD looks to be creaping up consistantly.
> 
> ...




Still at $0.017................now just where is that $0.03.............


----------



## Sean K (24 November 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Seems like a very good ann out. Still at $0.017......


----------



## constable (27 November 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Seems like a very good ann out. Still at $0.017......



Stocks been consolidating at .017 cents for end of last week and now has broken out of the barrier at .018 cents towards the end of the day. See in the morning if it can hold up, momentum looks better.


----------



## Sean K (27 November 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



			
				constable said:
			
		

> Stocks been consolidating at .017 cents for end of last week and now has broken out of the barrier at .018 cents towards the end of the day. See in the morning if it can hold up, momentum looks better.



I hope I have to eat my hat on this and it does go to $0.03 for you guys.


----------



## Prospector (27 November 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> I hope I have to eat my hat on this and it does go to $0.03 for you guys.




And Gals, kennas, dont forget the Gals!


----------



## Sean K (27 November 2006)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



			
				Prospector said:
			
		

> And Gals, kennas, dont forget the Gals!



Very sorry, Mrs Prospector.


----------



## moses (18 February 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Something has changed at FDL. Somebody appears to be soaking up shares and holding the SP at .015-.014c. 

Why? What do they know?

Meanwhile, here is the evidence. First the SMA chart shows that buying pressure suddenly rose and has held flat since late January. The current market depth confirms this with a massive amount of buys at .014c. And the candlesticks show that virtually every day since late Jan the price started or finished at .015c, and  finally the volume slightly increased once .015c was reached.

So...it appears that somebody is a believer at least! What think ye?


----------



## sydneysider (18 February 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



			
				moses said:
			
		

> Something has changed at FDL. Somebody appears to be soaking up shares and holding the SP at .015-.014c.
> 
> Why? What do they know?
> 
> ...




To quote Neil Young "It's a piece of crap" I know the ex-managing director of FDL who instigated the float of FDL before the current management took over who lives stateside (at the time I had about 15 million of them) even drove from Adelaide up to Alice Springs and kicked rocks and stuff for fun (all the way from the states). After various conversations I realized the error of my ways and dumped them. Will never touch them again even if they look like they might run.


----------



## krisbarry (18 February 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



			
				sydneysider said:
			
		

> To quote Neil Young "It's a piece of crap" I know the ex-managing director of FDL who instigated the float of FDL before the current management took over who lives stateside (at the time I had about 15 million of them) even drove from Adelaide up to Alice Springs and kicked rocks and stuff for fun (all the way from the states). After various conversations I realized the error of my ways and dumped them. Will never touch them again even if they look like they might run.




You sound a little bitter about the company...you must have lost a bit of money...am I right?

Anyway I traded FDL for 5 mintes and walked away with $800, nice work if you can get it.  I am not bitter about FDL at all, actually I have had a good experience with the company.  Guess it depends when you bought, how much you bought, and when you sold.


----------



## Bobby (20 February 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Notice the action today, any idea of what's going on?

Bob.


----------



## coladuna (20 February 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Wondering about the same thing here. 
This stock has remained flat for a very long time now with absolutely no interest from buyers. An increase of more than 20% certainly is out of place for this stock unless something's up! However, i'm not holding my breath as FDL management is expert at making "false claims" and misleading investors.


----------



## wotthe (21 March 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Just wondering if anyone could give me their thoughts on this chart?

I'm trying to work the whole chart thing out (reading's good, but people's interpretations will be more helpful), so your thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

I'm kind of hoping you'll say it's the best chart you've ever seen and I'll be rich by this time tomorrow night 

Actually I thought I could see a couple of promising signs, but it might just be wishful thinking.


----------



## Sean K (21 March 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



			
				wotthe said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone could give me their thoughts on this chart?
> 
> I'm trying to work the whole chart thing out (reading's good, but people's interpretations will be more helpful), so your thoughts would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



This chart says short of zip to me. I note at the top of the page someone was calling for 3 cents...LOL. Ranging b/w 1.5 and 1.7 for some time. Nothing to really suggest it's going up or down. Slow stochastics just turned from oversold, but means little to this. Good luck!


----------



## wotthe (21 March 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Thanks for looking at it, Kennas.

I was looking at the beginning of narrowing of the bollinger bands and the possibility of the crossing of the lines in MACD and just wondering whether they meant anything at this stage ... obviously not.

I'll keep reading and looking at charts until, maybe, one day they make sense.

Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## Prospector (23 July 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

There seems to be some interesting things happening with the share price at the moment.  Are there any announcements due?


----------



## binginbarrel (3 August 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Seems to me that the big players are shaking out the jittery smaller holders today.
With the registry remaining at current numbers for at least a few years, a sampling plant on the purchase and following recent cap raising have cash in reserves to do their business, it`s a buy.
Can you go wrong with it at 1cent?


----------



## BIG BWACULL (3 August 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



binginbarrel said:


> Seems to me that the big players are shaking out the jittery smaller holders today.
> With the registry remaining at current numbers for at least a few years, a sampling plant on the purchase and following recent cap raising have cash in reserves to do their business, it`s a buy.
> Can you go wrong with it at 1cent?



Yes if it goes to half a cent then your up **** creek without a paddle   i centers mean small price moves = big gains and also large losses  Seas are quite choppy at the moment (bad enough were out of paddles)


----------



## Pat (3 August 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



binginbarrel said:


> Seems to me that the big players are shaking out the jittery smaller holders today.
> With the registry remaining at current numbers for at least a few years, a sampling plant on the purchase and following recent cap raising have cash in reserves to do their business, it`s a buy.
> Can you go wrong with it at 1cent?



As per price action it's a buy... I guess.



BIG BWACULL said:


> Yes if it goes to half a cent then your up **** creek without a paddle   i centers mean small price moves = big gains and also large losses  Seas are quite choppy at the moment (bad enough were out of paddles)



But BIG BWACULL is right, and IMO FDL has nothing... yet


----------



## Prospector (3 August 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



binginbarrel said:


> Can you go wrong with it at 1cent?





I used to say that too when PDN was 11 cents!  It has gone a bit rocky now, but I was pleased with that outcome so am hoping that one day, FDL may so the same thing for me!:


----------



## binginbarrel (3 August 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



binginbarrel said:


> Can you go wrong with it at 1cent?



Unless you put all your eggs in it of course.

I`m no expert on mining but isn`t there a shortage of some equipment (mainly core drilling rigs). Not sure on the sampling gear.

I bought some Flinders today, main thought behind it was I feel `Diamonds are forever` and the bottom of the chart price. No other reason.


----------



## zt3000 (29 August 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Up 40% for the day. Issued with a speeding ticket. 120+ million volume. Previous best over last year 30 million. The first day of increased volume


----------



## Biggle (29 August 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

The question that needs to be asked is why the sudden interest? Could it be the 20 kg of sample material from the Hamersley Project, which were sent to the laboratory for diamond indicator mineral analysis, where the results are expected in the end of Ausgust.


----------



## IOT (29 August 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

glad to see some movement here...i jumped on this at the previous highs -just before the market fall..bad timing 

wonder what the reason is though..


----------



## juw177 (29 August 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Given the recent success of my buying breakout of ridiculously high volumes on no news (HGR, IMI and GDN!), I took a punt in this one expecting good news in the next few days.


----------



## mark70920 (6 September 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Thursday 6 September 2007
AUSTRALIA’S LARGEST TALC PRODUCER IN
NEW S.A. SEARCH WITH FLINDERS DIAMONDS
Australia’s largest talc producer, Luzenac Australia Pty Ltd, has signed an
agreement with Flinders Diamonds Limited to explore for the industrial mineral
in South Australia’s lower mid north.
The agreement – between the talc producer, and ASX listed and Adelaidebased
Flinders Diamonds – provides for Luzenac to take any commercial
discovery through to an operating talc mine.
Luzenac – which approached Flinders Diamonds about the exploration
proposal - is a 100% owned subsidiary of Rio Tinto Limited. The Company is
Australia’s main talc producer through its Three Springs operation located 330
km north of Perth in Western Australia.
“Luzenac’s main focus for drilling and metallurgical work is near the Truro talc
deposit located about 80 km northeast of Adelaide,” Flinders Diamonds’
Managing Director, Dr Kevin Wills, said today.
This area forms the northwest corner of, EL 3064, over which Flinders holds
diamond and industrial minerals rights, and which Luzenac will now have the
exclusive right to explore for talc. Base metal and gold rights to EL 3064 are
held by Maximus Resources Limited which is also a signatory to the
agreement. Any consideration will be shared in the proportions 75% Flinders
and 25% Maximus.
“If a mine is developed, Flinders will benefit from a 1% net smelter return
royalty from any talc production,” Dr Wills said.
The talc mineralisation in the Truro area is contained within altered Cambrian
marbles. Talc has a wide variety of industrial and cosmetic uses with
numerous specific properties needing to be tested. Its main determinants of
grade are purity and colour.
MEDIA CONTACT:
Dr Kevin Wills Flinders Diamonds Limited 0419 850 997
Kevin Skinner Field Public Relations (08) 8234 9555 / 0414 822 631


----------



## happytown (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

nice iron ore ann, currently up 140%, pretty easy though when you last traded at .01



> HIGHLIGHTS
> 
> HAMERSLEY TENEMENT E47/882 (FDL earning 100%)
> 
> ...




cheers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

With a mkt cap of $20m

And cash and listed investments + a royalty of $10m+

An EV of $10m for a 350Mt 56%Fe target seems cheap,

This is only going one way!


----------



## ianablue (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Over 200 million shares traded today at 150%+ increase on yesterday close.
Tenerment adjoins FMG substantial Iron ore tenement


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

*FDL has 950m shares*

*Mkt Cap at 2.5c = $24m*

Cash $6m
Listed Investments (MXR/MXRO/CRJ) $2m
FMG Royalty $8m


*Total Assets = $16m*


So EV for the 350Mt target = $8m = 20c per tonne Way too cheap

I'd say an EV of $1t for the target = $35m

*+ $16m in assets = $51m = 5c+*


----------



## prawn_86 (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Didnt take long for it to reach 5c.

Will be interesting to see what happens now. Ie - how many people take profits, or if the day traders keep pushing it up.


----------



## SevenFX (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Opened at 2.1c

Up 400% from this sleepy old FDL stock previously traded to the new FDL on steriods...

SevenFX


----------



## sleeper88 (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

finding it hard to break 5c? i offloaded mhl and jumped on this......................................


----------



## IOT (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

wow!!  I have been so close to selling this at a loss so many times.  now the real test can it hold?


----------



## prawn_86 (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Im not very experienced in stocks that go mad like this, but there is a huge wall of sellers forming at 5c, so i think it might get beaten down a bit. 

Especially as those that bought in any time in the last year are at well over 100% profit as we speak

EDIT - ignore this comment, just smashed the 5c barrier


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *FDL has 950m shares*
> 
> *Mkt Cap at 2.5c = $24m*
> 
> ...




Hit my target so I'm out just made a ridiculous and I do mean ridiculous sum of money in about 30minutes


----------



## sleeper88 (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

ok ok i take back wat i said above, boy, i guess we didn;t see this coming..i wonder y all of us missed out on this small iron ore play?


----------



## sleeper88 (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hit my target so I'm out just made a ridiculous and I do mean ridiculous sum of money in about 30minutes




hey YT, anytime to make an detailed analysis of this one, or are we all just glued to our monitors atm


----------



## SevenFX (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



Prospector said:


> so am hoping that one day, FDL may so the same thing for me!:




Well held Prospector, your one day has come... 

But where are you...???? stuck at the BANK I guess...???

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## dogwithflees1983 (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

what range are we talking about YT? 

Well done to all those that got in, ballsy move and it appears to have paid dividends

i sat this one out!!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



sleeper88 said:


> hey YT, anytime to make an detailed analysis of this one, or are we all just glued to our monitors atm




Umm no real detailed analysis, 

See what I gave earlier, I think 5c is fair value for it given the 350Mt target is just that, A TARGET 

hence why I used at $1 per t ev figure and nothing more, its a target

Add the cash and other listed investments and I got 5c as fair value and so got out at that level.

The stock has way too many traders on it so it could go anywhere! up down, sideways inside out (you get the point)

My advice becareful, especially to the newbies, see that bit that says change for the day? 450% IS F##king crazy! So be careful!


----------



## coladuna (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Amazing. I bought a small parcel more than a year ago and was carrying a huge 75% loss on this. Just checked and had to rub my eyes to believe what was happening. Iron ore from a diamond company...


----------



## zt3000 (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

i've literally stopped to watch worm do its thing live ... lol ...

this is friggen crazy! to scary to jump into at this point imo ... lol

im still gob smacked 

how didnt anyone see this coming lol


----------



## SevenFX (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

This has gotto hold the record at mere *530%* in one day.

Someone will soon come in and wheelclamp it or pull the plug soon

Or maybe they're out to lunch, so no speeding ticket till tomorrow...???

SevenFX


----------



## shaunnell (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Woohoo ... made 60 bucks in 60 secs 

I was just too scared to hang in there ...

As mentioned this could go anywhere.  One for the hindsight bag methinks.


----------



## SevenFX (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



shaunnell said:


> I was just too scared to hang in there ...




Being scared preserves your CAPITAL. 

Not a bad mechism, as I think the run is all over for TODAY... 

SevenFX


----------



## mick2006 (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

this is madness I could almost buy a house with the profits trading FDL today, I think personally I'm responsible for around 36 million shares of turnover (18 million bought and sold)


----------



## SevenFX (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Is this where we get to brag how big a fish we all caught and threw back in... you first Mick.

EDIT: So I'm guessing you threw $756,000 at it...wow.. better hit you for a loan

Your such a charactor.... LOL 
SevenFX


----------



## SevenFX (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Anyone bought the opps with over 193mil traded today....they're up 1400% 

Open at .04c and now at 3.3c

SevenFX


----------



## sleeper88 (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

i was starring at the oppies at 0.9c but did get any..as YT said, having gone up so much it's extremely risky now, i've taken a tidy profit and will sit back and watch with interest


----------



## radar23 (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

I GOT MY TARGET AT 0.032..  How was i meant to know it would hit 0.07!
crikey!

I this because the rest of the markey is busted and everyone wants a last bit of action before a government change comes in and create uncertainty?

I thought I did well at 0.032... man-o  what is going on?


----------



## radar23 (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



zt3000 said:


> i've literally stopped to watch worm do its thing live ... lol ...
> 
> this is friggen crazy! to scary to jump into at this point imo ... lol
> 
> ...





The funny thing is I did see this coming..  based on the low resistance for such a long time.  but since I am a newbie trader I only had minimal capital invested.  Shame!  big shame, I may never see a hike like this one for ages.  

I missed EGO by selling a day early, same with KAL, bought FDL with profits from GNL, so all is go I figure.. but wow..  FDL has really taught be something...


----------



## shaunm (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Wow that was fun!
This may seem odd but I don't fully understand how much profit I generated.
I bought 23000 at .042 ($996.44), sold 10000 at .054 ($518.05) when I started to get worried about a drop. I then sold 13000 at .059 ($745.05) when it looked like it was still running, then bought 9836 at .06 ($612.11) and sold them at .062 ($587.88) as it really struggled to get over 6c at the time.
A couple of hundred I think and some entertainment....can't complain. It covers some of the red that CVN has me in at the moment.D


----------



## SevenFX (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



radar23 said:


> The funny thing is I did see this coming..  based on the low resistance for such a long time.  but since I am a newbie trader I only had minimal capital invested.  Shame!  big shame, I may never see a hike like this one for ages.
> 
> I missed EGO by selling a day early, same with KAL, bought FDL with profits from GNL, so all is go I figure.. but wow..  FDL has really taught be something...




Don't beat yourself up over it, as long as you made profits at your target and locked them away.

They have come, and the will come again.... The End is really the Beginning.

However I not sure they found Iron Ore, and thing they may have found more Viagra, than Ore.

SevenFX


----------



## stock nub (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Was just wondering 

Mick and YT with stocks like this did you guys just jump in for the day or have you been following this one for a while..

and if you just jumped in for the day how did you come across it this morning before it went CRAZY!!!

im fairly new at this and any information is much appreciated


----------



## IOT (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

wow this is out of control!!!  took profits way too early.  this has really come out of left field after flipflopping between 1.0/1.1 for months


----------



## Prospector (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Nice one and thankyou Tekman for letting me know - I was totally oblivious to what was happening, dumb blonde and all that!  I have a nice parcel; if FMG is involved then I am hanging on for a bit just yet!

I have held FMG since $27 too, and that made me $9000 on Monday alone (dropped back a bit now though) which helped to pay my tax bill.

And I see that FMG has gone from red to green too!


----------



## shaunm (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

It's now at 8.4  How much higher can it go. I am a little reluctant to jump back in as it is up so high.


----------



## radar23 (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



SevenFX said:


> Don't beat yourself up over it, as long as you made profits at your target and locked them away.
> 
> They have come, and the will come again.... The End is really the Beginning.
> 
> ...




I know.. profit is profit.. Thanks SevenFX

Now I have to sniff out a new source.  

At what point will this FDL stop at ... really its nutty.  i am sure there a many pro traders, speculators and operators all watching this with amazment!


----------



## SevenFX (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

It looks to be finishing on Strong Close, so perhaps another run tommorow once news spreads given it's assoc with FMG, but on the other hand well overdue for pullback.

EDIT: UP another 300% on last posting of 530% totalling 830% Incredibly RARE.

SevenFX


----------



## Prospector (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Well Tekman, I hope you are right about the news spreading.  The best thing about such a cheap price share is that people can pick up a few and not feel as if they are risking large capital.  And given the FMG relationship, and that whole story, well, I am very excited to be holding right now.  Of course, the traders will have some fun but I reckon I have held FDL for over 5 years  Guess that takes me away from being a Day trader, huh!  But the truth is, it just seemed like it was not worth selling because of the brokers fees

A dollar a share, doesnt seem like to much to ask now, does it?


----------



## jj0007 (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

This type of rise is EXTREMELY rare to say the least.  At most we normally see 100-200% increase...then maybe another 50-100% tomorrow and then maybe 50-100% the day after and so on.........rarely such a rise in one day.

Which begs the question...is there more to this behind the scene than we are told?

I refuse to think punters are jumping in at 8c 9c 10c for a trade, given its meteoric rise from 1c this morning.  Almost 2 billion shares traded....say at an average of 5c...thats $100m turnover...is it really all traders?


----------



## prawn_86 (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Herd mentality JJ.

I dont really see value in it at these prices. they only receive royalties on 8mt anyway so it doesnt matter what their drilling reveals.

Much better invesments out there, but when it comes to day trading im a hack and have no idea.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



stock nub said:


> Was just wondering
> 
> Mick and YT with stocks like this did you guys just jump in for the day or have you been following this one for a while..
> 
> ...




Was meant to be a short term hold, have not followed the stock much prior to this,

Got in at 3c, it hit my target at 5c so I sold, so a short term trade turned into a very profitable day trade (which I rarely do but it smashed past my target, absolutely smashed it!)



For those who are interested, JMS has a large target very close to these FDL/FMG targets/deposits


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



prawn_86 said:


> Herd mentality JJ.
> 
> I dont really see value in it at these prices. they only receive royalties on 8mt anyway so it doesnt matter what their drilling reveals.
> 
> Much better invesments out there, but when it comes to day trading im a hack and have no idea.




Prawn the 8Mt royalty is on the other deposits, (see the pic I posted on JMS thread it shows it)

The 350Mt target is 100% theirs, so drill results to matter

Unless I have read it wrong,

But I agree at these levels its very risky, I just can't believe the rise!!!!!!!


----------



## happytown (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



prawn_86 said:


> ...
> 
> they only receive royalties on 8mt anyway so it doesnt matter what their drilling reveals.
> 
> ...




prawn,

[just stating what young trader posted above - and deleted to avoid doubling up] 

stock noob,

to add some easy insight,

was scouring the price sensitive anns, read it, observed the volume build-up in pre-open from .014 to subsequent post-ann open at .021, jumped in at .026/.027 anticipating a modest in/out, the rest is history

further, recognising the value of this forum, posted ann for fellow asfer's

cheers


----------



## SevenFX (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Prospector

Hope you took some profits towards the end of the day, or have a good bottle of Merlot tonight as she could go either way, but as you say it's not big kunahas is it... and am leaning towards another run esp if the metals and market in general are up.

Eitherway a stong close with no shortage of buyers, should see many opportunities to exit.

SevenFX


----------



## prawn_86 (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



happytown said:


> prawn,
> 
> feel free to read the ann, the royalties only relate to the fdl/fmg jv tennement, the conceptual figures of approx 350m t relates to 100% fdl tennement
> 
> cheers




ok, apologies.

i made a quickfire 30% from them today so i was happy. would have made a lot more if i held. But im happy with a decent profit


----------



## Prospector (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



SevenFX said:


> Prospector
> 
> Hope you took some profits towards the end of the day, or have a good bottle of Merlot tonight as she could go either way, but as you say it's not big kunahas is it... and am leaning towards another run esp if the metals and market in general are up.
> 
> ...




Not sure what will happen tomorrow - the US market will be closed today due to Thanksgiving, so no direction there.  And no, I didnt sell and take profit - I guess because I think many will look at FMG and wonder if it could possibly happen here, (obviously to a smaller extent!) especially on such a low base.

I think I will have to change my by-line too, won't I.  Bugger the diamonds.......(thought that may have been censored - oh well, it can stay then!)


----------



## Snakey (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Hello all
that was amazing....Ive never seen anthing like it!
YT did you read both announcements? Its the fmg involvement could add more value than just the "target"
I agree tekkman once news spreads it could run further???


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



Snakey said:


> Hello all
> that was amazing....Ive never seen anthing like it!
> YT did you read both announcements? Its the fmg involvement the could add more value than just the "target"
> I agree tekkman once news spreads it could run further???




Here's the thing guys,

FDL is a diamond company, 

They have about $16m in cash and assets

They also now have a target of 350Mt's Fe

*But their mkt cap is now $90m*

I loved it at 2.5c and was posting (although not buying till 3c )

But lets be realistic its gone up 800% and its mkt cap has balloned, 

If you really are that keen on Iron Ore companies with huge targets there are others (far less spec imo) out there

But if your on this for a technical trade who knows where it could go?

I don't and dind't hence why I sold at 5c, but a profit is a profit

I think one thing is undeniable FDL's run today has put Iron Ore plays back on the focus of every trader/investor,

Perhaps the savy ones will look for nearby companies?


----------



## Prospector (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Perhaps the savy ones will look for nearby companies?




Was just discussing this with my partner on the weekend, in relation to Olympic Dam.  Didnt realise I was already sitting on some


----------



## greggy (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Here's the thing guys,
> 
> FDL is a diamond company,
> 
> ...




Hi YT,

Well done to both you and others for buying this one.  Its amazing how it moved up so quickly. Iron ore stocks are definitely red hot at present.  
DYOR


----------



## Pommiegranite (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Here's the thing guys,
> 
> FDL is a diamond company,
> 
> ...




FDL aren't being rerated on possible resource alone. They already have agreements with FMG which could extend to use of FMG infrastructure.

Also, many will see FDL as a takeover target by FMG.

On these 2 factors, I do not believe that FDL is overvalued in the slightest.


----------



## stefoid (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

see what the papers say tomorrow morning.  Positive coverage = whoosh, negative coverage = plop!  but with a rise like that, there WILL be coverage.


----------



## shaunm (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



greggy said:


> Hi YT,
> 
> Iron ore stocks are definitely red hot at present.
> DYOR




Excluding our friends at the embattled West Australian based Murchison Metals MMX....arghh!.:


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



Pommiegranite said:


> FDL aren't being rerated on possible resource alone. They already have agreements with FMG which could extend to use of FMG infrastructure.
> 
> Also, many will see FDL as a takeover target by FMG.
> 
> On these 2 factors, I do not believe that FDL is overvalued in the slightest.




Fair enough Pommie, each to their own, 

Has FDL done surveys? Rocks Chips? Land Sat? to come up with this target?

I'm going back through their anns and can't find anything, but this target was based on a report done by a Geo so I'm sure there's more info that hasn't been released

Good luck guys


----------



## stefoid (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Fair enough Pommie, each to their own,
> 
> Has FDL done surveys? Rocks Chips? Land Sat? to come up with this target?
> 
> ...




surely the thing to do is to ride the momentum, then sell enough to get free-carried in case they actually are onto a good thing?

YT, why did you sell all?  what value this company if they come up with a JORC in that ballpark?


----------



## greggy (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



stefoid said:


> surely the thing to do is to ride the momentum, then sell enough to get free-carried in case they actually are onto a good thing?
> 
> YT, why did you sell all?  what value this company if they come up with a JORC in that ballpark?



Surely its far too early to tell whether they come up with a JORC. 
IMO YT took a very good profit in such a short time.  After such a good rise it will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow. 
DYOR


----------



## stefoid (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



greggy said:


> Surely its far too early to tell whether they come up with a JORC.
> IMO YT took a very good profit in such a short time.  After such a good rise it will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow.
> DYOR




yeah of course but if they are onto a good thing, then having a free carried exposure is a no risk exposure to a much bigger profit, no?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



greggy said:


> Surely its far too early to tell whether they come up with a JORC.
> IMO YT took a very good profit in such a short time.  After such a good rise it will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow.
> DYOR




Exactly you never go broke taking a profit, 

Hey can't believe I was the first to post it as an Outstanding breakout today, 

I think it just qualifies. just lol :


----------



## iamtrueblue (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Mick and Young_Trader. I am new to this forum and watching stocks on a daily basis I am trying learn as I go along but how did you both become aware so early that FDL was having a hugh  rise. I see YT that your post was around 10.00 EST. (By the way I missed this one only started to look at it when it got to 6 cents)

I know of the Trading Room market movers site but these market movers are time delayed I believe. Is there a site we can go to that shows the fastest movers on the day live or do you both use some other method??

Thanks boys for you insight once again. Got to say that this forum is excellent and a lot of posters are good for helping out those like me to make informed decisions. In the short time (3 months approx) I signed onto this forum I have made a 300% profit on trades based on recommendations from the likes of Kenna's, YT, Mick and agentM etc and I am rapped. Thanks people. This list is in no way exclusive and I mean no offence to other posters/traders not mentioned.


----------



## mick2006 (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

with regards to FDL I think it was just the huge numbers they were talking about in regards possible future iron ore discoveries.

the market before today viewed FDL as a small time diamond play and what usually happens when a micro cap announces a major change in direction the share price can get a nice kick along, in iron ore it has happened to companies such as MDX,GNL but not to the extent of what happened with FDL today.

I think what is important to look at is the link to FMG it gives the change of direction a very strong foundation.  It wouldn't surprise if FDL runs a bit further due to pure speculation, just be careful buying at these levels there is alot of risk.  Might be worth the chance if you are still holding from lower levels and you are just increasing your average entry point.

Much like YT I traded FDL very very hard for alot of the day and did very well, but it got to the point where the risks outweighed the rewards.

Just by market comparisions between JMS and FDL is FDL twice the company as JMS I highly doubt it given the broad range of projects held by JMS the risk/reward is firmly in JMS's favour.

saying that I think there is money to be made in both just more risk attached to FDL at the moment.

congrats to all who made money on FDL today, i'm sure we will all be raising a glass to the days triumph.


----------



## wipz (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



iamtrueblue said:


> Mick and Young_Trader. I am new to this forum and watching stocks on a daily basis I am trying learn as I go along but how did you both become aware so early that FDL was having a hugh  rise. I see YT that your post was around 10.00 EST. (By the way I missed this one only started to look at it when it got to 6 cents)
> 
> I know of the Trading Room market movers site but these market movers are time delayed I believe. Is there a site we can go to that shows the fastest movers on the day live or do you both use some other method??
> 
> Thanks boys for you insight once again. Got to say that this forum is excellent and a lot of posters are good for helping out those like me to make informed decisions. In the short time (3 months approx) I signed onto this forum I have made a 300% profit on trades based on recommendations from the likes of Kenna's, YT, Mick and agentM etc and I am rapped. Thanks people. This list is in no way exclusive and I mean no offence to other posters/traders not mentioned.




Keep your eyes on the asx's recent announcement, anything that is market sensitive (indicated with a red !), have a look at. Especially anything that contains the likes of IRON ORE - these type of announcement will make a run in this bull market.


----------



## Aargh! (22 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Wow... Congratulations to everyone who made money on this today.

Did I pick the wrong day to have surgery or what?! 

I'm going back to sleep....


----------



## googly (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



sydneysider said:


> To quote Neil Young "It's a piece of crap" I know the ex-managing director of FDL who instigated the float of FDL before the current management took over who lives stateside (at the time I had about 15 million of them) even drove from Adelaide up to Alice Springs and kicked rocks and stuff for fun (all the way from the states). After various conversations I realized the error of my ways and dumped them. Will never touch them again even if they look like they might run.




Sydneysider, I really feel for you mate. You would have been able to retire today if you had held on


----------



## EZZA (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

anyone still think this stock is cheap or is it too late to jump on board?

massive moves in the market yesterday 800% up seen nothing like this every before.


----------



## SevenFX (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



EZZA said:


> anyone still think this stock is cheap or is it too late to jump on board?
> 
> massive moves in the market yesterday 800% up seen nothing like this every before.




Morning Ezza.

There's always some that thinks the market will go higher, and somone that think it will fall.. hence the buyers n sellers stacking up in the depth.

I guessing most people have a gut feeling how high a risk it is getting in today, given it's 830% rise, If your going to get in and prepared to risk all/part of whatever capital your puttin on the table. 

There may be Few things to Consider, (I'm sure there more)

* Is your first experience at runners gonna be good or bad.
* Is this going to be a short or long term hold.
* When will you exit, and if at a loss, how much are you prepared to loose
* Will there be another runner, and am I better researchin for the next one
* Can this keep going up and how much further will it go
* Will there be a speeding ticket and will it be while I'm holding stock
* What happens to the stocks value, when a ticket is Lifted.
* Is your trading platform able to cope with a fast moving stock
* Will the rest of the Market and or Sector Influence FDL today

There's prob many more questions to consider, and others may raise a few, so be aware, be right, 

To coin a phrase by the honourable moderator Kennas: 
When the music stops and everyone stops dancing, will you be sitting or standing...???? 

Also worth noting Elley Moore from Lateline Business gave FDL a brief mention. and sure many others have inc HotCopper

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## DB008 (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Copy paste from ASX

22 Nov 2007 0.089 790% 0.094 0.021 1,932,931,757 

So, is there any way of knowing who brought all those shares yesterday. (If a large portion was purchased by an individual - company...)Hedge fund or something? I know supply and demand, but that was alot of volume? Sure pushed up price.


----------



## SevenFX (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



DB008 said:


> So, is there any way of knowing who brought all those shares yesterday..




I beleive there is a *>*5% rule, where are shareholder greater than 5% have to be disclosed, but within what timeframe.. I'm not sure.. so maybe we see today, Monday,..... 

Interesting also why some get speeding tickets with few hours, or reaching triple digits, and others like FDL escaped speeding ticket despite nearing quadruple digits....????

SevenFX


----------



## Prospector (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



SevenFX said:


> Interesting also why some get speeding tickets with few hours, or reaching triple digits, and others like FDL escaped speeding ticket despite nearing quadruple digits....????




OK, back into the foray again:  I dont think the ASX can give them a speeding ticket because FDL have done everything according to the rules - ie trading halt, announcement then re-open.  It isnt their fault if their announcement made the market go crazy.


----------



## Snakey (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



Prospector said:


> OK, back into the foray again:  I dont think the ASX can give them a speeding ticket because FDL have done everything according to the rules - ie trading halt, announcement then re-open.  It isnt their fault if their announcement made the market go crazy.




Morning all 
thats right prospector
Good luck to holders this morning alot of upward movement yesterday hopefully we will see more today


----------



## Broadside (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

About 5 of my stocks are set to deliver 10 fold returns today, based on prospective theoretical targets and no drilling.  I can't wait.


----------



## Synergy (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

I'm not sure I've seen the whole buy list more than double the sell side. 

A lot of people still want in this morning, at very high risk it seems. Surely it will fall from open?


----------



## binginbarrel (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

absolutely unbelievable!
once in a lifetime stock
buy orders in at the top of the queue for 30cents!
Don't know too much about shares but is that where it'll open.


----------



## SevenFX (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



Snakey said:


> Morning all
> thats right prospector
> Good luck to holders this morning alot of upward movement yesterday hopefully we will see more today




Be careful of the *Gap UP *and *Trade DOWN *syndrome early morning...

Bugger 100 word/letter restriction has prohibbited me from posting this b4 market opens.

SevenFX


----------



## Broadside (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



binginbarrel said:


> absolutely unbelievable!
> once in a lifetime stock
> buy orders in at the top of the queue for 30cents!
> Don't know too much about shares but is that where it'll open.




no...an explanation of how price matching works is at the ASX website.  It won't open at the highest bid, nor the lowest sell.


----------



## sam76 (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



Broadside said:


> no...an explanation of how price matching works is at the ASX website.  It won't open at the highest bid, nor the lowest sell.




Broadside, check this link out.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8895


----------



## Nevawake (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Well has anyone come up with what they think is the true value of FDL right now???

It would be very interesting to hear comments??


----------



## prawn_86 (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Nevawake, 

You are just as capable as anyone else of doing a few calculations. There is no point just posting questions and hoping for answers.

If you do have a questions on how to value companies perhaps that is one for the Beginners Lounge.

EDIT - if you want to ask questions why not post some of your analysis for comparison


----------



## Buddy (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

I think its about to go off the boil.  Look at the change in market depth. Almost even now. Crazy share. Once in a lifetime though.


----------



## SevenFX (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Prospector Good Hold Again.

As FDL seems to be also holding above yesterdays highs

Opps took a hammering and making its way back up again as confidence is restored.

SevenFX


----------



## binginbarrel (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

looks like everyone who has the slightest incling of a trading bone in their body is and has traded this in the last 24hrs
other than those who don`t gamble


----------



## Broadside (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



prawn_86 said:


> Nevawake,
> 
> You are just as capable as anyone else of doing a few calculations. There is no point just posting questions and hoping for answers.
> 
> ...




that's a bit harsh!  what's wrong with asking the question?  this stock has attracted a lot of interest and maybe the poster doesn't have the skills to attempt to value it (don't know if anybody does at this point in time).  What's a forum if we can't ask reasonable questions?


----------



## stefoid (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

In at 7.5 yesterday.  sold 50% at 12 this morning.

happy to let the rest ride.  just in case it actually isnt bullcrap.


----------



## Snakey (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



Nevawake said:


> Well has anyone come up with what they think is the true value of FDL right now???
> 
> It would be very interesting to hear comments??




Stay behind the baracade and you wont get shot
:shoot:   :couch:

Yt put 5 cents on the "target" 
I put 5 cents on the early stage involvement with fmg
thus putting the market cap at 100 milliion or 10 cents at this stage of the game. Just my opinion


----------



## Sean K (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



Broadside said:


> that's a bit harsh!  what's wrong with asking the question?  this stock has attracted a lot of interest and maybe the poster doesn't have the skills to attempt to value it (don't know if anybody does at this point in time).  What's a forum if we can't ask reasonable questions?



Probably a fair point under the circumstances, but the Mods are trying to keep a sence of decorum which is difficult when this type of event materialises. I've seen it many times when beginners get interested after the horse has bolted only to see the day traders dump their shares leaving them holding a parcel of doo doo. I think that might be the point here. Plus, it may have been encouragement for a new investor to attempt their own reseacrh with the information presented. Thanks to those adding some 'valuations' on the information available. Still pretty spec don't you think?? Cheers.


----------



## Broadside (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

kennas, if every stock we held ran like this based on a geo's theory and without drilling, we would all be millionaires!  :  It was probably excessively cheap 2 days ago, but to go up 15 fold without a hole being drilled, hmmm.....rarely is potential alone jumped on like this.  Not to say it isn't worth a lot more, but a lot needs to be proven up in the meantime.  Must be the FMG halo effect...the benchmark now (it used to be "the next PDN", now it's "the next FMG").  Cheers.


----------



## rico01 (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

The price of this is ridiculous with a market cap of 116 million and only really well, ' we could have a resource if we did some drilling'
  Brm have a resource of 43 million tons and market cap of 96 mill
  Surely this is  a high risk buy at the moment
    Just my opinion


----------



## yangxh (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

it should be valued by what it's got.  when FMG announced 1 bnt new deposit, its price went up several dollars.   FDL found 500 mnt.  how much should it be?  anyone with any suggestion?


----------



## prawn_86 (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



yangxh said:


> it should be valued by what it's got.  when FMG announced 1 bnt new deposit, its price went up several dollars.   FDL found 500 mnt.  how much should it be?  anyone with any suggestion?




Im not sure i follow you here Yang.

Can you please tell me what you mean by "FDL found 500mt"? My understanding is they are only TARGETING 300mt and havent even detailed a drilling program yet.

A bit the same as me saying i am going to target 100mt in my backyard and then getting the shovel out imo


----------



## Snakey (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



yangxh said:


> it should be valued by what it's got.  when FMG announced 1 bnt new deposit, its price went up several dollars.   FDL found 500 mnt.  how much should it be?  anyone with any suggestion?




It should be remembered that this is not a proven resource (jorc compliant)
Were did you 500mt from ? Its a 325 to 390 million tonne TARGET
my moneys safely in the bank thanks
I ll be watching for the retrace from here


----------



## Sean K (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Yes, in regard to above, FMG have been drilling for yonks to come up with the JORC. FDL haven't lifted a shovel yet have they.

Need to keep some perspective here. 

It seems like their ground may have excellent potential, but it will be months before we know if they have anything there. 

At the moment, I suspect much of the volume is traders, so be prepared for when the music stops. 

Good luck to those who ride it...

That's not to say they _may _come up with some iron one day.


----------



## radar23 (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



Broadside said:


> About 5 of my stocks are set to deliver 10 fold returns today, based on prospective theoretical targets and no drilling.  I can't wait.




That strange my stock (SAU) announced actually finding gold and the stocks price fell, are you sure about this theory?


----------



## Broadside (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



radar23 said:


> That strange my stock (SAU) announced actually finding gold and the stocks price fell, are you sure about this theory?




radar, my theory needs fine tuning based on your experience.  Better to just throw out theoretical values of the size of a resource rather than actually drill it.  That way no one is disappointed and the sky is the limit.  Shareholders are happy and so is the company itself, much cheaper to pay a geologist than have all those pesky drill rigs on site.


----------



## Whiskers (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



kennas said:


> At the moment, I suspect much of the volume is traders, so be prepared for when the music stops.
> 
> Good luck to those who ride it...




No doubt kennas. 

FDL has 486 million shares and the turnover yesterday was *1.9 billion*.

Thats about a four times number of shares turnover.

Already turned over 500 million again this morning.


----------



## Snakey (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



Whiskers said:


> No doubt kennas.
> 
> FDL has 486 million shares and the turnover yesterday was *1.9 billion*.
> 
> ...




Wrong wiskers
They have a lot more shares than that try 973 million market cap at 10 cents = 97.3 million
.......................................


----------



## yangxh (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



prawn_86 said:


> Im not sure i follow you here Yang.
> 
> Can you please tell me what you mean by "FDL found 500mt"? My understanding is they are only TARGETING 300mt and havent even detailed a drilling program yet.
> 
> A bit the same as me saying i am going to target 100mt in my backyard and then getting the shovel out imo




remembered a wrong figure.  sorry.  it should be 325 to 390 mnt target.  it is realistic as it is so close to FMG.


----------



## prawn_86 (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

I really dont think that nearology classifies as 'realistic'. Possible maybe but not realisitc.

Just my


----------



## Whiskers (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



Snakey said:


> Wrong wiskers
> They have a lot more shares than that try 973 million market cap at 10 cents = 97.3 million
> .......................................




  I stand corrected Snakey.

I missed those latest issues. My interest in FDL is mostly by virtue of their association with CRJ. 

Still double turnover. : Far too many day trades for my comfort.

PS. Turnover in RAU and KAL (recent hot stocks) has ground down to a crawl... this must be where all the DT's have gone.


----------



## SevenFX (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



happytown said:


> nice iron ore ann, currently up 140%, pretty easy though when you last traded at .01
> 
> cheers




Where are yah Happytown for being the first alert us to FDL again, nice announcement.

Another one lining up at the bank... :

SevenFX


----------



## rico01 (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

How would you feel now if you paid 15c for this today currently .081

  Ah! the inevitable slide back to reality . Maybe this is only worth 5c as sugested


----------



## stefoid (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



rico01 said:


> How would you feel now if you paid 15c for this today currently .081
> 
> Ah! the inevitable slide back to reality . Maybe this is only worth 5c as sugested




Probably not as bad as if you had sold out for 1 cent two days ago.  At least buyers at 15 cents have some hope.


----------



## greggy (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



stefoid said:


> yeah of course but if they are onto a good thing, then having a free carried exposure is a no risk exposure to a much bigger profit, no?



Being free carried is often the way go for the smaller explorers, but its still early days.  Daytraders really got ahead of themselves this morning.  At 15c FDL was capitalised just under $150 million. YT might well be close to the mark with his valuation and all.
DYOR


----------



## moneymajix (23 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

*Flinders Diamonds: Delivering 790% to shareholders since yesterday*

Friday, 23 November 2007

Adam Schwab writes:


For those who believe that the music will never stop, like the market’s most oft-quoted bull, Charlie Aitken, Flinders Diamonds should be a warning bell. Yesterday, the company, which despite its name doesn’t produce any diamonds (actually, it doesn’t produce anything) increased by 790%.

Flinders, which last year made a loss of $9,549, saw its share price increase from 1 cent to 8.9 cents per share, after the company announced "an independent review of the iron ore potential at its Hamersley tenement E47/882 ... has outlined an exploration target of between 325 and 390 million tonnes of iron ore."

However, it should be noted that the company hasn’t actually drilled any holes at the tenement yet. The resource has simply been "inferred".

Flinders also noted in its Annual Report that in 2005 the company reached a deal with Andrew Forrest’s Fortescue Mining under which the junior miner would receive a 1% royalty from Fortescue’s mining. The AFR noted today that "about 220 million tonnes of Fortescue’s new 1 billion resources released last week lies on Flinders' ground".

Flinders’ rapid share price appreciation sounds a lot like 1969, when every company which announced that it had pegged a stake within shouting distance of Poseidon’s infamous, salty, Windarra nickel deposit, would see their scrip leap by hundreds of percent. Poseidon itself rose from a mere 80 cents to $280 in a matter of months, only to fall right back down to earth.

As noted by Trevor Sykes in The Money Miners (which should be compulsory reading for anyone investing in resources stocks):

It was not until September 1974 that production of nickel concentrates begun at Windarra. Then, in addition to other woes, Poseidon struck mine problems. [Further], low nickel prices were making Windarra only marginally economic. Poseidon now had large debt commitments and had been late to see the storm signals. It had maintained lavish offices and high exploration expenditure.

... then, Poseidon canvassed other major Australian miners and still received no offer for its once priceless mine. The AIDC as the major creditor appointed a receiver. Had it been any company other than Poseidon a receiver would have been appointed much earlier. 

The Windarra mine closed in 1978. Poseidon itself was later acquired by Robert De Crespigny’s Normandy Mining (with WMC having acquired Windarra).

In a touch of irony, the Windarra mine is now owned by a company called Poseidon (formerly Niagara Mining), which is chaired by none other than Australia’s third richest man, Andrew Forrest, Flinders’ next door neighbour.

Meanwhile, while the market waits for Flinders’ eventual drilling results, no one will accuse the company of being flippant with shareholders funds. Last year, Flinders noted that its legal fees were $4,834. Barely a day’s work for one of the big city firms.


----------



## Prospector (24 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

I was a sweet young girl when the Poseidon story happened :- my Aunt was employed with I think Flinders Mining which was associated in some way with Poseidon.  And they made a lot of money from Poseidon shares. I dont know the details, my parents were naiive to the share market but I just knew that they struck it rich! So for a kid who wasnt even in her teens to remember all this is kind of weird, and it left its mark with me.  And of course their exit strategy was spot on too.  Must do some more digging


----------



## SevenFX (26 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Perhaps few smaller traders still workin this stock with over 52mil in the first 30mins bieng massive volume for FDL.

Whether it goes anywhere, returns to it 15c highs remains to be seen, as recent n decent resistance is yet to be overcome.

Floor support seems strong and say a build from here is immerent given fibs haven't been broken...yet...???

SevenFX


----------



## yangxh (26 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

can anyone suggest how much the share is worth if FDL approves that it has 300+mnt through drilling program in the next couple of years?


----------



## analyst80 (26 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



yangxh said:


> can anyone suggest how much the share is worth if FDL approves that it has 300+mnt through drilling program in the next couple of years?




Don't get too excited as they haven't drilled yet but if you value Flinders Diamonds on the way Fortescue was valued from the start by brokers Flinders' value is between $1.34 per share to $2.00 per share depending on how much iron ore there is (between 325mil-390mil) and the price of iron ore.


----------



## greggy (26 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



yangxh said:


> can anyone suggest how much the share is worth if FDL approves that it has 300+mnt through drilling program in the next couple of years?



As FDL's directors have already stated, the 300 million tonne figure is just a target, nothing more. Some traders are getting way ahead of themselves. 
Alot of work needs to be done first. This might take quite a few years.  In the end they might find next to nothing. Of course, at the end of the day FDL is just a very speculative stock.
DYOR


----------



## Prospector (26 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



analyst80 said:


> Don't get too excited as they haven't drilled yet but if you value Flinders Diamonds on the way Fortescue was valued from the start by brokers Flinders' value is between $1.34 per share to $2.00 per share depending on how much iron ore there is (between 325mil-390mil) and the price of iron ore.





I'd be very happy with the more modest estimate of $1.34.  Don't want to be greedy now.  Hoping for a parallel FMG story here.


----------



## prawn_86 (26 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



analyst80 said:


> Don't get too excited as they haven't drilled yet but if you value Flinders Diamonds on the way Fortescue was valued from the start by brokers Flinders' value is between $1.34 per share to $2.00 per share depending on how much iron ore there is (between 325mil-390mil) and the price of iron ore.




Analyst, could you please provide a little more detailed calcualtions to your valuations, rather than just saying the final figure.

I know a lot of other companies with a lot more prospects and drilled results than FDL that have a lower market cap, so im sure everyone would be interested to see how exactly you came to this conclusion.

thanks

prawn


----------



## analyst80 (27 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



prawn_86 said:


> Analyst, could you please provide a little more detailed calcualtions to your valuations, rather than just saying the final figure.
> 
> I know a lot of other companies with a lot more prospects and drilled results than FDL that have a lower market cap, so im sure everyone would be interested to see how exactly you came to this conclusion.
> 
> ...




I'm not going to go into the whole in depth evaluation and do the work for you however the market cap is what investors are prepared to pay for the company at the present time. This is not a good indication of what its future worth could be. I evaluated the company comparing it to FMG if the conceptual amount of iron ore was in fact reality. If you want to do some research look at companies like Atlas Iron, Sundance Resources and Territory Iron and what they were valued at during the exploration stage.


----------



## prawn_86 (27 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



> I'm not going to go into the whole in depth evaluation and do the work for you however the market cap is what investors are prepared to pay for the company at the present time. This is not a good indication of what its future worth could be. I evaluated the company comparing it to FMG if the conceptual amount of iron ore was in fact reality. If you want to do some research look at companies like Atlas Iron, Sundance Resources and Territory Iron and what they were valued at during the exploration stage.





ASF is founded on evaluation and discusion, not just stating a figure and not providing research to back it up.

If you provide your research it will allow other members to critique it and discuss the pros and cons. No research is virtually ramping and has a chance of being removed.

Please conisder this in you future posts.

Thanks

prawn


----------



## greggy (28 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



prawn_86 said:


> ASF is founded on evaluation and discusion, not just stating a figure and not providing research to back it up.
> 
> If you provide your research it will allow other members to critique it and discuss the pros and cons. No research is virtually ramping and has a chance of being removed.
> 
> ...



Here, here prawn_86.  This thread was starting to make me wonder whether I had actually been moved across to HotCopper.
Analyst80's attempt at a value "Don't get too excited as they haven't drilled yet but if you value Flinders Diamonds on the way Fortescue was valued from the start by brokers Flinders' value is between $1.34 per share to $2.00 per share depending on how much iron ore there is (between 325mil-390mil) and the price of iron ore" is way premature and dangerous, especially for the newbies on this site. Any effort to compare Flinders Diamonds to Fortescue is nothing, but blatant ramping IMO.  The 325 -390 million figure is just a target at this extremely early stage of exploration.
Its good to see the moderators keeping on top of the situation.  
DYOR


----------



## prawn_86 (28 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Thanks Greggy,

It always a delicate balance between letting people talk about a stock that has risen dramatically, and stopping the ramping. 

It seems obvious now the analyst80 does not wish to contribute any analysis to this thread now that the market focus has moved away from FDL.

FWIW i still think that FDL is very overvalued, with a market cap of approx 80mill and nothing but their previous diamond projects and a 'target' iron ore project with no drills organised.

They were valued at around 2c before the iron ore ann, but personally i cant see a target adding 6cps worth of value.

the market is a strange beast...


----------



## Dextrum (29 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Rumour has it there is now Chinese interest in this stock. Hence the price support. At least this is what certain Beijing based sources are stating.


----------



## prawn_86 (29 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Dextrum, is there any further evidence you can provide as to who these 'sources' actually are?

Otherwise there does not appear to be much substance to your claim.

thanks

prawn


----------



## Buddy (29 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Could it possibly be a chinese whisper?  Sorry Mr Prawn, I couldnt resist that one. But you are right of course, we need the sauce! Starting to sound like HC.


----------



## Dextrum (29 November 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Pioneer Metals in BJ are rumoured to have interest. Am in Beijing at present and received this information.


----------



## Dextrum (3 December 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Have received confirmation of Pioneer Metals interest in taking an equity position in FDL. Information received at Metals Industry Conference in Beijing in late October and confirmed in discussions with company representative last week.


----------



## npettigrew (5 December 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

If this is true Dex may be just what the doctor ordered.  As what I have read:

Chen, the flashy daughter of a high-ranking Communist Party official, is the owner of a leading private iron ore trader, Pioneer Metals. She won respect in the Chinese steel industry by building a relationship with the world’s largest iron ore producer, Brazil’s CVRD  (nyse: RIO -  news  -  people ). Han is a veteran of Hebei Jinxi Iron & Steel who led a management buyout that converted it into a private-sector company.

Seems a serious player so time will tell.  FDL just have the one target tennement and is is just that a target but it does look to have a good upside and may have been a good ploy buy then to keep Hamersley and get the diamonds rights on all FMG tenements knowing is they struck Fe on and around 882 then chances are it's worth a serious look and it not just close it is kissing the boundries it's just a matter of how much is there. Even if it is 200mt it's a sure company maker and sure they have a squillion shares on the market but nothing a share consolidation 1 for 5 or such if and when the price gets to a point to be attractive fro that.

If you hear anymore on this I am all ears..  :-0


----------



## alankew (13 December 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

This thing is flying at the moment again.Up 20% for heads and 34% for options.Rumour that looks as if it originates on HC is that FMG are going to buy FDL for a substantial figure.Will not post figures as it is not the safest of places to pick up these things,just be careful as I just wanted to highlight the possible reason for the rise.If unsubstantiated will come back down again


----------



## prawn_86 (13 December 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Why would FMG bother with such a tiny company?

Pure crap imo. FMG still have to focus on their tenaments and actually getting a positive cashflow before going on any takeovers.


----------



## Prospector (13 December 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Looking at the FDL exploration map provided earlier this week, they have quite a chunk of the reserves that FMG is currently developing - the middle corner.  Is it ramping if I say that to me, I cant imagine FMG NOT being interested in taking over this site, just to complete the picture.

I do hold, but have done so for a very long time now - and I thought I would be making money from their diamonds:


----------



## prawn_86 (13 December 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

I know how close the tenaments are, but a lot of companies have tenaments next to FMGs. Does that mean FMG will take them all over? 

Possibly in the distant future, but i would bet a substantial sum of cash that FDL will not recieve a takeover offer from FMG before FMG has a cashflow


----------



## Prospector (13 December 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Prawn, have you seen the map?  It is not next to FMG tenements, it is part of them!  Surrounded on three sides.


----------



## prawn_86 (13 December 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

I still think _*IF*_ FMG were looking for acquisitions (which they wont until positive cashflow imo) then there are other co's out there which have actually done drilling that would suit them better.

Rather than some stock that is fully laden with traders at the moment and that has only a 'target' without even a hole in the ground.


----------



## alankew (13 December 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

This seems like a more realistic explanation for todays rise,taken from ann on 15th"Fortescue is continuing to drill equally prospective targets in the eastern
portion of the Solomon Project area and expects to announce additional
resources in that area before Christmas."As YT has pointed out recently something with a relatively high content of Iron would be visible to the (experience) naked eye and wouldnt need sending for testing then we get the leaky ship syndrome.Just speculation atm but the same people that are noticing this would make more of a killing by buying shares in something adjacent to their target and presumably it wouldnt be insider dealing because it isnt!Still sick at missing the initial rise because Energex where working in my area


----------



## Sean K (14 December 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Looks like it might be breaking up from the pole and pennant. Target seems a bit much considering the mc rerating on the 'targeted' tonnage.


----------



## sydneysider (14 December 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



kennas said:


> Looks like it might be breaking up from the pole and pennant. Target seems a bit much considering the mc rerating on the 'targeted' tonnage.




Kennas, I always look into the history of the management before i get into a stock in a big way. I actually took the time to drive across South Australia last winter and wanted to go out and visit FDL's fabulous diamond find (amongst other sites). You might not remember that a bunch of SA politicians went out there to visit and the grains of sand that FDL found were being touted as possibly the birth of a major diamond industry. To-day it seems to the birth of a fabulous iron ore find. I haven't bothered to do any research on FDL. Should i bother?


----------



## agro (28 December 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Morning all,

FDL just broke the massive barrier at 10c and is following a trend led by Fortescue.

Is this on renewed anticipation of the drilling results expected in the first quarter of next year?


----------



## Georgeb (28 December 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

I have heard there maybe discussions happening between FDL & Fortescue. It is interesting both stocks where up considerably today. Lets wait and see what happens.


----------



## agro (29 December 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



Georgeb said:


> I have *heard there maybe discussions happening between FDL & Fortescue.* It is interesting both stocks where up considerably today. Lets wait and see what happens.




where did you hear this - HotCopper? if so it is most likely bs..

never rule out the possibility though considering each other's proximity.


----------



## Prospector (29 December 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

I believe that FDL originally owned the land that FMG is now developing, FDL receives royalty payments as a result.  The map showing the location of the land that FDL retained is in the middle/outer edge of FMG's boundaries - maybe FDL thought there were diamonds in that area?  FDL is not simply 'next to' FMG they are all part of the one exploration area.  Whether FDL's particular segment also has the same level of iron ore remains to be seen, but I am thinking, why wouldn't it!


----------



## shaunm (31 December 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Well judging by the pre open market depth it looks like FDL may have another interesting day. There are offers up to 30 cents.


----------



## Prospector (31 December 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



shaunm said:


> Well judging by the pre open market depth it looks like FDL may have another interesting day. There are offers up to 30 cents.




Unfortunately they will magically disappear come 10am!  The pre-open market depth is never a true indication of what will happen on the opening bell, sadly!


----------



## shaunm (31 December 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



Prospector said:


> Unfortunately they will magically disappear come 10am!  The pre-open market depth is never a true indication of what will happen on the opening bell, sadly!




Ah ha....so is this just people trying to build up the price prior to opening; manipulation basically.
I have been given the general rule that the opening price is roughly half of the high offer and the last closing price combined; does that sound correct?


----------



## Prospector (31 December 2007)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

I think it is quite a complex process, and there has been a thread about how this is all calculated.  I just tend to ignore what is happening until the time it opens, and even then, first thing on a Monday is usually a roller coaster ride anyway!

FDL is doing nicely at the moment, anyway!  I have held this share for so long....


----------



## Dextrum (2 January 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Institutional interest is now clearly driving this share price. If one examines the volume of trades it is clear there a market making orders presently being actioned.


----------



## Prospector (2 January 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Well, I have had a humdinger of a day with FDL and FDLOA today.  Nothing like $22,000 paper profit to make a gal happy!:  Hope it lasts tomorrow!


----------



## Wilson! (2 January 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

am sitting on a nice paper profit too
wonder what tmrw will bring, hopefully more of the same

Let's see shall we


----------



## Fed23 (2 January 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



Prospector said:


> Well, I have had a humdinger of a day with FDL and FDLOA today.  Nothing like $22,000 paper profit to make a gal happy!:  Hope it lasts tomorrow!




What is FDLOA?

I had a good day too, not as big as yourself as I am playing with smaller amounts


----------



## Ken (2 January 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

I am kicking myself.

I cant believe I sold at 2 cents.

I held these for a good 12 months.

Bugger.


----------



## gavank (3 January 2008)

*fdl  and fdloa*

Fdl has been the star for the start of the new year and yet it has fallen badly today after the asx query .  I also note that fortescue has taken a beating from its highs of 63 to itslow today under 57.90.
What can be read into this correction.... or is it simply that- a correction from its days of significant gains.  Was lucky enough to get out of fdl a few secponds before suspension , and would be interested on anyones views on the potential to rise again in the short term.

FDL has massive deposites of Haematite 56% close to the surface and close to the rail head used by FMG.
ANY Thoughts .... anyone

wishing you all a brilliant new year 

gavan


----------



## Real1ty (3 January 2008)

*Re: fdl  and fdloa*



gavank said:


> Fdl has been the star for the start of the new year and yet it has fallen badly today after the asx query .  I also note that fortescue has taken a beating from its highs of 63 to itslow today under 57.90.
> What can be read into this correction.... or is it simply that- a correction from its days of significant gains.  Was lucky enough to get out of fdl a few secponds before suspension , and would be interested on anyones views on the potential to rise again in the short term.
> 
> *FDL has massive deposites of Haematite 56% close to the surface and close to the rail head used by FMG.
> ...




FDL doesn't have anything other than a target and some iron in it's drill bits as it was drilling for diamonds.

It also has a royalty on FMG mined ore to a max of cap of 8MT i think, from memory..

It might very well have a resource, in time.

I have been trading this stock, like many others, and it's been very good to me so far.

The only reason there is such big interest imo, is FMG.

I will eventually settle on a smallish parcel, just in case, but as of today, they have nothing established and certainly not " a massive deposites of Haematite 56% close to the surface"


----------



## Prospector (3 January 2008)

*Re: fdl  and fdloa*



gavank said:


> Fdl has been the star for the start of the new year and yet it has fallen badly today after the asx query .  I also note that fortescue has taken a beating from its highs of 63 to itslow today under 57.90.
> What can be read into this correction....
> 
> gavan




Um, nothing!  I have a sea of red, except for a couple of goldies!


----------



## WTBD (3 January 2008)

*Re: fdl  and fdloa*

FDL are riding on location location location and why not. Institutional seem interested though with their own vol spikes.

Fortescue appears overpriced given share split so no relationship to FDL rises in my humble opinion and small corrections or short/longs by the look of it - but FDL still seem rather slow in decline today on decreasing vol showing an unwillingness to sell sharply down. Their ASX statement could have been less bland today - like maybe Dear Sir/Madam "the market is simply re-acting to what we the company believe is also the new blue sky mine - Thanks for asking though - FDL"....

Downer also worth looking at given experience with Peabody works over many many years and current contract awards with Fortescue etc.

Best of luck long term with FDL and others.

Regards 

WTBD

Nothing stated here is anything other than personal opinion. The market is always right.


----------



## Go8688 (11 January 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Does anyone knows what happen to FDL on these 2 days? I thought they are going good but all of a sudden falling badly,,,does it have to do with FMG because they are falling everyday?
What is the future of FDL? any idea from anyone?
Much appreicate if anyone can help!!


----------



## prawn_86 (11 January 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



Go8688 said:


> Does anyone knows what happen to FDL on these 2 days? I thought they are going good but all of a sudden falling badly,,,does it have to do with FMG because they are falling everyday?
> What is the future of FDL? any idea from anyone?
> Much appreicate if anyone can help!!




Perhaps the fact it has risen around 900% on no real news.

As i have said before, I am now 'targeting' 150mt of ore in my backyard. I dont have a rig on site yet, but you can invest in me if you wish


----------



## Go8688 (11 January 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Many thanks for your reply Prawn
I guess i should just hold and wait to see....hope everything will work out.


----------



## imaginator (24 January 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



Go8688 said:


> Many thanks for your reply Prawn
> I guess i should just hold and wait to see....hope everything will work out.




whats going on with FDL these days? Anyone taking a gamble on it?

Who's in, who's out?

I heard some people saying this could be the next FMG? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## agro (24 January 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

I think for larger percentage gainers (and likewise higher risk) ur better of with the options - FDLOA


----------



## Touch of Gold (1 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

This is a typical money tree….But you will have to wait.
In my experience, depending on the director’s reputations (and I have a high respect for the Flinders team), wherever a mining company says they have a given resources, they are generally on the ball. But the big question is how big???  From the reports, it seems 300-550 MT. Even the lower band will give it a mighty kick. Another plus is that they are in bed with FML, Thirdly, they have newly completed rail infrastructure that runs through their property. But don’t expect much before 3 to 4 months. Even if you have made big gains from the last 3 months, my gut feeling is to hang in there.

Disclosure: Touch of Gold is a FDL shareholder and any comments are made in good faith…


----------



## imaginator (7 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Hi all,

Can someone summarize is FDL a pure diamond digger?
Do they do any other minerals?

Eg, say if they own a site and they discover they have other stuff on there say Iron, would they?


----------



## Birdster (7 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



imaginator said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone summarize is FDL a pure diamond digger?
> Do they do any other minerals?
> ...




They are in the process of changing thier name to "Flinders Mines" to represent thier diversity. this involves iron ore as well as others I believe. It was in a JV statement with PRZ on 31/1/08.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...lts.jsp?searchBy=asxCode&allinfo=&asxCode=fdl


----------



## Aargh! (7 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



imaginator said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone summarize is FDL a pure diamond digger?
> Do they do any other minerals?
> ...




LOL. I'm going to go out on a limb here.... I would suggest that if they did perhaps find some rock chip samples that contained iron then it could be remotely possible they may have an iron resource...


----------



## Prospector (7 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



Aargh! said:


> LOL. I'm going to go out on a limb here.... I would suggest that if they did perhaps find some rock chip samples that contained iron then it could be remotely possible they may have an iron resource...




Um, that is why FDL has risen from 1 cent in recent weeks - it is part of the same resource area that FMG are mining; and FDL receive a royalty as a result. So 1+1=2


----------



## Aargh! (7 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



Prospector said:


> Um, that is why FDL has risen from 1 cent in recent weeks - it is part of the same resource area that FMG are mining; and FDL receive a royalty as a result. So 1+1=2




Hi Prospector, I'm well aware of the FDL story as I watched it unfold. I thought my hints of sarcasm suggested that .


----------



## Fed23 (12 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Has anyone listened to the audio interview with the CEO?

They wont start drilling till the middle of this year... so the SP will hover around 10-12cents till then?


----------



## zt3000 (14 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Article in todays financial review

http://www.afr.com/home/viewer.aspx...title=Flinders+finds+some+sparkle+in+iron+ore


----------



## imaginator (20 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

FDL announcement out! Found iron ore close to one of their site!


http://asx.com.au/asx/statistics/an...ssuerCode=FDL&timeFrameSearchType=Y&year=2008


----------



## Prospector (20 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Well, that really is a non-announcement!  All it says is that RIO announced iron ore discovery in early February, and that FDL is within 10kilometres of that.  Not that I am complaining, but you have to hand it to their publicity people!:


----------



## Fed23 (20 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Im a holder but im not that impressed, its going off news not real results.

Whats taking them to just start drilling to see if it is a gold mine underneath them or just dirt? At least get pick and start digging down.


----------



## bandicoot (20 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Share buying opportunity - dirt cheap. 
I've got some iron ore in my back yard. I have no way to mine it or ship it, but if you want to you can buy shares in my company. It's called Bandicoot Iron. It was called Bandicoot Diamond, but, well the diamond thing hasn't worked out...


----------



## imaginator (20 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

ANother announcement(2nd one today)!

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080220/pdf/317k1jrsyfx4w8.pdf

They are sandwiched by iron ore sites in a iron ore rich area!


----------



## Drubula (26 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Might be time to buy in on FDL. Too many unknowns but I like the idea of being sandwiched between large IO deposits.

Drubs.


----------



## meganut (26 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



imaginator said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone summarize is FDL a pure diamond digger?
> Do they do any other minerals?
> ...




Have u not been onto their website and read their info? and you have DYOR on the bottom of your post...Huh what gives?


----------



## imaginator (27 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



meganut said:


> Have u not been onto their website and read their info? and you have DYOR on the bottom of your post...Huh what gives?




Meganut, had a bad day yesterday? My post was quite a while ago and you just had to pick it up, scrutinise it and have a go at me.

I was doing my research, hence I'm asking the question. Asking question IS researching. In fact Im doing my research on a lot of stocks. Just asking if someone knew more info than what the websites are saying. Example, CDS says on Comsec that they are a technological company, yet they are now involved in mining. What gives?

Have a NICE DAY TODAY and
DYOR!


----------



## Prospector (27 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



imaginator said:


> Meganut, had a bad day yesterday? My post was quite a while ago and you just had to pick it up, scrutinise it and have a go at me.




It was a fair enough point from Meganut though - the FDL iron ore story and its relationship with FMG was released back in early November sometime, and was reaffirmed in a series of non-announcements in early February. There was information out there before November but that wasnt as publically released by FDL. So hardly new 'news' for people who had done the research.


----------



## imaginator (27 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Well, asking a question is still doing research mate. I wasn't interested in this stock a while back. Now I am. After all this forum is for people to do research, what's so wrong about asking a question?

Do you guys have to attack anyone who asks a question?


----------



## Prospector (27 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



imaginator said:


> Do you guys have to attack anyone who asks a question?




Of course not, but in the last few months the iron ore issue has kind of been discussed here, and only needed to go back a page or so and all questions would have been answered. That's all.


----------



## meganut (27 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



imaginator said:


> Meganut, had a bad day yesterday? My post was quite a while ago and you just had to pick it up, scrutinise it and have a go at me.
> 
> I was doing my research, hence I'm asking the question. Asking question IS researching. In fact Im doing my research on a lot of stocks. Just asking if someone knew more info than what the websites are saying. Example, CDS says on Comsec that they are a technological company, yet they are now involved in mining. What gives?
> 
> ...




Sorry Imaginator, not having a go or being nasty just cheeky...no hard feelings eh? and a nice day to you too!


----------



## meganut (27 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



Prospector said:


> It was a fair enough point from Meganut though - the FDL iron ore story and its relationship with FMG was released back in early November sometime, and was reaffirmed in a series of non-announcements in early February. There was information out there before November but that wasnt as publically released by FDL. So hardly new 'news' for people who had done the research.




Thankyou Prospector, I'm still holding FMG and FDL and hope that they will both light my fire...so to speak.


----------



## meganut (27 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



imaginator said:


> Well, asking a question is still doing research mate. I wasn't interested in this stock a while back. Now I am. After all this forum is for people to do research, what's so wrong about asking a question?
> 
> Do you guys have to attack anyone who asks a question?




Fair call mate, yep you are right 100%, these forums are for info, sometimes you get people who are just plain lazy and want it all spelt out for them to the point of: what should I buy and how much should I spend and that question is ok too but if it was my dough I'd like a bit more input/control than that. Didn't mean to piss you off Imaginator, I'm sure your not one of those other people.


----------



## L plates (28 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

FDL has just gone into a trading halt pending an announcement on capital raising.
Don't know anything else at this stage. Let's hope it's good news


----------



## scuffler (29 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

What people dont realise is that Flinders were looking for diamonds on this supposed iron ore dirt for years now.

Do you not think they would have realised this sooner???

  They struggled before with cap raisings and when they did it was with shaw stockbrokers. Anyone remember that??
All they did was sell sell sell.....so they didnt care about holders at all.

   I have also pointed out many times in the past that we have not had any change in holdings notices....not one!
With so much volume would you not expect something?
So imo this has been pumped up and right now they are starting to offload.

  This is my view only and i only tried to express this but was denied this on H.C probably cause the mods there hold,lol.

   The current cap raise will probably happen at around 10 cents and if its Pattersons the broker u can say good night to this one.

Wish you all well that hold.


----------



## Prospector (29 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



scuffler said:


> What people dont realise is that Flinders were looking for diamonds on this supposed iron ore dirt for years now.
> 
> Do you not think they would have realised this sooner???




Realised what sooner?  That there were diamonds, iron ore or what exactly?



scuffler said:


> They struggled before with cap raisings and when they did it was with shaw stockbrokers. Anyone remember that??




Things have changed since then, like FMG?



scuffler said:


> I have also pointed out many times in the past that we have not had any change in holdings notices....not one!




Doesnt that mean the Directors are hanging on to their shares?  Is that a problem?



scuffler said:


> So imo this has been pumped up and right now they are starting to offload.



But then we would have had the notices you said we weren't having!


----------



## scuffler (29 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

u miss understand some of my points.
They have had this land and known about its contents since 2005.
They looked for diamonds and found ntg.
FMG have been going for how long now?
Do you not think FDL would have done something about this supposed Iron ore dirt ages ago?

The shaw stock brokers where they struggled to get any takers was only a year or so ago wasnt it?

And when i mean holding notice i dont mean directors.....

With huge volumes and all the posters noises about "is it RIO or FMG buying up" is nonsense....becasue if it was a major we would have seen a "becoming a substantial holder' notice???  

And why would any major or any investor from China bother with them until any drilling or resource has been proven .....

I will leave it at that for now and i will come back soon to discuss Flinders diamonds ,iron ore limited ,lol.


----------



## agro (29 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

regarding the announcement i am tipping they are going to propose their suggestion of splitting the company into two subsidaries:

Flinders Iron and Flinders Diamonds.


I am only basing this on the radio announcement they presented at their AGM last year, otherwise it would be some MoU with Fortescue re: the railway line


----------



## Prospector (29 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

FDL said the Halt was because of capital raising, and nothing to do with any split or sharing of Railway line.  I just wish, dream, that FDL split into the diamonds/iron ore and then FMG takeover the Iron ore project in full


----------



## prawn_86 (29 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



Prospector said:


> I just wish, dream, that FDL split into the diamonds/iron ore and then FMG takeover the Iron ore project in full




I have said it before, but i'll re-state my opinion.

FMG would not bother to buy out a relatively small tenemant like this, at least until a resource has been defined. FMG has many other things on its mind and already has huge reserves, so its not exactly looking for anything at the moment.


----------



## Prospector (29 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



prawn_86 said:


> FMG would not bother to buy out a relatively small tenemant like this, at least until a resource has been defined. FMG has many other things on its mind and already has huge reserves, so its not exactly looking for anything at the moment.




I did say wish and dream :  

To me it makes sense, once deposits can be defined, so that FMG doesn't have this chink within the boundary that belongs to another entity.  

And maybe they just might be looking for something else


----------



## trtkjd1 (29 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Just because a stock is next door to a company with a lot of iron ore doesn't mean it has got lots. I live in the pilbra do a spot of prospecting in this country, and while I could pick up a bit of iron ore almost anywhere up here I believe like others on this thread they are clutching at straws.


----------



## scuffler (29 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

trtkjd1....well said mate.

This is what i have been trying to put across to the masses on h.c and got into hot water for it.

  I dont have a problem with where FDL's dirt is..for sure its promising but thats all it is at this stage.
Dont forget the share price has gone from 1 cents to 13 cents based on "ifs".

  I dont have a problem with people making money on this stock but many things dont add up.

On h.c there are so many new members ramping the hell out of it and some have no clues saying the cap raising is to build a mine....i mean come on a mine!!! They need to find a resource first,lol.

  It has a feeling of hot air imo.I hope i am wrong and i will be the first to admit it if this is the case.

H.C has let me down imo. I have been a loyal member for a good few years.I got so up tight about it i came back as (independent) to keep on posting about FDL  which i have never done before now.

   For what its worth i intend to stay on the staright and narrow on ASF and i hope we can have decent posts for and against whats happening.

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## agro (29 February 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



Prospector said:


> FDL said the Halt was because of capital raising, and nothing to do with any split or sharing of Railway line.  I just wish, dream, that FDL split into the diamonds/iron ore and then FMG takeover the Iron ore project in full




what prawn_86 said

give it a few years for the dust to settle and you find FMG takes over all the junior iron ores surrounding its proximity


----------



## scuffler (3 March 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

hhhmmm 10 cent placement to Bell potter and CO.
Thats 1,084,000,000 shares knocking about now.

I tell you why I am not a fan of FDL is that when a company tells the world and make announcements to the market what next door have, I sniff something bad.

OK so what that RIO and FMG are in the area.........

The pr people in charge of FDL are trying to do everything possible to boost its profile.
I wouldnt mind if they actually found something to promote!!!!

Heading back to 10 cents and I wouldnt be surprised to see it dip under 10 to scupper the cozy arrangement made behind closed doors.

Laters.


----------



## scuffler (3 March 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

oh and one last thing.

If i was spending my hard earned money i would pick many other iron ore plays that HAVE a resource already.

 At this stage FDL have ntg......market cap for ntg is far too high!!


----------



## Fed23 (3 March 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Im confused about this announcement.

Who gets to purchase shares at 10cents? or have they already been purchased?

Im a holder, so do I get a chance to snap up shares at 10c?


----------



## Touch of Gold (3 March 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Announced today, $11m already raised through professional investors, $3.61M to be raised through SPP @ 10 cents (Max 20,000 per ShareHolder). Scuffler, you were right on the ticker, and Fed23 you get the chance to buy your 10c shares....


----------



## Fed23 (3 March 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

I thought in the audio interview thats up on the ASX the CEO said they had the money already?

Not happy with this announcement, I sold out, waiting for it to dip down on the release of all these new shares.


----------



## scuffler (4 March 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

my  worth.


  How many of the mass expect FDL to stay above 10 cents??

I would expect a large amount.

So I bet that this will go well under 10 cents...infact I think it will go to around 8 or so.

My thinking is that if there are any big players wanting a larger slice then as usual the big shake down will happen.

There are months ahead without any other good news coming this way.So expect it and imo it will come.
You have been warned, a placement these days doesnt mean the bottom of a stock...far from it if you check other stocks out.

Look at VRE for example. 40 cents and that went  kaput!


----------



## spidermonkey084 (5 March 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Oh well I sold my lot in hope it will drop right down then I will jump back in but I am of the opinion that there is no good news coming up for a while.... ha knowing my luck they will actually find diamonds haha.


----------



## michael_selway (5 March 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



scuffler said:


> my  worth.
> 
> 
> How many of the mass expect FDL to stay above 10 cents??
> ...




Hm, yeah not sure if it will hold

*Date: 14/2/2008 
Author: Julie-Anne Sprague 
Source: The Australian Financial Review --- Page: 25 
 The share price of Flinders Diamonds has benefited from some developments inWestern Australia's Hamersley Ranges in recent months. Flinders owns aparcel of mining tenements in a region close to tenements held by Rio Tinto andFortescue Metals. In November 2007, Flinders shares rose to $A0.15 after thegroup announced it would target 325 million to 390 million tonnes of iron ore atits Hamersley tenement. The proximity of the tenement to that held by Rio alsohad a beneficial impact on Flinders' share price in the week ended 8February 2008, when Rio revealed an 875 million tonne resource at itsCaliwingina deposit. The group intends to change its name to Flinders Mineslater in 2008 *


----------



## scuffler (6 March 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Telling you its all smoke and mirrors imo.

How many more times do I have to go over it.

FDL knew about this ground for ages.
Ask yourself why now to play the iron ore card?

I will tell you why...they were running out of cash due to chasing invisible diamonds.....plus Iron ore is talk of the town at the mom.

Do you not think FMG or RIO would have made a play already for FDL's ground?
They both must have known whats in the area???

FDL wont have any results for months and months.
Traders are all over FDL at the mom and this is the reason for a sub 10 drop,imo.

Traders are the ones who ramped it up to 15 cents...they are now the ones pushing it back down. So many people will do their cash.

goodbye.


----------



## Touch of Gold (6 March 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



scuffler said:


> Telling you its all smoke and mirrors imo.
> 
> How many more times do I have to go over it.
> 
> ...





Hey Scuffler, generally I agree with you and your arguments are spot on but on this occaision I agree 
to disagree.
Your way out of line here. I'm not geologist but the chances of a big find is > 50%. 
I find it hard to believe your saying it's all smoke, You don't know nor does anyone else at this stage how big is the deposit. Come on, give the directors the benefit of the doubt, and was it not FMG that estimated the initial deposit...
My gut feeling is that they will find a deposit, even bigger than estimated and by then, FMG would have been selling and cashed up with 6 mths of sales. But between now and then I would expect it to hover around 8-14 cents for 
7-8 months.....
Sell em now if you want, just don't forget to get back in before 6 mths...


----------



## scuffler (10 March 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

"Come on, give the directors the benefit of the doubt"

why??

They weren't very good at finding any diamonds.They looked for diamonds and dug trenches on this iron ore dirt but didnt suspect anything???

Great Geos...lol

Once under 10 the flood gates will open.
The newbies will panic because they think 10 cents is bottom....well it aint!

Until such results OR such people join the share register i aint touching FDL ....and not in this market!!!

cheers.


----------



## scuffler (11 March 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

well its at 9.5 cents.
Overall market and the time in which Flinders will need to get organised for drills(lol)....plus the old stop losses being hit on i see it getting alot lower.

How many months of drilling? how many month until results come thru??

donkeys years.....


----------



## scuffler (11 March 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

got this off a guy who is thinking the same as me.
IMO h.c should apologise to me for trying to help newbies.(mods-i hope this ok,i feel that this post is relevant):karaoke:


reedygekko
Post #: 2641584
In Reply to msg: #2641513
IP: 202.72.xxx.xxx
Sentiment: None
Disclosure: No Stock Held
Views: 256


To view the full post without scrolling please use the single post view

savadamoney,

im i just stating the obvious.

everyone on here keeps saying that FMG wants the tenament from FDL, well if they dont have any cash how are they going to acqire it? script for script?

in this market CASH IS KING!!! FMG will try and use their over priced script to get hold of other assets, just you wait and see.

Bell Potter did a ramp job on everyone to get the capital at $0.10 and you my friend as just one of the many that they have fleeced. you help keep the price up with all your buy comments while they are flogging their $0.10 into the market.

capital markets 101, screw the retail guys.

the worst part about is them using $4m for more diamond exploration, 3 months ago this company wasnt even worth $1m and all they had done was blow shareholders cash looking for diamonds over how many years?

keep buying crap shares and getting sucked in to all the hype for all i care, just dont tell me that i am sour i missed the boat. i traded FDL the day they spiked and have been watching the masses get sucked in to more and more of this is the next FMG crap.

the last time i checked they only had conceptual ideas of the ore reserves.

good luck, i hope you dont blowayourmoney!!!!
:horse:


----------



## sos (11 March 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Thanks for all the posts, I am newbie and bought into FDL before the cap raising annoucement.

Any thoughts pls should I hold, top up or sell.

I am happy to cut my losses - now down 25%


----------



## Touch of Gold (11 March 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

A message for Scuffs

" The whole market is down today."

Considering it being a spec, it held it's ground in comparison to other specs


----------



## Touch of Gold (11 March 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Down today, up tomorrow...

Thats the market, go with your gut feelings
I'm not selling nor buying until I get a better direction...


----------



## scuffler (12 March 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



Touch of Gold said:


> Down today, up tomorrow...
> 
> Thats the market, go with your gut feelings
> I'm not selling nor buying until I get a better direction...




FAIR ENOUGH.
i just posted to someone on the PM that today we would see 10.5 cents only for it to be sold into again.

  I only post as i have had dealing with FDL before.
I mean for FDL to use some of the money raised for Diamond exploration says it all imo.
They were running out of funds.....they struggled to raise cash before in the past......they played the iron ore card to get extra cash.
They played it well.

All i say is tread careful and before you pile in big time check out the top 20.

cu.:bonk::bonk::bonk:


----------



## Touch of Gold (12 March 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Firstly, the FDL team are diamond explorers. Secondly, They probably new they were sitting on Iron Ore but recently prices have gone through the roof. China and Indias demand are not expected to slow down for at least 10 years. Look at the logic, Define the FE size then sell it. The position couldn't be better being close to new infrastucture, rail and a huge Port. FMG may not have the funds now but starts exporting within 2 months. Then again nor would any other organisation purchase a block of land without knowing it's potential. Consider the timing, FMG cashed up towards the end of the year, FDL submits an update to ASX with proven 400-500MT of FE. 
>> and Sells at a premium. ::walker::walker::
Once the sale is complete, FDL will get back to what it does best (or worst), looking for Diamonds.


----------



## prawn_86 (12 March 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



Touch of Gold said:


> , FDL submits an update to ASX with proven 400-500MT of FE.




To sure up a JORC of that much will take at least a year, but more likely 18 - 24 months.

By the end of the year i would be suprised if they had 50mt JORCed.

Its not a fast process


----------



## spidermonkey084 (13 March 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Haha I see the .10 cents is now available to the little share holders but why would you when you can grab them for .098 cents I think i know where they can stick there .10 cents a share offer.


----------



## scuffler (17 March 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



spidermonkey084 said:


> Haha I see the .10 cents is now available to the little share holders but why would you when you can grab them for .098 cents I think i know where they can stick there .10 cents a share offer.




well i warned the masses on H.C not to get carried away.
Should get these at about 5-6 cents imo.
Fear and the time to wait for any results(lmao) will dent this one.

By the way anyone still stu-pid enough to use h.c if u look at the thread dunno777 posts on FDL. He joined on the 4/1/08...and 99% of his posts are about this one.

  I counted about 10 NEW posters ramping the hell out of it.This was my aguement which got me banned. I think it was quite harsh becauise all i was trying to do is warn the newbies to the boards.

  Pump and dump...........wonder how many will get burnt.:angry::angry::burn::burn:


----------



## treefrog (17 March 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



Touch of Gold said:


> Down today, up tomorrow...
> 
> Thats the market, go with your gut feelings
> I'm not selling nor buying until I get a better direction...




Jeez - hard to convince goldie - you want more certainty than last few months for "the dirrection is down"???


----------



## scuffler (27 March 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

nice run up to 10.5 today.

Wonder who that could be..???

Bell potters by any chance,lol.

Pump it up to d...p it......

It will be their play thing now for months until they have had cash out of it.


Have fun trading it. Sell at 11-12 and buy back under 10......sell at 11-12....buy back under 10.....

nice if u have the cash to do this....:rocketwho:rocketwho


----------



## scuffler (29 March 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



scuffler said:


> nice run up to 10.5 today.
> 
> Wonder who that could be..???
> 
> ...




well i never.A post by dunno777 member since jan 08(lmao) on h.c...seems they are getting desperate.
  I know for a FACT that brokers use chat sites for their own ends. Should brokers be able to use sites?? i dont think so...but thats just me.
This is what he dug up to post AGAIN.GETTING A TOUCH BORING NOW IMO.




The times of under 10c maybe gone soon, very soon !!
Gauging by some posts, including the following, since the the 0.01 - 0.089c gain in November.

"Quote"

20/2/08

'Warnie"


"I am using this price range below as my kind of guide as to where the SP may go over the next 10 months.....And trying to be conservative as well as honest in my views......

here goes....

8-9c more days than not until late Jan/early Feb
9c-10c a coupla days between January and early Feb
10c-13c between early feb and mid march
13c-16c between late march and Mid May
16c-19c between mid may and August
19c-24c between august and October
24c-??c October onwards


Mines Dept work program....Jan
Aboriginal heritage surverys....Jan/Feb
Resource target Definition.....Feb/March
Infastructure setup.......March/April/May

Drlling phases.....
Phase 1- resource outline....May/June
Phase 2...........July/August
Phase 3.......September October

Resource estimate.....October/November

And im sure a coupla surprises along the way."

"Unquote"


Sorry to keep quoting you Warnie, but it makes the most sense as far as I can see !!


----------



## Prospector (29 March 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Scuffler I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about - could you interpret please because all you are doing is quoting someone else  and it just doesnt read well at all


----------



## mr_fred (29 March 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Scuffler,

It is illegal for brokers or any staff for that matter of brokering houses to use chat sites, I quit some times ago, but I was a broker for 3 years, and when I started out (before I new this) my hotcopper account was banned, and I was given a warning(didn't even post on it)

All stockbroking firms have inhouse compliance that monitors these sort of things (track IP's etc). Most broking firms don't even allow staff to look at chat sites, and it is absolutely banned in anyway shape or form to post or be a party to posting (not to say they don't but if they get caught, well have you ever seen what ASX fines can be like for breach of compliance?)

Anyways back to the real issue. 

FDL did recently place shares to bells @ 10cents, and now we have a share purchase plan closing on the 11th of April at the same price of 10cents potentially bringing in $3.61 mill. Realistically for people to take up the share purchase plan (given the hassle, and opportunity cost), FDL will need to be 12centsish. Now taking into consideration mail delay for these applications, you can rest assured that these "pushers" that we saw this week will act this coming week to get it up there. 

So @ 9.8 - 10cents options 3.2 centsish you are looking at 15% on the fully paid, and at least 30% on the options or so return in a week(options would be at least 4cents if the fully paid were 11.5cents), which in my book isn't too bad of a return if you play it smart.


----------



## Markcoinoz (5 April 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

mr_fred,

You make some valid points.

Understanding the Timeline is an important key to the price action that FDL should be expecting.

The next couple of months should be about infrastructure set-up leading to the 1st Phase drilling.

I sold my options the moment i knew of capital raising.
Some argued that the price would go up.

However, given this market as well as it being a small speculative stock, i felt it was the right choice.  I have only just re-entered buying some more at .027.
It could still go lower depending on how long the C/R is dragged out.

May and June is when i think alot more punters will be looking at re-entering
leading upto the first drilling.  Therefore, if thats the case getting set now may not be a bad thing.

Overall, i question whether it is fair value compared to one or two others in a similar position that are far more advanced.  Therefore, imo it all comes down to the M/C for the quantity and grade they are expecting.

Scuffler,

Greedygekko has been posting against FDL for months.
I am not saying he is right or wrong.
However, i would not use his post as being a balanced view.

Secondly, if you read the annual report and a couple of old Quarterlys you will notice they mentioned the problems they had with the drilling for diamonds in that tenement E47/882 due to the amount of near surface I/O.
IMO, they knew very well that they may have a sizable resource.

IMO, they were waiting for an opportunity to release something substantial to the market.  FMG was that opportunity.  The GEO had already given them a report based on FMG's data.  Conceptual by nature?  That is correct.  However you may look at it, I/O flowing from FMG E47/1306 and the Serenity deposit E47/1372 does not stop at the fence line.

Yes, i agree not to carried away with it.

Cheers markcoinoz


----------



## Touch of Gold (9 April 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

FMG has started its first railway tranfer. 

Today I questioned my INS.... What's so good about FMG Iron???
Apparently, it's the quality...The best in OZ
Why do you think banks are happy to throw $Bs at it..
BHP and Rio can't supply the quality.

Remember when FMG traded for less than $2/share
Then it climbed to around $65, then split 10 for 1
GEESSSee, that is easy money..

We do know that FDL has it, How much, time will tell....
I'm not saying it will do the same, but you'd be a fool to think it's going down to the level of scuffs testament.
Sure it come down from it's high of 1.7, but if you are a frequent trader, check your other stocks and compare your spec's, I bet the others are worst off..

Scuffy and treeboy don't know the full story and it's like 

Hey we all can't be winners.....


----------



## JTLP (9 April 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

LOL...

My problem with FDL is this...

#1...massive dilution with nothing to show
#2...lets assume that they have the Iron Ore and it's at a very marketable quality...how quickly do you think they could do a JORC, feasibility studies and all that jazz...and start to ship and sell? Do you not think that the demand for IO may have cooled; or the price per ton?

They are my major concerns and hence my steering over thatta way (clear)


----------



## Prospector (10 April 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

And my thinking is that maybe FMG will take a look at their neighbours (FDL) and say well, there is 'iron ore in them thar hills!  I agree, it is actually a big punt, but isn't that what mining has always been about?:


----------



## JTLP (10 April 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Haha i like i like prospector...

The reason that I think FMG won't buy out FDL is pretty simple. They already have a S@#! load of ore atm (is it in the billion?)...and plan to ship what at its peak 55MTPA or something like that?

Whats the point in adding more ore if you cant move it anyway?

***I may be totally off so please correct me about in ground ore and amounts being shipped***


----------



## Touch of Gold (10 April 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

It's not about the quantity, it's the quality....

If FMG doesn't pick it up, one of the other big miners will if they want to sell the same quality (apparently the best in the world)


----------



## prawn_86 (10 April 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



Touch of Gold said:


> It's not about the quantity, it's the quality....
> 
> If FMG doesn't pick it up, one of the other big miners will if they want to sell the same quality (apparently the best in the world)




How can they know what quality the ore is when they havnt even carried out any drilling?

And dont say rock chip samples, because that isnt what is actually under the ground...

Still more hype than facts surrounding this one imo.


----------



## Prospector (10 April 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



prawn_86 said:


> Still more hype than facts surrounding this one imo.




The thing is prawn, as long as I set my limits, I have made the most money in shares from companies where there is some hype, but also the potential to be a winner.  PDN, BTA, FMG, FDL have been some sweet little earners for me and all have had the hype - and as a result, a lot of detractors!


----------



## prawn_86 (10 April 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



Prospector said:


> The thing is prawn, as long as I set my limits, I have made the most money in shares from companies where there is some hype, but also the potential to be a winner.  PDN, BTA, FMG, FDL have been some sweet little earners for me and all have had the hype - and as a result, a lot of detractors!




I have nothing against investing in spec stocks, as long as those who do so (myself included) know that they are speculative.

Comments like "they have the best ore in the world" or "they have a huge resource" (when it is only a target) are just misleading and innappropriate. Especially when a drill has not even hit the ground yet.

By all means, invest in what you think will make profits, but do not do so on false motives/statements/hype.


----------



## Touch of Gold (10 April 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



prawn_86 said:


> I have nothing against investing in spec stocks, as long as those who do so (myself included) know that they are speculative.
> 
> Comments like "they have the best ore in the world" or "they have a huge resource" (when it is only a target) are just misleading and innappropriate. Especially when a drill has not even hit the ground yet.
> 
> By all means, invest in what you think will make profits, but do not do so on false motives/statements/hype.




One thing is that I don't want to misslead anyone
FMG can only scout up to their claim and it was FMG who said the ore extends well into into FDLs. 
How far and how much ??? I don't know nor does anyone else...
But Gees,,, I'm willing to throw money at it......I'm not asking anyone else to do same..

Another point is (and I say what I hear) that FMG's ore is the best in the world...Thats why the Chinese and Indians are lining up, and it is more like 100-140Mt PA will be shipped.
It doesn't take a NASA scientist to see that the banks are throwing money at FMG with no limits. Were talking about meggar bucks, if they thought it had no legs it would not be the monster that it is today. . And behold, guess who's the richest man in Australia......12 years ago, he was Joe average...

And I say again, No one knows how much, but I can tell you as soon as they start digging (around June), the initial results will be positive, thats all it take to sell them and make the Bucks..........:bonk::bonk:


----------



## prawn_86 (10 April 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

ToG,

1. How do you know their ore is the best in the world?

Saying someone told you just doesnt cut it. I get told a lot of things that are not true, if you get my jist 

2. How do you know the intial results will be positive?

Again just because they are near other IO tenemants does not mean positive results. There are other companies with stories similar to this, but disappointing results.


----------



## Real1ty (10 April 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Me thinks someone has been doing too much reading on HC 

In defense of TOG, if i remember correctly FDL did some initial drilling for diamonds on that tenement but it was a waste of time as the ore clogged up the bit.

Maybe, and it's a big maybe, they had it tested for FE %?

This stock is just an educated gamble.

They are next door, they will have some ore as the diamond drilling they attempted showed, but how much is the thing.


----------



## CATAPILLAR (10 April 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Playing devils advocate here. If FDL have the ore, they think they have, wouldn't FMG have bought out Flinders by now? Or are we all hoping that Flinders do their testing, find large volumes and FMG want to buy them out and we all die rich. 
Mmmm some slap me I'm dreamin
CATAPILLAR
_I do hold shares in FDL_


----------



## Markcoinoz (11 April 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Catapillar,

Why would FMG buy out FDL now without a JORC or even more to the point, FDL has not even commenced drilling?  On top of that, FMG has plenty to chew on already.  I am not saying it won't eventually happen.  

However, its a bit premature when you consider surrounding companies with already proven grades.  If anything i would expect some form of JV down the track.  Not a T/O.  FMG is not interested in moving into the Diamonds sector.

Touch of Gold,

In the I/O industry Grade is "King".  Quantity is secondary.
FMG's grade is average.  They need higher grade ore to blend their lower grade stuff.

There are others which host Brockman and Marra Mamba.
DSO will get the best price without the blending.

Therefore, there are already a few companies around which do have highgrade ore.  If anything they are the real T/O targets.

I do hold FDLOA as i still see there is plenty of potential.

Cheers markcoinoz


----------



## Miner (12 April 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



Markcoinoz said:


> Catapillar,
> 
> Why would FMG buy out FDL now without a JORC or even more to the point, FDL has not even commenced drilling?  On top of that, FMG has plenty to chew on already.  I am not saying it won't eventually happen.
> 
> ...




Hi Markcoinoz

Could you please advise what is your concept of higher and lower grade of iron ore when you say FMG iron ore grade is average ?

I would be curious to learn

Regards


----------



## meganut (12 April 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Miner,

Less than 63% Fe = Ok
63% to 67% = good
67% and above = excellent
Above 70%, well you can damn near weld that stuff!

The Chinese like Lump ore (32mm down to 6mm) but if they were only able to purchase just lump then the miners would get stuck with millions and millions of tonnes of fines (less than 6mm) so as a condition of sale the Chinese have to buy a certain amount of fines so the companies don't get stuck with it.

Now most of the impurities (Silica & Alumina) are contained in the Fines and the Chinese can cope with impurities but they have to make changes to the Electric Arc Furnaces which can be costly and time consuming so that is why most IO producers now wash their Fines to remove the Silica and Alumina at the request of the Chinese mind you, as constantly fluctuating levels of impurities is what they are trying to avoid.

Then there is hematite ore (higher in Fe) and Magnatite (lower in Fe) but Hematite has more Alumina and Magnatite usually has more Silica. Then there are diffent types such as Marra Mamba and Brockman ores which is related to the formations.

Cheers


----------



## Miner (12 April 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



meganut said:


> Miner,
> 
> Less than 63% Fe = Ok
> 63% to 67% = good
> ...




Good point Meganut and thanks.
I do agree with silica and alumina explanation. Some times back I have posted few information on FMG thread.
I do not think BHPB or Rio has ore quality higher than 67%. By global iron ore industry standard to my opinion FMG ore in CID (Channel Iron Deposit) from Cloud break is of excellent value. But they have some average grade coming from FLying Fox and CHichester. 
If I accept the definition of OK category ore then there are large number of iron ore producers will be producing low or poor category.
Any iron ore under haematite category if producing FE more than 65% I would call them very good to excellent. In my experience in iron ore and steel I have not seen any iron ore with more than 69% Fe. Yes, Magnetite is less welcomed. 
I also not aware if electric arc furnaces take iron ore as input. I thought they either use scrap, pig or liquid iron. But I could be wrong .

Once again thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Markcoinoz (13 April 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Hi Miner,

I think Meganut has answered your question far better than what i could have.

Am no expert by any means.

My mention of FMG as average grade was more to do with answering Caterpillar's 
"Devil's Advocacy" role.  My point being, there is a lot to happen with FDL before FMG would be interested imo.  There are a couple of other companies that i think FMG may look at before FDL.

If FDL's tenement proves to have good grade with low silica and alumina impurities, then it will be worth alot more.  Interesting to note.  When BRM made its announcement regarding the 1bln tnnes, the market went berserk.

However, the underlying question still remained.  The quantity was great.
But, what are they going to do about the high grade of Silica & Alumina?
That as you rightly pointed out is where the cost comes into it.  BRM are looking at 550+ Mln Tns 57.5% - 59% Fe.

Look, i would love to see FDL with excellent grades.
That is why i am patiently waiting to see what unfolds once drilling has been completed.  I am sure it will be hyped upto the ceiling.  A good reason to keep an eye on the growing M/C at the same time.  

Thats also why i bought back into them only recently.

Someone also mentioned that FDL's tenement is at the highest point of the Hammersley Ranges which could host a higher grade.  I am no Geo, so i am only mentioning it. Not sure if it is even relevant.

Its going to be an interesting 6 months.

Cheers markcoinoz


----------



## tulasi74 (24 April 2008)

*FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

This stock was recommended to me by a friend.  I have looked at some information on the stock but not sure what to do.  Does anyone know anything about this stock?


----------



## Touch of Gold (7 May 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

RIO lost it's appeal to overturn FMG access to it's rail network in the immediate areas....This has got to be a huge gain for FDL as now both RIO and FMG will try and gain control as soon as the initial digging results appear on the table.... Sure they both have huge deposits but these companies look well into the future 20-30 Plus years. They know if they buy it now it's like money in the bank,,,,, earning interest...Also, I'm thinking RIO may try and use FDL's deposit to tie up the rail system and try and slow FMG supplies....
I don't think FDLs name change identifying 2 individual divisions was exactly planned as the Directors are telling us, could it have been done so as it can easily sell it's Iron Ore deposit separately and keep it's beloved (loss making) diamond mining afloat.


----------



## Prospector (7 May 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

FDL is tagging along FMG's news overnight that it is loading its first shipment on Iron Ore, meaning that it has met its timeline, something that has always concerned the market.


----------



## adamim1 (23 May 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

I haven't been watching FDL for very long. But so many buyers today. There is like an average of 30 buys at each price from 10c to 20c


----------



## Prospector (23 May 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

I was flying to Hong Kong yesterday but presumed I would have lost a lot of $$ because of the DJIA losing 200 points on Wednesday.  Logged in just now and I am way up - FDL the winner!  Would love to know what is happening but presuming it is the FMG tag along too?


----------



## Sean K (23 May 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



Prospector said:


> I was flying to Hong Kong yesterday but presumed I would have lost a lot of $$ because of the DJIA losing 200 points on Wednesday.  Logged in just now and I am way up - FDL the winner!  Would love to know what is happening but presuming it is the FMG tag along too?



Awesome break up P, looks sure to gap up this am. (without having a clue what it's about. ) Nice opportunity to take some profits and buy some bling perhaps!


----------



## Prospector (23 May 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



kennas said:


> Awesome break up P, looks sure to gap up this am. (without having a clue what it's about. ) Nice opportunity to take some profits and buy some bling perhaps!




Where else but Hong Kong to do it! :  Lucky Mr P is on a plane too (will get here tonight at midnight) so he will be too late to stop me


----------



## Touch of Gold (23 May 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Take the profits, not me I'm looking to buy more.
Initial results are out, average 59.6% FE with low contaminates. compared to FMG @ 56%, I'm just loving it.....:bonk::bonk::kiffer::kiffer:

Expected more good news within 2 months.
Geeeeze, what happen to the doomsters, haven't heard from them for a while.
Sorry,,, I just had to say something after I got blasted 3 months ago,,,,,


----------



## hsv2001 (27 May 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

alot of interest today, over 91m traded, does anyone know any reason for the major interest? Share price up over 20%, there was an ann however this was only to advise of a name change from Flinders Diamonds to Flinders Mining.

Thanks for any input

Marc


----------



## trendster (27 May 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

FDL cracked 20 cents today. 100% for all those who were involved in the placement back in April.

Not sure if the rise is due to the rumour that the aerial survey contains high grade iron ore. or maybe piggy backing off the MMX and MIS merger deal.


----------



## prawn_86 (27 May 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Have to admit i am totally stunned.

Whats their MC now? Over $200 mill i think 

Thats above stocks which are already profitable and producing. Just shows that sentiment is more important than actual results, profits, cash flow, anything really...


----------



## hsv2001 (27 May 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

yeh i'm happy with their current structure, etc. when can we expect a update on their operations? unless todays actions were insiders getting in on fms before they release the ann.


----------



## SevenFX (28 May 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Quiet Day for FDL in terms of sp I Guess.

Looks like she's treading water, despite reasonable volumes of 31m from yesterday big volumes.

Interesting to see if a retrace is mild or wild, but imo can't see it wild.

SevenFX


----------



## Broadside (28 May 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



prawn_86 said:


> Have to admit i am totally stunned.
> 
> Whats their MC now? Over $200 mill i think
> 
> Thats above stocks which are already profitable and producing. Just shows that sentiment is more important than actual results, profits, cash flow, anything really...





they have a higher market cap than UMC which just announced further stunning drill results.  But hey we don't have rock chips to back that up, just a high grade 100m tonne resource (well, almost).


----------



## agro (28 May 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

does anyone know where i can find the results for the annual stock market competition?

i was the one who entered FDL so would be interesting to know


----------



## SevenFX (29 May 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Looks like FDL in suspension atm. any clues

More Good News maybe.????? as can't be bad news or speeding ticket.

SevenFX


----------



## chrissyoscar (29 May 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



SevenFX said:


> Looks like FDL in suspension atm. any clues
> 
> More Good News maybe.????? as can't be bad news or speeding ticket.
> 
> SevenFX




No trading halt just the change of name and code must of taken effect today.
Flinders Diamonds is now trading under Flinders Mines and the new code is FMS and FMSOA for the options.
Looks like another good day as well.


----------



## hoppielimp (29 May 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*

Looks like the focus on Iron Ore has intesified, especially with Sundance taking off too.

Sundance, Don Lewis advising that inground DSO (60%+ Fe)is generally valued in Australia around A$10/mt and low grade inground Ore (39% Fe) is valued o/a usd 1-3 pmt).

With a Target of 333-380 mt (ASX Release 30th April) and with rocksamples averaging 59.6% Fe announced (23rd May), Flinders looks quite cheap...


----------



## Atma (29 May 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



hoppielimp said:


> Looks like the focus on Iron Ore has intesified, especially with Sundance taking off too.
> 
> Sundance, Don Lewis advising that inground DSO (60%+ Fe)is generally valued in Australia around A$10/mt and low grade inground Ore (39% Fe) is valued o/a usd 1-3 pmt).
> 
> With a Target of 333-380 mt (ASX Release 30th April) and with rocksamples averaging 59.6% Fe announced (23rd May), Flinders looks quite cheap...




yes has a good chance as it is near all the main pilbara players and has some nice ground. deposits abutt fortescue 1bT...


----------



## hsv2001 (30 May 2008)

*Re: FDL - Flinders Diamonds*



Atma said:


> yes has a good chance as it is near all the main pilbara players and has some nice ground. deposits abutt fortescue 1bT...




Hey what do you mean by this, are you talking about another company or is FMS got the potential for 1bT? How often does Flinders usually release updates to the market, I've been watching for a while and from these forums it seems like everyone believes a fairly positive ann is very close ?

Thanks
Marc


----------



## Atma (30 May 2008)

rio tinto to the north(1bT deposit)

FMG to the south(1bT deposit)

FDL potential target is 380mT, but it could have similar to the above.


----------



## SevenFX (2 June 2008)

Nice to see while most things are goin down 2day FMS is going up surely but steadily going UP.

UP 18% on on 34Mil Volume.

SevenFX


----------



## chrissyoscar (2 June 2008)

Got to be happy with the way Flinders is going at the moment.
I jumped on just over a week ago and have been topping up on the options which are trading at a discount.
Plan is to make money on options sell a % of them to pay for the excise on the rest.
If the news is good then this could fly.
I wish I spotted this when it was 1c.
I think there would have been a few smart punters that saw where Flinders was located (between Fortescue and BHP) and figured it's only a matter of time for Flinders to start looking for Iron Ore.
Lets hope this keeps flying and doesn't end in disaster.
Looks good so far.


----------



## Atma (2 June 2008)

this is a top performer. if you assess its first target(area E) alone their resource estimates might be conservative. its first target is an extension of an existing deposit(Solomon West CID) which has a JORC inferred of over 220mT. The area of their first deposit is almost same as this solomon deposit.

Looking at the area of the "CID", it could be as follows:

7000m strike length * 1000m width *2.8specific gravity * 12m average thickness = 235mT, apply a conservative factor of 80% = 190mT IMHO in their first target. They also have B,C,D & E to drill. . They could hold over 500mT of CID on their tenements. No other IO junior has this at the moment, the only ones that have this sort of potential are UMC and possibly FRS(250-300mT)


----------



## chrissyoscar (2 June 2008)

The market loves Flinders and so do I.
Looks like we could be in for good times.

Trading is a funny thing.
I started 2 mths ago with an investment loan of $50,000
I bought 4 banks, NAB, CBA, WBC, SGB
I also got TOL, QBE, CTX, and took a punt with AGO (AGO was a punt for me lol)

Today I have TOE, BLR, BMY, AGO, FMS, ADY.

Apart from AGO and possibly FMS the other's are all specie's

Funny how things change.


----------



## mas888moe (3 June 2008)

Hi everyone, Can anyone tell me how much do you have to pay if you buy FMSOA options to get shares? Is it 12cents? 

Thanks very much


----------



## chrissyoscar (3 June 2008)

you will need to pay 10c an option to convert them to shares.
They expire in late September this year.
At the moment they are trading at a discount to the full share price so if you intend to buy and hold go for options.


----------



## fallenangel22 (6 June 2008)

Announcement today re: drilling  - what that does to the price wait and see.  Directors change of interest just after. with me being a newbie and all Im a bit confused does that mean the drilling ann was just trying to give some stability to the market prior to the directors ann.


----------



## mapna (6 June 2008)

chrissyoscar said:


> you will need to pay 10c an option to convert them to shares.
> They expire in late September this year.
> At the moment they are trading at a discount to the full share price so if you intend to buy and hold go for options.





Can you explain more about the benefit of buying option than share??? I would like to buy some and keep until sept/2008.

Thanks


----------



## chrissyoscar (6 June 2008)

mapna said:


> Can you explain more about the benefit of buying option than share??? I would like to buy some and keep until sept/2008.
> 
> Thanks




They were trading at a discount which as of today is  no longer the case.
By discount I mean the options where trading at about .12 and the shares at .24 that's a .12 difference.
If you bought options at .12 and then added .10 to excise them it would cost you .22 while the shares where trading at .24 at the time options where .12.
Sounds confusing doesn't it.
Well today the options and full share gap has closed so the discount is no longer there.
It'll probably come back next week but if you're keen don't wait to long as any good news will see the price climb.
There are risks and as you can imagine any negative news could also see this stock drop rapidly.
Most think it'll be positive but there are a few posters who are negative.

Hope I've helped a little.


----------



## fallenangel22 (6 June 2008)

Thanks Cc  But can you tell me why would the directors sell their shares to buy less options than they had ordinary shares?


----------



## chrissyoscar (6 June 2008)

fallenangel22 said:


> Thanks Cc  But can you tell me why would the directors sell their shares to buy less options than they had ordinary shares?




I might be wrong but I think one of them sold 5,900,000 shares and purchased
6,769,969 options.
This would have been done to aquire a bigger slice of the pie once excised and to give confidence to the market.
he wouldn't be buying options at .12 if he wasn't confident the share price would hold or increase before September.

Some of the guys on HC believe it's a sign of good things to come.
The more options that are bought and excised the more confidence the market gets.
For example I hold options which are going to cost me .10 the excise, well if Flinders find nothing or very little or if the quality is crap the share price will tumble.
Now if it tumbles chances are it'll go below .10 and if that happens nobody would excise there options are they will become worthless.
The fact that directors and the investers are buying them and they are now being excised mean there is confidence that Flinders will find something of value.
No guarantees but confidence is building.


----------



## fallenangel22 (6 June 2008)

Thanks I get the picture now.  By the way I have also been told that fortescue have given permission to Flinders to use their railway when and if they go into production.


----------



## tulasi74 (6 June 2008)

chrissyoscar said:


> I might be wrong but I think one of them sold 5,900,000 shares and purchased
> 6,769,969 options.
> This would have been done to aquire a bigger slice of the pie once excised and to give confidence to the market.
> he wouldn't be buying options at .12 if he wasn't confident the share price would hold or increase before September.
> ...





Am surprised the sale of shares to acquire options is a positive sign.  If the entire amount received from the sale of shares was used to purchase options, then I would agree. With the figures quoted above, selling 5.9 millions shares would have surely enabled the director to buy more options than what was acquired.

Wouldn't the fact that not all the monies from the sale of shares was used to acquire options be a negative sign, i.e. the director is reducing his exposure to the company and not increasing it even though in quantity it might appear to have increased but in $$ terms it hasn't.  Could this not be a sign that result are not expected to live up to expectation and there is potential for share price to fall?

I don't know much about shares vs options but it just seems logical.  Please DYOR.  I have heard so many good things about this company and I hate to say anything negative.  Just questiing the logic behind the quote.


----------



## Atma (6 June 2008)

fallenangel22 said:


> Thanks I get the picture now.  By the way I have also been told that fortescue have given permission to Flinders to use their railway when and if they go into production.




yes but how much do you really think fmg will allow FMS to use the railway? Even if FMS finds 300mt, they may be only able to produce 5mT-10mT? The capacity of the rail will almost certainly be used up by FMG and their s/holders as well as a plethora of iron ore juniors that have proven deposits right now next to existing Cloud break line (FRS,UMC,AGO,BCI,BRM)

we don't know the iron ore price by then

FMS will not produce till atleast 2012. The rail line has not been built to there yet so what "railway" are you referring to. FMG doesn;'t have any money to build there yet. What will be the IO price by then? What if IO goes into oversupply? [Vale 400mT Rio tinto 320mT BHP 250mT FMG 120mt? african iron ore 75mT?]

paying $350m today for potential 5mT-10mT of production by 2012 is a bit too much i suspect considering the above risks (also it needs dilution)

All these questions i guess.


----------



## kerosam (7 June 2008)

personally, i think if FMS really discovers x amount of iron ore and produce y amount of iron ore... as a current minute shareholder, i would treat this coy as a potential take over target...


----------



## chrissyoscar (7 June 2008)

tulasi74 said:


> Am surprised the sale of shares to acquire options is a positive sign.  If the entire amount received from the sale of shares was used to purchase options, then I would agree. With the figures quoted above, selling 5.9 millions shares would have surely enabled the director to buy more options than what was acquired.
> 
> Wouldn't the fact that not all the monies from the sale of shares was used to acquire options be a negative sign, i.e. the director is reducing his exposure to the company and not increasing it even though in quantity it might appear to have increased but in $$ terms it hasn't.  Could this not be a sign that result are not expected to live up to expectation and there is potential for share price to fall?
> 
> I don't know much about shares vs options but it just seems logical.  Please DYOR.  I have heard so many good things about this company and I hate to say anything negative.  Just questiing the logic behind the quote.




Why is it negative, he sold 5,900,000 shares at a rough average of .23 total value about $1,357,000. He then bought 6,769,969 options at about .12 total costs about $812,396 with $676969 still needed to excise those options.
He'll have about $550,000 in the bank after the share sales but wouldn't you think he'll need that.
It's not always as black and white as it seems.
If he used all the money from the sale of shares to buy options he might not have enough money to excise them.
If he's so confident that the price would hold and go up you might ask yourself why not buy as much as you can then sell some just prior to due date to pay the rest. As a major share holder and director (I think he's a director) he can't just simply sell options as that wont be well received by the market.
It could show lack of confidence and effect the share price.
There's could be lot's of reasons why he did what he did but I would think the major one would be having to find the money to excise options which is why it played out like it did.
He still has more than what he had and given the market some confidence.

THIS is still a specie but I like the way things are going and support it continues to attract.


----------



## chrissyoscar (7 June 2008)

kerosam said:


> personally, i think if FMS really discovers x amount of iron ore and produce y amount of iron ore... as a current minute shareholder, i would treat this coy as a potential take over target...




I think there are a lot of people jumping in thinking that's possible.
It'll be nice if around Christmas Santa gave us all a present.


----------



## prawn_86 (7 June 2008)

I think the size market cap these guys have is totally ridiculous and way out of proportion.

> $250 mill for a target, when there are producers earning profits, from various other minerals, that are under $50 mill.

Or IO projects that will be in production by years end that are capped at under $50 mill also.

Once again just goes to show that sentiment is more important in markets these days than actual underlying value. The joys of anyone being able to jump on board due to the Internet i guess...


----------



## Touch of Gold (11 June 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> I think the size market cap these guys have is totally ridiculous and way out of proportion.
> 
> > $250 mill for a target, when there are producers earning profits, from various other minerals, that are under $50 mill.
> 
> ...




Don't go on production or earnings to estimate a companys worth..
FMG is an excellent example, it had a market cap of over $25B before it produced anything. Sure it spend Billions on infrastructure but thats a fraction of it's Market Cap. I don't want to compare the two as FMG may have 2 to 3 times the ore, but considering the the pre JORC extimates, $1-2B would not be out of the question.


----------



## fallenangel22 (11 June 2008)

down to 20c  Why would you sell now when drilling has commenced?

Maybe a bit of market manipulation or am i just paranoid.


----------



## prawn_86 (11 June 2008)

fallenangel22 said:


> down to 20c  Why would you sell now when drilling has commenced?




Perhaps people feel that the MC is not justified for what they have (or dont have).

Perhaps its just a healthy pull back.

Perhaps there is some profit taking to hedge against poor drilling results.

Really it could be anything, the market is a strange beast...


----------



## Broadside (11 June 2008)

fallenangel22 said:


> down to 20c  Why would you sell now when drilling has commenced?
> 
> Maybe a bit of market manipulation or am i just paranoid.




at the current market cap you'd want the early drill results to be good, unless you're a long termer...a lot of expectation built into that price given there has been no drilling.


----------



## BIG MAC (18 June 2008)

Hey there RAY _(Prawn 86), Given FMS has the cash for the drill it is at least a clean punt. What <50m play would you recommend going into DSO this year?

Any thoughts on GIR or IOH?

Look forward to hearing from you.

By the way I know it not sexy but for a sub 10mill play in Magnetite- Iron Road looks cheap and close to infrastructure with good management/ cornerstone investor

HEM today shows the market is still hot in Iron....Prices look solid until at least 2010

Later


----------



## BIG BWACULL (26 June 2008)

10 diamonds found:bananasmi

*HIGHLIGHTS*
Initial soil sampling has recovered 10 diamonds over four adjacent magnetic targets within the western part of the Nackara-2 helimag survey area.
These results are the most significant soil diamond results known to the Company in South Australia.
Much work,including verification of the results, is necessary before the true significance of the discovery is known.


----------



## alankew (26 June 2008)

Apparently they were looking for Iron Ore but they went through so many drill bits that they presumed it must be something harder than the drill bit.Only kidding before anyone gets too serious.Think a name change would be the order of the day-something like Flinder Diamonds has a nice ring to it(no pun intended)


----------



## BIG BWACULL (26 June 2008)

alankew said:


> Apparently they were looking for Iron Ore but they went through so many drill bits that they presumed it must be something harder than the drill bit.Only kidding before anyone gets too serious.Think a name change would be the order of the day-something like Flinder Diamonds has a nice ring to it(no pun intended)



Maybe the diamonds fell off the drill bit
Yes Flinders Diamonds did have a nice ring to it though.
 I liked the old name


----------



## kerosam (26 June 2008)

mmmm... with this sort of climate, i prefer they find iron ore than diamonds 

are they major in diamond exploration? there is something in today's West Australian about investors able to tax deduct exploring cost in resource companies... something along these lines.

i hold fms.


----------



## Blanco (30 June 2008)

10 diamonds? how good is that?
Did they dig for them?
New on the block.
.............................................................


----------



## SevenFX (30 June 2008)

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080630/pdf/319wt2wlpc092f.pdf

Trading Halt.... Will be back to Normal [Prior] to Wednesday 2nd July.

So what have they got and how will the market react...????

SevenFX


----------



## SophieSweet (30 June 2008)

Here's an article from last week, re the diamonds-

http://business.theage.com.au/sparkling-future-for-sa-diamond-hunter-20080626-2xk8.html

Here also is a cut and paste of a discussion with K. Wills, I forget where is sourced it, but it's worth a read-

Narration: Diamonds have been treasured as gemstones for over two and a half thousand years. Today the precious stones are as popular as ever.

They’re a billion-dollar industry, and the biggest diamond mine in the world is here in Australia.

670 million carats of diamonds have been recovered from the Argyle mine since it opened in 1983.

But the diamonds are running out. The open cut operation will soon have to move underground, and the flow of gems will fall to around half of current production.

Professor William Griffin: Australia and the world need a lot more diamonds. At the moment, in terms of gem diamonds, the gap between supply and demand is rising very rapidly all over the world. And so it’s not just Australia that is running out, it’s everybody.

Narration: To help satisfy the world’s taste for diamonds, mineral prospectors are on a quest to find a new source of the hidden gems.

Kevin Wills: They’re just about the hardest thing in mineral exploration to find. But hard as they are to find, they also are the most profitable to mine so hopefully those that eventually persevere and find diamonds will benefit out of it.

Dr Paul Willis: The hunt is on for Australia’s next big diamond deposit. But there’s a hell of a lot of Australia to explore. A new theory should help to narrow down that search.

Professor William Griffin: It all started out with trying to develop new technology that would help the diamond exploration industry to find more deposits. What we are really interested in, is the nature, and the composition and the structure of the deep earth.

Narration: Dr William Griffin and his team at Macquarie University are investigating how diamonds form 150km below the earth’s surface.

Professor William Griffin: The best samples that you get of the deep earth, are things that come up in volcanoes and the deepest volcanoes are the Kimberlites that carry diamonds.

Narration: Kimberlite volcanoes bring the diamonds from deep under ground, up to the surface.

Dr Craig O’Neill: We can’t mine two hundred kilometres down ourself unfortunately, so we have to let the Earth do all the hard work for us. So Kimberlites act as a diamond elevator, they pick the diamonds up from down in the basement where they’re formed, bring them up to the surface where we mine them today.

Professor William Griffin: They come up to the surface and along the way they have ripped off bits of rock from the walls of the conduit, and in those rocks there are diamonds.

Dr Paul Willis: And do the diamonds come up loose or are they in rock? How do they look when they get to the surface?

Professor William Griffin: Well if you find a kimberlite you can see fragments of the mantle and sitting over here you can actually see a nice little diamond.

Dr Paul Willis: So that’s actually a diamond?

Professor William Griffin: That is an ugly diamond. But for example, here is another piece of Kimberlite from the same pipe and you can see it has a very nice diamond sitting there in it. So then when we find this Kimberlite, we can mine it, crush it up, and take out the diamonds.

Dr Paul Willis: But diamonds aren’t found in every Kimberlite, is that the problem?

Professor William Griffin: No that’s the problem. Ninety per cent of Kimberlites contain either no diamonds or uneconomic amounts of them, so the trick is to find the ones that have come up through a zone of the mantel where the diamonds are formed in the first place and that’s where we’re making some strides is understanding that.

Narration: To identify where to look for diamonds, it helps to know how they’re formed. The history of a stone can be revealed using a process called laser ablation.

Professor William Griffin: When you zap the diamond with the laser, you’re analysing the fluids from which it grew and so we hope that by understanding the nature of those fluids we can find out where they came from, how they deposit the diamond and why they deposit the diamond in particular places.

Narration: While William’s team are looking intensively at diamonds and rocks, their colleague Craig has come up with a completely different approach.

Dr Craig O’Neill: We’ve set up a continent that is very, very similar in structure to what we think Australia would be…

Narration: Craig has developed computer models that show how the Earth might have evolved over billions of years.

Dr Craig O’Neill: Right in the centre of the Earth, heat coming out of the core, heats up the rock above it. And these rocks rise as really thin columns of material up through the Earth’s mantel and we call these plumes.

Narration: These simulations have a valuable spin-off… they predict the best places to look for diamonds.

Dr Craig O’Neill: Some parts of the continent are thick and you can see in those regions we tend to have diamonds, whereas some parts of the continent are quite thin and we have no diamonds in those regions. The best part to look is actually in this transition zone between the two where it goes from a thick part of a continent to a thin part of the continent.

Dr Paul Willis: And so this is the new prospector’s map for diamonds in Australia?

Dr Craig O’Neill: It could be if all things pan out. Now the places we are predicting should have good potential for further diamond mines occur right on this edge where it goes from being thick to being thin. When we plot up Australia’s actual diamond occurrences our predicted diamond zone and our observed diamond occurrences line up really, really well. So this really gives us some good ideas about where to look next.

Dr Paul Willis: Having a new theory is all well and good but you’re not going to find new diamonds unless you go out in the field and start looking for them. That’s exactly what they’ve been doing here in the Flinders Rangers.

Dr Kevin Wills: What we do is go in and collect stream samples and then if you find diamonds or indicator minerals we can trace them back to their source.

Narration: Kevin Wills wasn’t aware of the work being done at Macquarie University when he took out his exploration leases. His company has been prospecting both the old fashioned way, and using more sophisticated electro-magnetic techniques… And what they’ve found backs up Craig’s theory.

Dr Kevin Wills: Well Paul, this is exactly what we’ve been looking for this is the K7 Kimberlite.

Dr Paul Willis: So this is the kind of rock that has the diamonds in it?

Dr Kevin Wills: Yeah that’s right.

Dr Paul Willis: And, have you had any luck finding any diamonds in this yet?

Dr Kevin Wills: Yes just recently we found these diamonds.

Dr Paul Willis: Oh, look at those.

Narration: The results are promising, but they’re not good enough yet to start a mine.

Dr Kevin Wills: We’ve got to get at least probably ten times as many diamonds as we found in this particular sample. But it’s actually very difficult to find any Kimberlites. And in the past two years we’ve found seventy-five of them. Twenty-one of them have got diamonds in too so we’ve got plenty of things to follow up. So we believe that if we keep at it we could have a bit of luck and end up finding a new diamond mine.

Narration: The work they’re doing at Macquarie University takes a little bit of the luck out of the equation, by identifying up front, the areas that are worth exploring.

Dr Craig O’Neill: Diamond exploration costs a lot, in order to find one little Kimberlite pipe across a whole continent is a lot harder than even finding the needle in the haystack. To think well here we are, predicting wildly, and sure enough they have actually found something in exactly where we said people should be looking, so that’s a nice feeling.

Narration: And with more than half a billion dollars worth of Australian diamond exports on the line annually, the stakes are high.
Story Contacts

Dr Craig O’Neill
GEMOC
Division of Environmental and Life Sciences
Macquarie University NSW 2109

Professor William Griffin
GEMOC
Division of Environmental and Life Sciences
Macquarie University NSW 2109

Dr Kevin Wills
Flinders Diamonds
20 Boskenna Ave, Norwood, SA 5067

Joakim Opostolas
Delphi Diamonds
Level 8, Suite 10, Ashington Place
250 Pitt St, Sydney NSW 2000


----------



## mr_delta (30 June 2008)

kerosam said:


> mmmm... with this sort of climate, i prefer they find iron ore than diamonds
> 
> are they major in diamond exploration? there is something in today's West Australian about investors able to tax deduct exploring cost in resource companies... something along these lines.
> 
> i hold fms.




You know what I prefer...that they find diamonds in grades comparable to IO grades...that would be a whopper of a find....55% of 380 mt of diamonds....


----------



## Touch of Gold (2 July 2008)

No diamonds?????
What type of idiots would say there was without confirming.
Surely ASX will look into it...

And by the way, thanks to Sophie for the media release...


----------



## BULLFROG (7 July 2008)

Does any body on the ASF site have access to the stock report given by CITIGROUP on Flinders today.
Could be of some interest to those in the stock.

Lets hope for good drill results over the next month with updates as they progress.

Good fortunes to all those that hold


----------



## CoffeeKing (8 July 2008)

With an annoucement such as this they must have pretty high hopes of finding plenty, lets hope they do.
Being in that area near Tom Price seeing the ore from rio coming out, lets say it continues into the Flinders area we might be on a winner


----------



## joeyjoejoe (15 July 2008)

what the hell is with the price dive? can anybody explain it?? highs of 24.5 and 24 cents.. now 14 cents? my fingers are quite black although i bought in for 17 cents my profits are now gone


----------



## chrissyoscar (16 July 2008)

Just my thoughts but I think the high of 24c was investor hype but investors started dumping after the diamond farce.
People start to lose a little confidence so there is a sell of and to top it of the market goes into melt down.
Most of it is fear selling but as people keep saying the iron ore is still there and when FMS announces to the market good drilling results the price will move up.
If it's around 390mt as claimed it'll shoot up much higher that's for sure.
The question isn't do they have iron ore it's do they have 390mt of iron ore.
I have faith they do.


----------



## Touch of Gold (16 July 2008)

Chrissy, Your spot on, I could not have said it better
Only time will tell, My guess it will come in around 500Mt
Now before I get blasted and asked for more info, I'm not saying they have it...... Lets just leave at that....
Then the SP should kick with a little extra sugar and little extra cream....


----------



## chrissyoscar (16 July 2008)

Also let's not forget the new Cazaly tenement we just got.

Check out slide 12
Now tell me that doesn't look intresting

http://www.brr.com.au/event/47567


----------



## Stack (21 July 2008)

First post on Aussie stocks.

Let's hope this is the week that we hear about FMG's planned developement for solomon/serenity.The new railway spur at our doorstep might instill abit more confidence in some of our investor's.


----------



## Touch of Gold (22 July 2008)

Read between the lines of FMG and it's expansion plans in acquirying current leases within the next 12 months. FMS (mining div) looks to be the best target to fit in it's current rail system.......


----------



## Prospector (25 July 2008)

FMS totally saved the portfolio from going into red today!  My portfolio is actually worth a few thousand more tonight than it was yesterday!  Noice!  And they dont even have diamonds!:


----------



## joeyjoejoe (26 July 2008)

bailed out at 14 cents.. now 19.5 cents ONE week later *@^@*@#$$ my timing could not be worse.. and to think i sold all my FMS shares and used the capital to buy FMG at 8.90.......

things going from bad to worse...


----------



## Spaghetti (29 July 2008)

What is driving this stock? I cannot find they have a drill result? Looks more like mining spec seen in overheated bull market days. Any explanation?


----------



## Broadside (29 July 2008)

Spaghetti said:


> What is driving this stock? I cannot find they have a drill result? Looks more like mining spec seen in overheated bull market days. Any explanation?




they have a huge conceptual target so it has potential but I think it's ahead of itself especially when compared to other IO juniors who have already proved up large high grade tonnages.  So far we have an 8m intersection 50m down and no grade or impurities for it.  Don't hold but watch with interest if it can deliver.  Lots of expectation built into price I think.


----------



## ans25 (29 July 2008)

Do we know roughly when an annoucnement is coming out - the results of this hole!?

You are right that this has been ramped up a bit but maybe there sections out there who know something that the common man doesnt


----------



## Spaghetti (29 July 2008)

I think maybe a professional ramp job. Work it so technicals look good and use this fairytale conceptual target of dirt to cheer on buying and wait for profit then abandon all true believers. Like all the other penny dreadfuls with leftover holders who actually believed they would get rich by Christmas.  5 Christmases ago lol


----------



## ans25 (29 July 2008)

Buy on rumour, sell on fact rings true.... but what happens if they do find something big, and I mean huge.

Then you have missed the train, so in my views its worth a stab.


----------



## Spaghetti (29 July 2008)

Yes, buy every stock on ASX..law of percentage is that you will be right now and then, they all claim to have a future!

I would buy such a stock for simple speculative value but this one past that stage. It is not a 5 m/c iron ore rock chip sample one day wonder.

Why oh why would anyone pay into such a high market cap for one hole? 

Bizzare!


----------



## Broadside (29 July 2008)

FMS has approximately 2/3 the market cap of UMC which has proven 111 million tonnes high grade DSO and has about a dozen more targets to drill some of which have bigger aeromagnetic signatures.  One is cheap or one is expensive.

Maybe there is more to FMS than speculative froth but the early drill holes will need to be good or it will be ugly for latecomers.  Pilbara is obviously iron ore central so they're a chance but I don't think talking up conceptual targets before sinking a hole is the way to go about it, it has potential to burn punters.  Better to underpromise then overdeliver.

When can we expect a grade/impurities from the first 8m intersection? has anyone asked the company?


----------



## Spaghetti (29 July 2008)

Yeah, UMC look good, any others that have good quality DSO? I am not sure we can compete in later years with inferior ore. India may take our place.


----------



## Broadside (29 July 2008)

Spaghetti said:


> Yeah, UMC look good, any others that have good quality DSO? I am not sure we can compete in later years with inferior ore. India may take our place.




PLV looks the goods, unfortunately I don't have any as fully loaded on UMC but it's high grade and beautiful logistics (iron ore island) and great management.

FMS may be all the above in time, potential is there but...not value for mine at this stage.


----------



## Broadside (30 July 2008)

Hey itchy I read your comments on FMS today on Hotcopper...couldn't have put it better myself!

Repeat after me: plagiarism is a sin

LOL


----------



## beerzy (30 July 2008)

forget the diamonds at the moment - Let them concentrate on the drilling programme, It's IO at the moment 350MT of DSO ore from tenement E47/882 and they are sampling the new tenement as we speak


----------



## beerzy (30 July 2008)

Forget to add that FMS will have sent the  sample of 8 metres to the labs in perth - sample analysis will take 4-6 weeks.  Meanwhile another 2 rigs have been hired and will come to site within 10 days.  I think management have done this so the AGM in November is HAPPY!


----------



## Spaghetti (31 July 2008)

beerzy said:


> forget the diamonds at the moment - Let them concentrate on the drilling programme, It's IO at the moment 350MT of DSO ore from tenement E47/882 and they are sampling the new tenement as we speak




350MT DSO? Wow, how did you arrive at that conclusion. Maybe check with the company because pretty sure that would be improbable. BCI for eg had a conceptual target of upto 500MT but DSO identified so far quite small in comparison.


----------



## Sean K (31 July 2008)

Spaghetti said:


> 350MT DSO? Wow, how did you arrive at that conclusion. Maybe check with the company because pretty sure that would be improbable. BCI for eg had a conceptual target of upto 500MT but DSO identified so far quite small in comparison.



Yes, I'm not sure how you get 350Mt DSO out of this first drill hole result:



> *HAMERSLEY E47/882, Pilbara, WA*
> Flinders Mines earning 100%
> 
> CID mineralisation intersected in first exploration hole Flinders Mines Limited (FMS) is pleased to announce that RC drilling (Figure 1) has intersected channel iron deposit (CID) mineralisation on the company’s Hamersley E47/882 licence, in the Pilbara region of Western Australia.
> ...




8m at 50m depth, no grades, WTF? 

Yes, 350Mt DSO......

LOL


----------



## matt1987 (20 August 2008)

any comments / opinions on this one at the moment ?

still waiting on the official drilling results .....


----------



## Broadside (20 August 2008)

just have a good idea what you're looking for when the results come - ie have an idea of what good grades, good depths and good impurities are - then you will be prepared to buy or sell on the fact.  Traders are all over this in my opinion and most don't understand anything about iron ore fundamentals and the factors likely to make a deposit economic.  No question they will find IO but is it worth digging up?


----------



## Spaghetti (20 August 2008)

Broadside said:


> just have a good idea what you're looking for when the results come - ie have an idea of what good grades, good depths and good impurities are - then you will be prepared to buy or sell on the fact.  Traders are all over this in my opinion and most don't understand anything about the fundamentals.




Well said. FMS interesting only because it has achieved so much on so little so far. Heavily traded, well marketed and perhaps too much hype. Hype was good for us all for a while, but it is a bubble and one prick all undone in no time.


----------



## Touch of Gold (21 August 2008)

Spec shares are risky but can also be the most rewarding. You have to do your own analysis you need to analyse the surrounding terrain and reports from defined resources by surrounding companies. If you understand these maps you will get a feeling of what is antcipated of the length and depth of Ore deposites. Secondly, you need a greater than 50% Risk Factor that you feel comfortable with so as to identify at what price you are prepared to commit. I've been waiting for 2 months and with the SP being down almost 50%, I topped up yesterday..........Bon Chance


----------



## matt1987 (21 August 2008)

thanks guys

im fairly confident that they have a decent amount of good grade iron ore there, but they really need to prove it and show some good results imo because with the amount of shares on issue being over a billion, they need to find something big enough to create per share value for the shareholders.


----------



## prawn_86 (21 August 2008)

matt1987 said:


> im fairly confident that they have a decent amount of good grade iron ore there,




How can you be fairly sure of this? Especially the good grade bit.

Sure they are in a prospective area but how can you tell impurities? You cant. This has been massively hyped. Be wary...


----------



## Broadside (25 August 2008)

early results are out, as you'd expect they found iron ore but the grades are very ordinary and with high impurities at depth 

would want to get a whole lot better to justify this market cap


----------



## Spaghetti (25 August 2008)

Broadside said:


> early results are out, as you'd expect they found iron ore but the grades are very ordinary and with high impurities at depth
> 
> would want to get a whole lot better to justify this market cap




The highest grade 56.7% returned a p% over 1%. My understanding (refer geologist thread) is that p% need to be well under 1% or it is not saleable. The only indication I could find (from an old post here) was that it needed to be under .08%. I was surprised to see it green actually, maybe all my hours of trying to my head around all these numbers was in vain lol. From my understanding though the impurities are high. If I do have the right information then it could be viewed as misleading to compare to FMG serenity deposit because they have not got any reserves for that deposit yet as far I know.


----------



## Broadside (25 August 2008)

maybe FMG can blend their Serenity ore, I don't know, but those drill results (I know it's early days) don't look like an economic deposit, the depth means a high strip ratio and costs for very mediocre grade ore.


----------



## matt1987 (25 August 2008)

can you guys please explain what is meant by the p% ? 

isnt a grade of 56% not too bad ?

the sp is jumping up and down like a yo-yo


----------



## Broadside (25 August 2008)

P% is the phosphorus impurity - you want it as low as possible

also look at high AL2O3 impurity compared to Serenity

the biggest problem to me is the depth, you get 5-10m intersections of mediocre grade (not DSO: direct shipping ore) but you have to clear 50-60m of rock above it...dubious economics at best.  That's why you'd want much much better results from here on (imo) or else the stock's got problems.


----------



## matt1987 (25 August 2008)

thanks

yeh my outlook on this one has certainly decreased
............ bugger

i suppose it doesnt help either that all those who bought in at 1c would be having a field day sellin anywhere above 10c


----------



## Touch of Gold (25 August 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong, the P% results is being miss read . The highest reading is .12 %. Isn't that just over  0.1 of 1 % which is about 1/10th of 1 %.


----------



## Spaghetti (25 August 2008)

matt1987 said:


> can you guys please explain what is meant by the p% ?
> 
> isnt a grade of 56% not too bad ?
> 
> the sp is jumping up and down like a yo-yo




It is complicated and I am no expert so maybe google and read the geology thread. My opinion based on summary of what I have read is that once you have issues with quality you need to spend a lot on processing. For this to be viable you need a huge resource. Having a huge resource in the pilbara means you will need to have enough for mass production that will support a rail and port construction (ala FMG) as emerging juniors will be restricted to small operations using existing infrastructure.

With high p% I cannot find definitive % other than considerably less than 1% to be economic other than a forum member making mention some time ago it should be less than .08. (links on geology thread). The phosphorus can be removed to a degree but takes significant iron ore with it reducing grade. So I would expect the ore needs to be very high grade to begin with. RIO may do this, or have in the past or will do in the future (bit hazy) I believe then the final product is pig iron. Not sure what sales price that compares to DSO.

Aluminum never seen so high so have not read up on that, maybe they mine for the aluminium lol.

The s/p was over priced also when compared to other explorers based on successfull drill results so they really did need to surprise to the upside. The stock appears to have been ramped by traders who probably like the liquidity and the meangingless announcements by the company. You need to careful with this stock as Prawn as suggested.

Plus, maybe terribly bearish of me, think iron ore speculation has ended. I cannot see too many explorers being succesfull. I see none as good value..again may change next week if some hype returns . Have many on my watchlist as I have done all this research so would like to put it to good use.


----------



## GeraldFord (26 August 2008)

Hi all.

Great thread (fantastic Geo thread as well).

I just had a question (might be more one for the Geo's out there):

Lining up the drill holes with the tenement maps from other announcements (6 June _Hamersley Drilling expected to commence in the third week of June 2008_ for instance), the first three holes seem to have been for areas marked as 'Interpereted Channel Iron Deposits' yet the next batch of holes (HRC 8,10,11,12) seem to be for areas marked as 'Late tertiary sand and gravel'.

Is there any particular reason why they would be looking for their next round of drilling results to come from non CID drill holes?  Sub question, what is 'Late tertiary sand and gravel' in relation to IO? Is it higher\lower lieklyhood\more pure etc?


----------



## lizardlegs (27 August 2008)

These are 3 holes drilled out of 250. Too early to tell anything. A speccie stock with as much possible upside as downside. Go to boardroom radio and have a listen to the md. ( i hold FMS)


----------



## prawn_86 (27 August 2008)

You dont think the MD has an obligation to talk his company up? I dont think i have ever heard a BRR where an MD says "nah we dont have anything good, lets give up...". lol.

I have met Kevin Wills and he does like to talk thats for sure.


----------



## matt1987 (27 August 2008)

sold out today at 12c ........ call me a spooked investor but there are just too many shares on issue for my liking. 

also imo by the time that they finish their drilling and define their resource etc ... the iron ore boom will probably have cooled down. with bhp, rio and fmg pumping their production to the max, their has to be a point where supplies increase enough to slow the demand.


----------



## Spaghetti (28 August 2008)

Touch of Gold said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, the P% results is being miss read . The highest reading is .12 %. Isn't that just over  0.1 of 1 % which is about 1/10th of 1 %.




Sorry .1%. Hard to find good information but my advice is to keep an eye on results. I have read that RIO have suggested iron ore reserves in Australia could double with low cost removal of phosphorus but then that would mean explosion in resources in pilbara with no capacity to ship it. RIO have hismelt subsidiary I ahve learned so seems easier than once was. One refererence I could find is on Iron Ore Holdings prospectus a paragragh reads...



> Four grab samples taken by the independent geologist during a recent site visit averaged: 60.17% iron; 3.97% SiO2; 2.23 % Al2O3; 0.100% P and 7.08% LOI. The iron content is very high for this type of deposit and the parameters other than phosphorous are all of export grade. The high phosphorous average content was caused by one sample with a high phosphorus reading




So from that we could at least draw a conclusion that it is not export quality if it averages around .1% ;The average may reduce with more holes but if it increases be armed with as much knowledge as you can. The sell off the other day would have been those could understand the results and they would have got a higher price than now.

At least market cap not so out of place compared to other explorers as it was. It did look weird being valued so highly purely on nearology. It will never have the economy of scale RIO and FMG have that allows for low cost operations and recovery of capex.



> sold out today at 12c ........ call me a spooked investor but there are just too many shares on issue for my liking.
> 
> also imo by the time that they finish their drilling and define their resource etc ... the iron ore boom will probably have cooled down. with bhp, rio and fmg pumping their production to the max, their has to be a point where supplies increase enough to slow the demand




Matt1987, would be hard decision to sell or buy right now. You know they will do a lot of marketing to have options converted but then if drill results are poor maybe a mad exit. One you would have to watch fairly constantly..though that applies to blue chips also in current market.


----------



## Spaghetti (28 August 2008)

GeraldFord said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Is there any particular reason why they would be looking for their next round of drilling results to come from non CID drill holes?  Sub question, what is 'Late tertiary sand and gravel' in relation to IO? Is it higher\lower lieklyhood\more pure etc?




I have no idea but will take a guess that maybe detrital ore. This ore can range widely in grade but average quite low normally. The ore is easy to extract though reducing costs. Not usually very large quantity but normally found in conjunction with CID.


----------



## Touch of Gold (28 August 2008)

matt1987 said:


> sold out today at 12c ........ call me a spooked investor but there are just too many shares on issue for my liking.
> 
> also imo by the time that they finish their drilling and define their resource etc ... the iron ore boom will probably have cooled down. with bhp, rio and fmg pumping their production to the max, their has to be a point where supplies increase enough to slow the demand.




Matti , I respect your decision and only time will tell if you made the right chioce......
I,m doing the opposite and buying on pullback. Sure the big three are pumpimg more IO but prices are still rising. You would think the price would at least stabilize, not almost double annually and most resource analyst are predicting the demand will be around for another 10-15yrs. NB:I hold  FMS....


----------



## matt1987 (28 August 2008)

i am in no way an expert at this ... very much still an amatuer. the one thingthat was making things difficult was that i didnt have time to monitor the market constantly, so chances are i could miss opportunities to buy and sell. a better place for me at the moment is cash or long term stocks (which i do not regards fms to be - but i wouldnt be surprised if im proved wrong, wouldnt be the first time)

thanks for your opinions guys


----------



## Hendrik (28 August 2008)

Im in the same boat as matt, i went too long on my initial buy at 20, then lowered my avg at 16 in anticipation for August results and obviously made the common mistake of not following the daily trends, wont make the mistake again.

My interest has now moved on to FMG, using my amateur technical analysis, i have a good feeling about it..


----------



## joeyjoejoe (28 August 2008)

i bought in 50,000 units @ 17 cents........rode the highs of the mid 20's 

and sold out for 14 cents in july if memory serves me.

i thinking of getting back in perhaps 100,000 units @ 0.089c

reason being this was the price after the biggest increase of 790% that day back in nov/dec.....

seems like a good starting block..............

ud be no better/worse off than if u bought when all the hype stated..

after all......... only 3/250 holes so far........cant be all bad......

even if nothing good is found.. i sure there will be some waves to ride..


----------



## GeraldFord (1 September 2008)

Spaghetti said:


> I have no idea but will take a guess that maybe detrital ore. This ore can range widely in grade but average quite low normally. The ore is easy to extract though reducing costs. Not usually very large quantity but normally found in conjunction with CID.




That was where my mind was heading.  Just seems strange that you release disappointing results to the market and then follow it up with a batch of -in the bigger picture- potentially meaningless but equally as off putting results.  Id be inclined to roll the dice again on some more Area E CID deposits and hope that your luck is better the second time (P% does appear to vary a bit in that area)

Speaking of which, anyone seen the second round of these weekly updates yet?

Oh. NB..... I hold FMS (and formerly FMSOA)


----------



## Mikey26 (8 September 2008)

Whats going on with Flinders today? Markets up almost 4% but Flinders hasnt moved a bit, in fact its even dropped a few times.

I can understand the financials are dominating but there has been no movement whatsoever. 

Hopefully things change in the next couple hours.

NB: I hold FMS shares


----------



## Broadside (8 September 2008)

expect a retraction of the page 21 graph, very misleading, I don't expect some of the other IO stocks named would be impressed.

For starters FMS resource isn't inferred yet, it's only a target and they are comparing it to inferred resources.  BRM resource is only its DSO but their total resource is much greater, etc etc.  

If this is a broker presentation it probably did more harm than good.


----------



## GeraldFord (8 September 2008)

Agreed, representing estimates as Inferred\Indicated resources is not going to improve the credibility of FMS releases...

Speaking of which, anyone notice that the 'template' proposed in last week's weekly release conveniently left out things like %P from the results?


----------



## matt1987 (11 September 2008)

down below 10c now. happy i got out when i did a few wks ago.

this one smells fishy to me - the managing director really likes marketing the stock and promoting it to the world. theres a whole lot of shares on issue to they better hope they find something worth mining. the manager owns over 10% of the company so maybe hes trying to protect his own wealth by talking it up.


----------



## Touch of Gold (12 September 2008)

matt1987 said:


> down below 10c now. happy i got out when i did a few wks ago.
> 
> this one smells fishy to me - the managing director really likes marketing the stock and promoting it to the world. theres a whole lot of shares on issue to they better hope they find something worth mining. the manager owns over 10% of the company so maybe hes trying to protect his own wealth by talking it up.




Kevin has been marketing the stock and if he wasn't, I wouldn't want him as MD. Resource stocks have taken a fall. Even the big boys like BHP, Rio and down around 30%, FMG down nearly 50%. Demand is still strong and I still think resource stocks are the place to be.....


----------



## matt1987 (12 September 2008)

kevin - the md - has made himself almost a daily item on boardroom radio's schedule and also now releases weekly drilling reports. 

look, good luck to all those holding on, i hope they get a good find and the sp takes off, but i think the md's ramping efforts are slightly excessive. just my opinion.


----------



## Hendrik (12 September 2008)

matt1987 said:


> kevin - the md - has made himself almost a daily item on boardroom radio's schedule and also now releases weekly drilling reports.
> 
> look, good luck to all those holding on, i hope they get a good find and the sp takes off, but i think the md's ramping efforts are slightly excessive. just my opinion.




:iagree: but sometimes being burnt by a stock can turn opinions sour..

ill stay positive about FMS, i was hit by it too so im looking to get some revenge, in due course. :badass:


----------



## cordelia (12 September 2008)

Hendrik said:


> :iagree: but sometimes being burnt by a stock can turn opinions sour..
> 
> ill stay positive about FMS, i was hit by it too so im looking to get some revenge, in due course. :badass:





There's a lot of shares changing hands right now......be interesting to see what happens over the next few days...

Options are due to be exercised at the end of the month.....Its cheaper to buy the heads.....


----------



## chrissyoscar (14 September 2008)

I had a heap of options at one stage and couldn't believe it when I saw them at .5c.
I got out luckily around 6c but I hate thinking about all those who are going to get burnt with the options.
The heads are different as I still believe they have value and once it becomes clearer what FMS actually have the share price could reach new heights. 
I find it unsettling how a whole sector can be booming and then over night it goes sour.
Everyone kept saying we had a double economy, well we don't anymore.


----------



## sowhat61 (15 September 2008)

So what r ur guys opinions??
Do u recon this share is underpriced??
What does flinders mines actually have to offer..

I've been watching this stock for a while - seems like its got to turn around at some point..
Maybe when the american economy starts to settle - but then who knows when that'll be.


----------



## Touch of Gold (18 September 2008)

Must be one of the few scrips up today. In reference to the initial drilling from what Kevin is ethicizing without saying it, is that the resource size could be almost twice as big as initial speculated.....


----------



## cordelia (18 September 2008)

When do the options stop trading if the expiry date is the 29th September?...and do you have until the 29th to exercise them


----------



## Prospector (19 September 2008)

I thought I had read somwehere that the options last day for trading was today.  I could be very wrong, but I just cant find anything else about them.


----------



## Craze0123 (7 October 2008)

Ann released today which i think is outstanding...$19.2 mill will help tremendously in current market conditions, not to mention the fact that directors put up $1.7mill out of $11.1 mill.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20081007/pdf/31crmtj083t91m.pdf


----------



## joeyjoejoe (13 October 2008)

its days like these i wish i still held flinders

(or at least re bought back in at 0.046)

55% one day gain... you wont get that from FMG


----------



## joeyjoejoe (14 October 2008)

joeyjoejoe said:


> its days like these i wish i still held flinders
> 
> (or at least re bought back in at 0.046)
> 
> 55% one day gain... you wont get that from FMG




here i am less than 24 hours later........and what do you know

FMG up 54.96% in one DAY

the highest one day gain from them in the last 6 years???

and what smart person sold out at 2.85 on friday..... after saying "it will come good" for 8 days in a row........yours truly..

*sighhhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## Prospector (14 October 2008)

joeyjoejoe said:


> its days like these i wish i still held flinders
> 
> (or at least re bought back in at 0.046)
> 
> 55% one day gain... you wont get that from FMG




Actually, today we did get that from FMG - 437  +155 +55.0% 
Nice if it holds, and also spreads to FMS


----------



## Eloise (18 November 2008)

Anyone have any thoughts on FMS?  I have been watching them for the last couple of months, but have never seen them drop so low. (although you could say that about most compaines atm).  Do you think they will recover from this low any time soon? or do you think its just the start of a downward trend?>?


----------



## Touch of Gold (19 November 2008)

Eloise said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on FMS?  I have been watching them for the last couple of months, but have never seen them drop so low. (although you could say that about most compaines atm).  Do you think they will recover from this low any time soon? or do you think its just the start of a downward trend?>?




ATM is the key word, the world markets is a wash with down pressure, have you noticed FMG and FMS have been moving in tangent (same  %) , DOOWWNN.. But so has everything else. I would expect both of them to move up in a similiar pattern. I use 2 charts that give me direction of future trades, Firstly the CBOE Vix, it is currently forming a typical head and shoulders pattern which is positive  and the 10 day Put/Call ratio which has been forming a solid bottom for the past 10 days, another positive. The way I see it, is that just about everthing is cheap. I only wish I had more cash..
The recession will be around for at least 1 to 2 year but that doesn't mean share prices won't rise during this time. Be selective and DYOR....


----------



## prawn_86 (19 November 2008)

LOL eternal optimist im guessing.

FMG has much more chance to move up if/when the markets recover as they are making income already and have cash in the bank.

All FMS will be doing is spending money and probably need a capital raising.

To say that FMS is somehow coupled to FMG is completely ludicrous IMHO.


----------



## Touch of Gold (22 November 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> LOL eternal optimist im guessing.
> 
> FMG has much more chance to move up if/when the markets recover as they are making income already and have cash in the bank.
> 
> ...




Give me a break, I'm not saying FMS is in the same class as FMG and never have.. ... Read my previous quote.. When FMG tends to move in any direction, same goes for FMS (linked by IRON ORE) so when FMG recovers to say to around $5.50, FMS would probably climb to 1.5 Cents..

If you want to make a response to a quote, at least check your facts for past performances, History tends to repeat itself.........


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2008)

Touch of Gold said:


> I'm not saying FMS is in the same class as FMG and never have..




ToG, you probably need to be more astute with how you describe things then:



> have you noticed FMG and FMS have been moving in tangent (same %) , DOOWWNN.. But so has everything else. I would expect both of them to move up in a similiar pattern




From that statement, it may be assumed you think they're inextricably linked?

I agree to some extent in that they are linked to the overall sentiment of the IO market, however when push comes to shove the specs will be in deeper poo. 

Of course, they could make more significant gains as well if the sector turns dramatically in the short term. Is that likely?


----------



## Touch of Gold (22 November 2008)

FMS and FMG are linked by IO and IO only ..
FMS is well cashed and is better placed than most spec's, may even look to accumulate other small specs in trouble.

My gut feeling is thet we are going into recession for a short time but we will  recover quickly. This will be due to the large sums of monetary stimulus by GOVs around the world to re-ignite the world trade and banking system. Infact this could make things worst and I am expection another crash within 6 years.....

Cash is now king but as soon as one major hedge or super fund decides to buy, blink and you missed the best opportunity in our lifetime........


----------



## Gunter (16 February 2009)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if anyone is still looking at this stock. Has been steadily moving up the last month now at around 0.075. 

cheers.


----------



## Sean K (25 March 2009)

What sort of tonnage and grades are we lookin at here?

Ann out today:


Geological wireframes created by
Golder & Associates for all areas
are currently being reviewed. It is
anticipated that Flinders Mines will
be in a position to announce its
maiden Inferred Resource for the
Hamersley Project around the end
of March.


----------



## MOSSuMS (15 May 2009)

Suspended until Monday - any idea what they are doing? I imagine someone is looking at them or they are raising more cash. I'm not buying more if it's a raising, but if whatever it is give a small bounce that would be welcome!



Touch of Gold said:


> FMS and FMG are linked by IO and IO only ..
> FMS is well cashed and is better placed than most spec's, may even look to accumulate other small specs in trouble.
> 
> My gut feeling is thet we are going into recession for a short time but we will  recover quickly. This will be due to the large sums of monetary stimulus by GOVs around the world to re-ignite the world trade and banking system. Infact this could make things worst and I am expection another crash within 6 years.....
> ...


----------



## DowJones (7 June 2009)

I picked up some Flinders at 6c. Not bad, considering the capital raising is over and they are well-cashed up (SPP was 5.3c)

I think with what happened on Friday with the BHP-RIO JV on Iron Ore in the Pilbara, there is much investment interest from the Chinese to secure interests in other iron ore sources. IMO I think Flinders may be one of them.

They do not want be in a position where they have no bargaining power and no alternatives.

Apparently Sundance (SDL) was a beneficiary of this - up 20% on Friday. Speculation is that the Chinese are buying into quality iron-ore stocks that are in production or ones with impressive reserves. I think Flinders may be one of them.


----------



## happytown (21 July 2009)

flinders is due to release the following ann shortly (by end of july)

a maiden jorc reserve for ajax (previous expl target of 96-103Mt @ 50-65% Fe confirmed by recent drilling)

an overall upgrade of jorc resource (due to ajax) which currently stands at 476Mt @ 55.4% Fe

cheers


----------



## trainspotter (23 July 2009)

Thanks for the heads up happytown. Purchased a bundle at 6 cents about a month ago. Was wondering when they were going to hit the afterburners. Larger IO stock has risen remarkably and this puppy is still wagging it's tail waiting for a new owner. Will place in the second drawer and await the end of July.


----------



## trainspotter (3 August 2009)

Ok .. it's now early August and this continues to bump along the 6 cents line. It seems the ann did nuffin. 6 weeks to go and this dog will be put in the pound. Any news as to when and where the big red button is?


----------



## happytown (3 August 2009)

ann re jorc resource ain't out yet

from the 4th qtr report released on 30/07



> ...
> 
> All assays received for Ajax with inferred resource pending
> 
> ...



cheers 

another quality post brought to you by happytown inc, selling dreams to buy and dreaming buys to sell


----------



## trainspotter (3 August 2009)

Thanks Happytown for the divulgent information. Will sit back down now and stop shouting at the walls.


----------



## profithunter (11 August 2009)

Big rally on FMS today with no news...did FMG announce something in their report yesterday that I missed??


----------



## fureien (11 August 2009)

yeh this has been on my watchlist, i tuned in at 2pm to see it go nuts with no news. oh well at least trainspotter is smiling now


----------



## trainspotter (11 August 2009)

LMAO ................................. 21% happier and a month early, but what would I know? Strategy, I have none !


----------



## happytown (12 August 2009)

still awaiting the jorcy bits, interesting repsonse to asx 'speeding ticket' yesterday

significant volume and consequent sp rise probably due to fms participation at diggers and dealers, a broker report, and the finalisation of an, as yet incomplete, scoping study for its pilbara Fe project

up another 10% + today

cheers 

another quality post brought to you by happytown inc
making money like there aint no tomorrowy


----------



## fureien (12 August 2009)

argh i was tempted to buy this morning but didnt have the balls cause there was a bit of a dip


oh well. *hears trainspotter snicker in the background as he swims in his pool of cash*


----------



## Donga (12 August 2009)

Thanks HT just wish I'd doubled up on FMS as considering last week. Never mind, I'm still learning about how many my stables can fit vs trying to select the thoroughbreds. Been a good month so far with a few of my nags in the winners circle. Your analysis on CXM helped and also got PRU, KGL and BDL after analysis from this forum. Now waiting for tungsten prices to move up for KIS (been holding for ages) and QOL, though that's not looking likely until next year


----------



## sidious (12 August 2009)

I've been quietly accumulating this. Seems like a lot of people have lost faith. Not when you know a bit about geology. Have not been posting about this lately as  I don't want to appear as a ramper. But the market action for two days is just unbelievable and no need to ramp what is running hard.

Volumes are solid. Not just a few hundred trades.


----------



## happytown (20 August 2009)

happytown said:


> ...
> 
> a maiden jorc reserve for ajax (*previous expl target of 96-103Mt* @ 50-65% Fe confirmed by recent drilling)
> 
> ...




flinders releases jorc figures

initial inferred jorc resource for ajax comes in *well under target, @ 35Mt* @ 54.9% Fe, 10.3% SiO2, 4.9% Al2O3, 0.06% P, 5.4% loi

due to



> ...
> 
> ero[sion], removing a proportion of the mineralisation from the top of the deposit. As a result of the erosion much of the mineralisation is at or near surface. The target estimation did not take into account a thinner depth of mineralisation and a lack of continuity of above cutoff grade mineralisation. In addition, BID mineralisation does not appear to be as extensive as the other deposits on the Blacksmith EL
> 
> ...



this has had a flow-on effect to the global inferred jorc upgrade, now @ 511Mt @ 55.4% Fe, 9.8% SiO2, 4.6% Al2O3, 0.07% P, 5.7% loi

global inferred jorc target was 571-615Mt

drilling is ongoing at anvil, where an inferred jorc resource is expected in the Dec qtr, drilling will then be undertaken @ delta (where the co believes the highest upside potential for increasing the resource lies)

cheers 

another quality post brought to you by happytown inc


----------



## MOSSuMS (12 October 2009)

Wow - what a run. From 6 to 17c in two months, with a 13% rise today. 

Anyone have any insights on the reason for sudden re-rating - I don't think the WOR news, FMS talks or firming Fe prices are of this scale...

As a holder I'm seriously thinking of getting out now, PDQ. What are the rest of you FMS watchers thinking?


----------



## gagaga (13 October 2009)

waiting for FMS to go back to 13c....bit skeptical about recent rally with no substantial news


----------



## tech/a (13 October 2009)

Longterm holder on technical grounds.
But if you do need Fundamental evidence then this will be just the ticket.
http://www.brr.com.au/event/60165?popup=true


----------



## doctorstock (14 October 2009)

I am also thinking this stock might drop... rising too quick for no real reason. Anyone think it will firm up at around this 18c mark?


----------



## MOSSuMS (15 October 2009)

I got out yesterday at 18.5c as I was expecting resistance - went to 19 or 19.5c at one stage I think. Nice to see a profit for once.

I moved into BRM instead (guessing at more consolidation news once UMC deal is tied up).

I think FMS may run again if it breaks 20c, but am waiting for a slow retrace before getting back in. I'm picking through today's activities report announcement at the moment.


----------



## gagaga (15 October 2009)

today's retreat confirmed my suspicion about FMS. the new iron ore project presentation didnt deliver too much excitements,a dull one rather, not enough to push the price higher...despite all that, around 15c seems to be a reasonable support level...would accumulate at a lower discount:::


----------



## MOSSuMS (20 October 2009)

gagaga said:


> today's retreat confirmed my suspicion about FMS. the new iron ore project presentation didnt deliver too much excitements,a dull one rather, not enough to push the price higher...despite all that, around 15c seems to be a reasonable support level...would accumulate at a lower discount:::




In a trading halt - why on earth did I get out for a quick buck!

Anyhow, anyone like to speculate on the reason for the halt? I've got no real idea ATM.

Cash raising due to burn, a stake, an IPO or a tackover offer?

I don't think any drilling results are due.

I'll have to get back into the Fe juniors PDQ if this keeps going on.


----------



## JimBob (20 October 2009)

Always check page 2 of the trading halt announcement, it normally says what they are for. This one is for a capital raising.


----------



## Prospector (21 October 2009)

Yup, another one.  Very frustating - the share price usually plummets when it opens again.  And FMS did one of these not that long ago too!


----------



## gagaga (21 October 2009)

gagaga said:


> waiting for FMS to go back to 13c....bit skeptical about recent rally with no substantial news







quote my previous post: "waiting for FMS to go back to 13c" 

and today's capital raising announcement: 13c per share


----------



## MOSSuMS (21 October 2009)

gagaga said:


> quote my previous post: "waiting for FMS to go back to 13c"
> 
> and today's capital raising announcement: 13c per share




Wouldn't you want a 27% discount on your 13c target (post raising eligibility cut-off dilution)  So if you were looking at 13c now, you'd want 9.5c? Or maybe I'm missing something again, like page 2 of an announcement!


----------



## skyQuake (21 October 2009)

MOSSuMS said:


> Wouldn't you want a 27% discount on your 13c target (post raising eligibility cut-off dilution)  So if you were looking at 13c now, you'd want 9.5c? Or maybe I'm missing something again, like page 2 of an announcement!




Well the company isnt being diluted by 27% (ie the shares arent being issued for nil consideration) And its not 13c but the last price which is 15.5c.

Currently you have 1594 Mil shares @ $0.155 = $247 Mil
Placement: 160 Mil @ $0.145 	 = $23.2 Mil
Rights Issue: 227 Mil @ $0.130 = $29.6 Mil

Total Shares post raising = 1981 Mil shares; Mkt Cap = $299.8 Mil
= *15.1* cents per share.

Of course that's ignoring the change of fundamentals and investors reaction. 

Cheers


----------



## Gurgler (23 October 2009)

skyQuake said:


> Currently you have 1594 Mil shares @ $0.155 = $247 Mil
> Placement: 160 Mil @ $0.145 	 = $23.2 Mil
> Rights Issue: 227 Mil @ $0.130 = $29.6 Mil
> 
> ...




A very succinct explanation, skyQuake. Thanks for taking the time to post it.

Worth noting that one of the uses of these funds is to move towards production of the Delta resource (area D on attached image)

_*Use of funds (from FMS 15 Oct ann.)*
The proceeds of the capital raising will be used to advance the Company’s wholly-owned Pilbara Iron Ore Project, including the following:
1 Completion of the pre-feasibility study for the development of the project;
2 *Subject to the outcome of the pre-feasibility study the potential application of funds towards fast-tracking mining operations from the Delta deposit;* and
3 The balance of the funds would be applied towards the completion of a bankable feasibility study into the exploitation of its whole resource inventory and preliminary site works for their development._


----------



## doctorstock (8 December 2009)

Is anyone still holding this stock for the longer term? I have noticed some directors dumping shares but others are buying more. Mixed signals. 

Dropped below 0.15 for the first time since Oct 30 today.


----------



## MOSSuMS (22 December 2009)

MOSSuMS said:


> I got out yesterday at 18.5c as I was expecting resistance - went to 19 or 19.5c at one stage I think. Nice to see a profit for once.
> 
> I moved into BRM instead (guessing at more consolidation news once UMC deal is tied up).
> 
> I think FMS may run again if it breaks 20c, but am waiting for a slow retrace before getting back in. I'm picking through today's activities report announcement at the moment.




Despite my complete inablity to run the numbers, anything in the twleve cent region and I'll be checking the charts and news to see if I should get back in. BRM has quickly broken out back to my previous sell level, so I may have missed that Fe trade, but FMS is looking better priced at the moment, or at least when it finishes it's consolidation...


----------



## Fang42 (5 March 2010)

It appears that fms has been oversold as price has fallen from .180to .110  estimates of reserves are to be assessed but i have heard no news does anyone know what the current position is?? I am holding and getting a little nervous


----------



## skyQuake (5 March 2010)

lol oversold.

Could see low 9s before a bounce. Currently the moves up have no conviction, still too much selling here


----------



## Fang42 (5 March 2010)

SKY QUAKE, thanks for your imput do you know when the surveyors report is due?? This may affect the share price if mining viable


----------



## MOSSuMS (11 June 2010)

That retracement has been longer and harsher than I thought - not helped by the Really Stupid Profits Tax no doubt.

Anyone see where this might form a bottom? I can't see anything until close to it's historical lows now after the raising, unless external events intervene again. 5c anyone?

Managed to pick the top to sell, but know that a was pure fluke, so hoping some more knowledgeable chartists can see something. Otherwsie I'll be dipping a toe into FMS again after the next leg down.


----------



## Fang42 (12 November 2010)

*FMS*

does anyone know the reason for the sudden jump in FMS shares they were trading not so long ago at .078 now they are up to .155 and have jumped from .125to .155 in just over a week


----------



## Buckfont (12 November 2010)

*Re: FMS*



Fang42 said:


> does anyone know the reason for the sudden jump in FMS shares they were trading not so long ago at .078 now they are up to .155 and have jumped from .125to .155 in just over a week




Fang42, I have held FMS for quite a while now purely on the belief that it is a potential takeover target, with the tenements they have smack bang in the central Hammersley region close to RIO and FMG. 

With the interest of a potential takeover of Brockman and Ferraus, that news that has come out in the last two days, to me puts FMS is in a similar boat. Large ore holdings and close to rail facilities.

I had a very short conversation with Kevin Wills recently at a funeral. To use his words, `The best is yet to come.`

I am not in the industry and that meeting/chat was a one off, but I`m hanging out for some nice upside.


----------



## burglar (23 November 2010)

Every now and then I buy FMS expecting spectacular results!
Then something will happen to convince me to sell them.
I know it will happen, I just don't know when!
When it does happen, I don't know if I would be holding them or have sold them.

Frustrating ain't it!


----------



## Buckfont (2 December 2010)

Flinders mines is divesting its non ferrous arm of the co. Flinders exploration (FEX) which is due to list on the ASX next week, 9th Dec. 

As FMS has flatlined around the 13-14c range for months, I`m curious as to what others think on how FMS price will alter. My personal belief is the sp may get a bit of a wriggle on as it would no longer be burdened by the diamond exploration side of things. Any ideas?


----------



## burglar (18 January 2011)

Just to hand :
Read all about it
Read all about it​Prefeasibility study:
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110118/pdf/41w7b5lbycnsqc.pdf


----------



## Buckfont (18 January 2011)

Have been waiting for a leg up like this for a while now.

FLINDERS MINES IRON ORE STUDY CONFIRMS STRONG ECONOMIC RETURNS.

Flinders would with a 15Mtpa objective would rank it in the top 10 Australian IO producers.

Look forward to the next drilling report update.

http://www.aspectfinancial.com.au/d...Jyb3JwYWdlcy9wZGZkZWxheWVkLmpzcA==&popup=true


----------



## burglar (18 January 2011)

Buckfont said:


> Have been waiting for a leg up like this for a while now.




Me too!

Volume over 50M now!
Where do you see them closing?

I am holding FMS


----------



## Buckfont (18 January 2011)

burglar said:


> Me too!
> 
> Volume over 50M now!
> Where do you see them closing?
> ...




My Crystal Ball is at the cleaners. Think it has an attitude problem.


----------



## tech/a (18 January 2011)

From a technical view---has my attention.


----------



## Buckfont (18 January 2011)

Although it came out 2/12/2010, Foster Stockbroking had a Buy of 0.135c and a target of 0.23c. They have written in their report that FMS is trading on an EV/Tonne ratio of just 0.27c/tonne versus a peer group av of 0.96c/tonne, which gives a valuation of over 0.50c/share.

I believe Euroz and Petra Capital also have reports on FMS but have no access to them.

http://www.fostock.com.au/talkingpoint/FMS101202.pdf


----------



## burglar (18 January 2011)

Buckfont said:


> Although it came out 2/12/2010, Foster Stockbroking had a Buy of 0.135c and a target of 0.23c. They have written in their report that FMS is trading on an EV/Tonne ratio of just 0.27c/tonne versus a peer group av of 0.96c/tonne, which gives a valuation of over 0.50c/share.



Hi Buckfont,

Thanks for price per share data. That saves me asking, guessing or attempting to calculate!  

Hi Tech/A,

I note from earlier posting that you've been onto these for a while!

Is it appropriate to say "Toot, toot!"?

In my haste, I missed the Media Report on ASX: 

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110118/pdf/41w7b74qm9dmvf.pdf

burglar


----------



## Buckfont (18 January 2011)

Hey burglar, beat you to it on that last link of yours, see post 463 above.

Nice payday today.


----------



## tech/a (18 January 2011)

burglar said:


> Hi Buckfont,
> 
> Thanks for price per share data. That saves me asking, guessing or attempting to calculate!
> 
> ...




No dont have any.





They just have my attention.


----------



## burglar (18 January 2011)

tech/a said:


> No dont have any.
> They just have my attention.




Volume up over 90M
I'm excited


----------



## Buckfont (18 January 2011)

Not half as excited as me. I do own btw.


----------



## tech/a (18 January 2011)

Unfortunately many trades who are not experienced in reading volume INCORRECTLY assume massive volume is a sign of strength.

When price appraoches an old high as this is lower volume is preferred.

Extreme volume means supply is present---if it was that cheap why would so many be happy to sell?

The key is 2 critical points.
(1) What happens tommorow---if price falls then sure as hell todays euphoria will be short lived.
(2) If price continues to rise and BURSTS through resistance at 20c with either a gap or a wide range high volume day---Ill then join the crowd---not before.

I have a feeling this may well end in tears.


----------



## burglar (18 January 2011)

tech/a said:


> ... I have a feeling this may well end in tears.



tech/a,

Hear what your saying ... I'm having some trouble, tweaking an exit strategy!
I don't have access to trailing stop loss with Netwealth. 

I associate this burst in volume as a sign of interest after languishing. 
The volume has tapered dramatically through the afternoon.
Waiting for happy buyers, not happy sellers.


----------



## breaker (18 January 2011)

My target .21..... from .115 to breakout .165..... I do own .


----------



## tech/a (18 January 2011)

If it was me I would be waiting to see a jump past the high of the day in the morning if it trades back to the high of today then Id be out.
I would have a re entry at the high of tomorrow (initially.)
If it never trades back to the high of today then Id hold it.
If it doesn't trade tomorrow past the high of today then my stop would be 18c
With the re entry to be decided over a couple of days trading.

You want to be selling into enthusiastic buyers not selling into panicking sellers.!
The whole idea is to maximise gain---not watch as it craps itself.

But if it does hold well above resistance then we need to re evaluate.

I hope all do well from their patience.
Maybe not my style but hey a profit is excellent.


----------



## tech/a (19 January 2011)

So is everyone STILL excited?


----------



## burglar (19 January 2011)

tech/a said:


> So is everyone STILL excited?




I have 2 in the proverbial "bottom drawer". 
2 losing a little, 1 level-pegging and
 one only, in the green.

This is the third time in a decade that I thought, 
I had totally destroyed my portfolio.

"Tears of Joy" mate, "Tears of Joy"!

PS I owe it to tech/a, Mr Kennas and ASF for helping me out of the ****


----------



## boardtaff (3 February 2011)

i am excited. sp starting to creep up and the stock is starting to get some well deserved recognition
 Link Provided: www.fostock.com.au/talkingpoint/FMS110121.pdf 

target sp .53


----------



## tech/a (6 February 2011)

FMS has stirred.


----------



## Buckfont (9 March 2011)

Euroz have a further update on FMS previously valued at 0.25cps now upgraded to 0.45cps.

Flinders Mines Ltd (FMS $0.20) – BUY



Price Target: $0.45/sh



Reason For Update: revised valuation



What We Know:

·         Flinders Mines Ltd released the findings of the Pilbara Iron Ore Project (PIOP) pre-feasibility study (PFS) in January 2011.

·         Third party infrastructure access agreement negotiations are ongoing.

·         We now publish a revised valuation of $0.45/sh, up from $0.25/sh previously.



What We Think:

Until an infrastructure access deal is concluded there is a high degree of uncertainty about the development prospects of Flinders Mines PIOP.

We believe Flinders will find an acceptable 3rd party infrastructure solution that will enable development of the PIOP and thereby monetise the value in the project. Our view is based on the:

·         ongoing very strong demand for iron ore in China;

·         sheer scale, technical simplicity and location of FMS’s project;

·         successful precedent set by BC Iron’s JV deal with FMG to access their rail network.

We think the market is overly dismissive of FMS’s ability to achieve an outcome. This is reflected in the discount to our valuation.

The PFS provides Flinders a platform with which it can meaningfully negotiate infrastructure access with 3rd parties. Notably Flinders states that it “... is confident it will achieve rail and port access solutions that will enable development ....”.

Flinders expects to move into a DFS during June Q’11 which suggests to us that it expects to resolve a definitive infrastructure solution within that time. The possibilities can range from JV, asset sale, takeover, toll handling and mine gate sale.

The obvious prospects for a 3rd party access deal are with either RIO or FMG. The former is an existing operator nearby (19km) and the latter is in an impending nearby operator at their Solomon Project (40km).

The API JV (AQA & AMCI) is promoting the Anketell Port development in order to develop their project which is located 100km west of FMS’s PIOP. It is still possible that other parties may yet become involved in the Anketell port development which could create possibilities for Flinders that are not currently contemplated.

It is worth noting that Fortescue in referring to the BCI JV has recently stated that it “…. is also in advanced discussions with other mining companies for similar infrastructure utilization”. Flinders Mines is one of three possible other parties which it would be talking to. The others being Ferrous (ASX:FRS) and Brockman (ASX:BRM), both of whom are embroiled in a takeover by Wah Nam.

We have taken more a conservative view on future iron ore prices relative to Flinders’ PFS. Our assumed long run iron ore price received by FMS at A$73/t is some $30/t lower than that used in the PFS.

cid:image003.png@01CBDA75.7F89D7C0

We have considered three valuation scenarios: Base Case (5mtpa to 15mtpa in Yr 6), Expansion Case in Yr 1 (15mtpa), and 50% JV. The 50% JV mimics the BCI-FMG deal. We think this is relevant as it is the only precedent 3rd party access deal already concluded in the Pilbara.

Our preferred valuation is the Base Case scenario NPV of $825m or $0.45/sh. This valuation has been risk adjusted to 60%.

This valuation when grossed up with the capex to develop the project would equate to <$10/t of product. At our assumed iron ore price this would leave some $30/t of profit in the hands of an acquirer if such a scenario were to occur. We continue to believe that Flinders Mines PIOP would offer most value entirely in the hands of an existing infrastructure owner who could gain efficiency in terms of capital and operating costs moreso than Flinders.

The PFS by Worley Parsons concluded that the project is technically feasible and economically robust should it gain access to third party rail and port infrastructure. Key findings of the study include:

·         Initial production rate of 5mtpa ramping up to 15mtpa after year 6;

·         Mine life of 20 years producing 229mt in total;

·         Initial capex of $488m, and expansion capex of $640m additional;

·         Cash costs of A$35/t FOB pre-royalty;

·         Two ore types - a DSO BID fines, and a beneficiated DID fines in a 1.3:1 ratio.

·         Product spec average 58.6% Fe, 5.5% SiO2, 3.2% Al2O3, 0.095% P, and 6.8% LOI.

·         2.5:1 waste to ore ratio;

·         NPV of $2.2b (10% disc) assuming long run price of ~US$105/t FOB and FX rate of A$1=US$0.96.

·         IRR of 41% ungeared.

·         Capital payback of 3.5 years from first production.

The development schedule of nearly 3 years includes 3rd party access negotiation prior to commencing a 12mth definitive feasibility study, and 18mth design, procure, construct period. Approvals should be gained during the next 21mths.

We expect the mineable resource to grow. The study did not include some 110mt of DID resource that was included in the Oct’10 resource update. In addition resource growth through exploration in the 2011 field is also expected, particularly for BID ore which has only recently been a target and where drilling access has been more difficult because

of rugged terrain. BID ore already makes up more than half of the mineable inventory.

The shallow, continuous and above water table nature of the deposits make the project very advantageous in cost reduction and ease of operation. We understand ground water issues are a growing problem in managing Pilbara iron ore operations among all existing producers.

Investment Case:

Our risk adjusted valuation of Flinders Mines Ltd is $0.45/sh.

We believe the market has been overly dismissive of FMS chances of completing a transaction to develop and monetise the project despite the positive market reaction to the PFS.

The location, scale and technical simplicity will see more corporate interest than Flinders has been historically given credit for.

Flinders’ open share register, and cashed up balance sheet (~$45m) give it a strong position to deliver value for shareholders.

This analyst declares that he has a beneficial interest in Flinders Mines Ltd.



cid:image005.png@01CBDA75.7F89D7C0


----------



## TheAbyss (9 March 2011)

Nice post. FMS needs that infrastructure deal and its off to the races so to speak.

Vanadium is also becoming a hot point which FMS has a chance of identifying a resource (Canegrass) so expect some news on that front in the future imo.


----------



## burglar (9 March 2011)

TheAbyss said:


> Nice post. FMS needs that infrastructure deal an dits off to the races so to speak.
> 
> Vanadium is also becoming a hot point which FMS has also so expect some news on that front in the future imo.




Agree, Nice post from Buckfont. 

Where can we read about the Vanadium you have mentioned?

I have spent the last few weeks wondering if I should have taken 21c 
Thanks to both posts, I will hold a little longer.


----------



## TheAbyss (9 March 2011)

burglar said:


> Agree, Nice post from Buckfont.
> 
> Where can we read about the Vanadium you have mentioned?
> 
> ...




December Quarterly report mentions Vanadium but doesnt delve deeply as IO is the focus however they may progress this on the back of recent press interest (A few links below or do a search for yourself).

Quarterly: http://flindersmines.com/reports/2010/fms_qtr4_2010_5b.pdf

Obama tlask up Vanadium: http://www.resourceinvestor.com/News/2011/3/Pages/Obama-Hails-Vanadium-Energy-Breakthrough-.aspx

Vanadium summary: http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/1065...ners-looking-to-capitalize-on-new-markets.htm


----------



## DmansDad (10 May 2011)

Retesting March lows with significantly less supply available this time. (Daily)
Resting on the 50% Fib on retrace. (weekly)
Have recently closed January gap (weekly)
Stochastics are in oversold (weekly)

















She looks ready to be moved.
Lets wait & see hey.
Regards
DmansDad


----------



## maximusnz (10 May 2011)

Nice reporting there  Will watch very closely.


----------



## DmansDad (11 May 2011)

Thanks Maximusnz,
We just need to watch for the spike down on low volume followed by the wide spread up bar on good volume & we're away.

Naturally cautious over the whole "sell in May & go away" but we'll see.
We're ticking all the boxes getting ready for the next move so patience is the key now.

Also forgot to mention that we're currently resting on the 41 EMA (pink dotted line) on the weekly too. 

Regards
DmansDad


----------



## DmansDad (16 May 2011)

Both Weekly & Daily starting to look like a buy. 
The next few weeks should be interesting to watch.

Pro Real Time is now showing it as sitting on major support also on the weekly.
Nice low volume lately with nobody keen to get out at these prices.

Regards
DmansDad


----------



## burglar (16 May 2011)

One buyer wants 23,972,720 @ $0.15

Unbelievable!!!


----------



## DmansDad (16 May 2011)

You've gotta be happy with that! Lol.....It's about time one of my holdings started to show some promise! Planets aligning.

Some good news right now would be absolutely perfect! 
Interesting viewing!

Regards
DmansDad


----------



## AussieBoy (16 May 2011)

burglar said:


> One buyer wants 23,972,720 @ $0.15
> 
> Unbelievable!!!




A bit off topic, but if you think that's spectacular, with EDT last week, one buyer wanted over 900,000,000 @ 0.09!


----------



## DmansDad (16 May 2011)

Wow!!! Yeah ok now that is impressive!

Our huge buyer @ .15 is following it up, he's @ .155 now, very positive!

Things are definately looking like moving in the right direction now! Weekly hopefully going to carry us up.

Regards
DmansDad


----------



## prawn_86 (16 May 2011)

To the newer members in this thread, i suggest you read the posting guidelines. Price and volume commentary is usually not allowed unless it is accompanied by detailed analysis. 

I will leave these posts for now, but any more basic price commentary will be removed.

THanks


----------



## DmansDad (16 May 2011)

Sorry mate, my fault, didn't realise.

Regards
DmansDad


----------



## DmansDad (17 May 2011)

Aussie Bulls has us as a 'BUY CONFIRMED' this morning.

Regards
DmansDad


----------



## Touch of Gold (18 October 2011)

*Re: FMS - Flinders Mines >>> The possible sale of FMS*

Browsing and looking for information about FMS and found information relating to the directors are in talks about the possible sale of FMS to AV Birla Group .......   Can they do this without telling ASX????
Can anyone verify if this is true.....

link >>>    http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204002304576629170419369238.html


----------



## Kremmen (25 November 2011)

*Re: FMS - Flinders Mines >>> The possible sale of FMS*



Touch of Gold said:


> Browsing and looking for information about FMS and found information relating to the directors are in talks about the possible sale of FMS to AV Birla Group .......   Can they do this without telling ASX????




Thanks a lot for that link, Touch of Gold. I took a punt on them at 14.5c on a "where there's smoke" basis and look at today's announcement: 30c/share cash takeover offer from Magnitogorsk!

ETA: Of course, I should have picked them for the stock tipping comp too!


----------



## TMC93 (25 November 2011)

FMS had under-performed the whole time i owned this stock, now this is a break i've been looking for


----------



## Boggo (25 November 2011)

*Re: FMS - Flinders Mines >>> The possible sale of FMS*



Kremmen said:


> I took a punt on them at 14.5c




Me too, offloaded at 28c today, happy with 92% profit.

Probably worth buying 14c stocks that are in the S&P ASX300


----------



## TMC93 (26 November 2011)

I noticed yesterday that there was a bit of selling/buying around the 0.27/28 mark, if i own these stocks, and the acquisition goes ahead, why would i sell at 27 cents when MMK offered 30 per share? 

Go easy, never owned a company that has been/attempted to be taken over


----------



## indeck (26 November 2011)

Until MMK pay out the current shareholder there are numerous things which can go wrong in the process which could terminate the offer.  The obvious one is it doesnt pass the shareholders vote.  This is my first take over too, I have been considering buying a bit more while the sp is under 30c


----------



## TMC93 (26 November 2011)

Ok i see, i personally cant see many reasons to reject the offer but some others might have good reasons. I think i read somewhere they need %75 shareholder approval gor the acquisition to go ahead. Lets hope it does


----------



## doctorstock (28 November 2011)

I have owned the stock for 2 years and have taken profits as I am happy to have finally have made something on this stock. Cash in the bank is what its all about.


----------



## Boggo (28 November 2011)

doctorstock said:


> I have owned the stock for 2 years and have taken profits as I am happy to have finally have made something on this stock. Cash in the bank is what its all about.




Exactly, well done, take the profit and move onto the next candidate from the remaining 1900+ stocks that are out there otherwise you end up crying about what could have been on the PEN or RED thread.

If it dips and runs again then it may be a candidate again.


----------



## Kremmen (29 November 2011)

TMC93 said:


> if i own these stocks, and the acquisition goes ahead, why would i sell at 27 cents when MMK offered 30 per share?



Apart from risk factors, the suggested timeline includes payment in March next year. For many investors, the question is: Can I make 10% in 4 months elsewhere?

Looking at it the other way around, if you want that rate of return and consider the takeover certain, it would make sense to buy as many FMS shares as you can afford and wait until the payout.


----------



## TMC93 (29 November 2011)

Kremmen said:


> Apart from risk factors, the suggested timeline includes payment in March next year. For many investors, the question is: Can I make 10% in 4 months elsewhere?
> 
> Looking at it the other way around, if you want that rate of return and consider the takeover certain, it would make sense to buy as many FMS shares as you can afford and wait until the payout.




Thanks for the explanation, i didnt realise it took so long to go through the whole process. I think i'll take my profits and put the capital back in elsewhere.


----------



## TMC93 (30 November 2011)

Took my profits at 27.5 cents yesterday, had a great sleep too


----------



## indeck (30 November 2011)

ive been holding FMS since about feb when the sp was 17c, bascially doubled what i hold now after picking up more at .27.  i feel that the takeover doesnt really have much risk associated to it and the chance of rio or another taking a punt is definately there.


----------



## Boggo (1 December 2011)

TMC93 said:


> Took my profits at 27.5 cents yesterday, had a great sleep too




Well done, good timing too with today's news.
They seem to think that it will have no impact on the deal, an opportunity to re-enter may appear down the track, a few large volume sellers in the queue at the moment.


----------



## skc (1 December 2011)

Boggo said:


> Well done, good timing too with today's news.
> They seem to think that it will have no impact on the deal, an opportunity to re-enter may appear down the track, a few large volume sellers in the queue at the moment.




Bit hard to launch a takeover when your assets are frozen!

I couldn't see any explanation for the reason of the court order?

Was tempted to take a position a few days back but now I will just wait and see.


----------



## McLovin (1 December 2011)

skc said:


> I couldn't see any explanation for the reason of the court order?




ENRC has a contract to supply iron-ore to MMK but MMK recently said they wouldn't be taking the contracted amount in the 4th quarter. I'm not sure why the asset freeze is so large, or why they are using Australia as the jurisdiction. It might have something to do with their shareholding in FMG, purely speculation on my part. I imagine trying to get a court order in Russia is a tougher task, especially if MMK is well connected.


----------



## Boggo (1 December 2011)

skc said:


> Bit hard to launch a takeover when your assets are forzen!




Agree. It would be an ideal opportunity for another bidder to put their hand up now.
There is/was one seller offloading 2 mill shares at 26.5.

I sold at 28 and went to MLX when it broke though 25c, so far it seems like the right move, time will tell.


----------



## Dang (6 January 2012)

I was getting some cash together with intent to buy FMS and the MMK offer came through the day before my cash did.

Burger.

I can't think for the life of me why shareholders would accept a 30c offer for shares that brokers are valuing around the 40-50c mark.


----------



## TMC93 (7 January 2012)

I was more than happy to take a 55% profit on FML. Considering it  was my largest holding and my aim was for a 8% return. I learnt the hard way to value shares yourself, most brokerage companies value FML at 30 cents and they are still at 5. I guess another factor contributing to me selling was  the fact that i didnt buy at the bottom and they had really underperformed for the most part of the year (then again so did the market).


----------



## skc (4 April 2012)

Never a dull moment with this lot. Now some random small shareholder got a court injunction on the takeover. Court hearing near end of April so this will be in flux between now and then.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/04/03/mmk-flinders-idUSL6E8F30HE20120403

On the surface you'd think that a single small holder should not have such power. Think a little deeper there's got to be something bigger than that behind this. May be another Oligarch wants to play some game or something. 

Was very tempted to enter at 24 but really feel that I have no competitive advantage when it comes to understanding how Russians operate. I did previously buy at 28 and sold at 30 in my little takeover arb portfolio and glad I don't have to worry too much.


----------



## McLovin (4 April 2012)

skc said:


> Never a dull moment with this lot. Now some random small shareholder got a court injunction on the takeover. Court hearing near end of April so this will be in flux between now and then.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/04/03/mmk-flinders-idUSL6E8F30HE20120403
> 
> On the surface you'd think that a single small holder should not have such power. Think a little deeper there's got to be something bigger than that behind this. May be another Oligarch wants to play some game or something.




Woah, imagine we had those laws in Australia!

She's definately connected up. I'd give this a wide-berth.


----------



## indeck (5 April 2012)

i got out at .245 yesterday, definitely not as good as .3 but what can you do.  I had been considering re-entering but maybe I should quit while im ahead.  Annoyingly I was about 3 orders behind my .3 sell being filled a few days ago.


----------



## skc (11 April 2012)

Didn't look like a terrible announcement to me but the share printed a 21.5c low.

The announcement said they want to block the injunction (a positive) at an earlier court hearing (another positive). 

They also postponed related finance facility which may be what's spooked the market, but you'd expect that if the deal is going to be delayed.

If the deal goes ahead at 30c it's a pretty good return at 22c... but with hedge funds running for exit I have no idea what the expected risk/reward is.


----------



## burglar (11 April 2012)

Sold some! Kept some!


----------



## Kremmen (25 May 2012)

I thought it was best to bail out at 27c rather than wait for the 30c. (... that never came.) Bought at 14.5c, so 86% gain in 23 days, which was my best pick ever.

Seems crazy to me that FMS bottomed at 12c today before ending at 13c. If the legal obstructions go away, they'll be worth 30c. If not, maybe they'll drift down to 10c again. Seems like a really good bet.

I'm holding FMS again.


----------



## burglar (18 June 2012)

Kremmen said:


> ... If the legal obstructions go away, they'll be worth 30c. ...





Two cents worth from the Takeover Panel:

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01305997


----------



## burglar (2 July 2012)

Kremmen said:


> ... If the legal obstructions go away, they'll be worth 30c. ...




Seems the use by date for the agreement has passed.
Neither party has thus far walked away from the agreement.

Apparently the exclusivity period has lapsed.
I don't know what that entailed. Any thoughts?

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120702/pdf/4275cmblr6w0ql.pdf


----------



## burglar (3 July 2012)

burglar said:


> Seems the use by date for the agreement has passed.
> Neither party has thus far walked away from the agreement.
> 
> Apparently the exclusivity period has lapsed.




MMK has walked away.

"Free at last
What a blast"

Maybe now we can get a better offer!


Disclosure: Holding a few.


----------



## burglar (4 July 2012)

burglar said:


> Disclosure: Holding a few.




Moving ahead:

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120704/pdf/427777d05x853z.pdf


----------



## Gringotts Bank (4 July 2012)

Looks like a goer for tomorrow, but _first _will need 14 to be eaten up into close...IMO.


----------



## burglar (5 July 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Looks like a goer for tomorrow, but _first _will need 14 to be eaten up into close...IMO.




Market Depth is pretty thin on the selling side.

@v@


----------



## burglar (27 November 2012)

Significant Nickel and Copper
grades intersected in drilling at
Canegrass Project

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01360474

@v@
Holding


----------



## burglar (27 February 2014)

burglar said:


> ... Holding




In Trading Halt today. Stop.
Influx of buyers. Stop.
Maybe good news. Stop.

@v@
Watching with interest, as I recently averaged-down on my position.


----------



## burglar (11 April 2014)

burglar said:


> @v@
> Watching with interest, as I recently averaged-down on my position.




Recently they announced a Capital Raising.
So I jumped out on the news. 

And now I have jumped back in.

They have continued south and I am questioning my sanity yet again!!


----------



## burglar (2 September 2014)

Yay!

Today - a high volume day. SP crept up 8.33%
I am in the green!!

Mostly sellers dropping down to buyers.
Can't wait for supply to dry up!!








Disclosure: I am holding and waiting.


----------



## burglar (3 September 2014)

Holding and waiting!


----------



## Mango51 (11 September 2014)

Ye gods, I can't believe that anyone still thinks they will make money out of FMS. I speak from bitter experience. This is an ore deposit out in the middle of nowhere, with Fortescue on one side and Rio Tinto on the other. The promise has always been that one of them would buy FMS, because of the high quality ore. Plus, they have rail lines to the coast and FMS doesn't. I had 800,000 shares @ .15, when the Russians offered 30 cents. I was greedy, waited for a counter offer from either RIO or Fortescue. None came, and I eventually sold at 10 cents, losing $160,000

With the iron ore price in the $80 + range and FMS at 3 or so cents......anyone still holding really needs to see a psychiatrist.


----------



## burglar (11 September 2014)

Mango51 said:


> ... anyone still holding really needs to see a psychiatrist.




I've seen the shrink, he said I'm Ok to go!

When the Russians offered 30 cents, I was cautious!
I sold some and kept some.

It's called experience.

BTW your maths is woeful!

B FMS 800,000@$0.15 $120,000
S FMS 800,000@$0.10  $80,000

P/L -$40,000


----------



## Mango51 (13 September 2014)

burglar said:


> I've seen the shrink, he said I'm Ok to go!
> 
> When the Russians offered 30 cents, I was cautious!
> I sold some and kept some.
> ...



Ah yes... When I said I lost $160,000, what I meant was that I could have sold at 30 cents, but I was stupidly greedy. So, I count this as a loss. But, at least I am out of this penny dreadful stock, never to return. I did get lucky elsewhere though, bought 41,000 AKP  3 years ago average $3.15. 
Share price now about $13.80, and as the technology is a game changer ( assuming it works of course) price could be anything. $100 + doesn't seem unreasonable. 

So, stick to FMS at 3 cents....


----------



## burglar (13 September 2014)

Mango51 said:


> ... I did get lucky elsewhere though, ...




@Mango51

Ok, I see where you think you are at.

I have had a quick peek at AKP and sense it may be a P&D.
Matters not, if that is true or no.

All that matters is that holders know when it gets to the top floor.

Do you, Sir Mango, know when AKP uptrend ends with the bend?
Will tech/a send you a heads up telex, ... oops, I meant email/SMS?



Thank you for dropping in to chat.
So nice to see someone, ... anyone, ... posting here!


----------



## Buckfont (14 September 2014)

I remember meeting Kevin Wills an ex-director at a function at least 4 years ago and he was very bullish on FMS' future, saying hold on, hold on to them, its all coming together with the potential rail line. Just another spruiker I thought at the time. Well I'm glad I didn't listen to him. Sold my last 200k shares on 2/5/2011 for 0.21c.

Yep it did hit the all time high a year later, but glad I got out with triple profit. IO price looking decidedly shaky at the moment. Current price is about half of my original buy price so it still has potential but I think it will be a long haul. All the best to all holders.


----------



## burglar (21 October 2014)

Blackjack Deposit Mineral Resource increased
by 93%


----------



## burglar (3 December 2014)

Flinders Mines Limited (ASX:FMS) is pleased to announce an increase in the Pilbara Iron Ore Project “PIOP” Mineral Resource to in excess of 1 Billion tonnes at 55.6 % Fe. 

increase in the Pilbara Iron Ore Project:


----------



## burglar (2 January 2015)

Big jump today.




Disc. holdin'


----------



## burglar (13 January 2015)

Further High Grade BID intersected at PIOP:

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20150113/pdf/42vz6nhmlhbqgm.pdf

Disc: Holding some.


----------



## debtfree (6 September 2022)

Just a quick weekly chart update since it's been over 7 years since last post. Low volume stock but it was one of the better movers yesterday.


----------

